# Liste des problèmes MBP Unibody RevA (et leurs résolutions)



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

Voilà je créer ce fil dans le but de relater les différents problèmes que connaissent les derniers Macbook Pro Unibody d'octobre 2008.
Il est évident, qu'étant une machine complètement revue, certain problème de jeunesse apparaissent.

Voilà pour ma part :

- Batterie, autonomie ridicule, pas plus de 2H (carte graphique 9600M GT, luminosité 3 crans, clavier 1 cran, aucune application sollicitée) en passant pouvez-vous me confirmer que la batterie est bien un 4600 mAh ?

- Ecran qui s'éteint, au bout de quelques minutes, lorsque les graphismes sont à fond dans Call Of Duty 4. Ram ou Carte graphique ? (Pas de soucis sous la carte 9400M).

Voilà c'est tout pour moi pour le moment.

Pour la résolution des mes problèmes j'attend beaucoup de 10.5.6, du moins pour la carte graphique, mais pour la batterie je vais aller dans un APR demain pour voir et éventuellement la changer...

PS : Les pages "support" du site Apple n'ont pas été mises à jour pour les nouveaux MBP).


----------



## francois67000 (2 Novembre 2008)

J'ai ces deux soucis mais :

- sous call of duty 4 sous mac, l'écran noir m'est arrivé qu'une fois.
- sous windows xp, crysis, far cry 2, Red Alert 3 tourne niquel, mais plantage complet de Half Life 2 episode 2 sous steam. 

Pour la batterie, elle est bien de 4600 mais la batterie disponiblie sur le store est une 60 watts soit 10 de plus. Faudrai voir. 

Pour l'autonomie la 9600 M GT consomme plus effectivement, mais je tient 3 h 30 environ avec luminosité à 50 %, wifi activé et surf.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Pour l'autonomie la 9600 M GT consomme plus effectivement, mais je tient 3 h 30 environ avec luminosité à 50 %, wifi activé et surf.



moi dernier test, 2h08 très exactement, avec luminosité 30% et clavier 10%, wifi activé, Safari, Mail et iTunes de lancées mais pas sollicité...

donc j'ai bien un problème !


----------



## Solidsnake31 (2 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'ai ces deux soucis mais :
> 
> - sous call of duty 4 sous mac, l'écran noir m'est arrivé qu'une fois.
> - sous windows xp, crysis, far cry 2, Red Alert 3 tourne niquel, mais plantage complet de Half Life 2 episode 2 sous steam.
> ...



Perso je trouve que la batterie fluctue beaucoup a un moment donné je suis a 4h30 2 min aprés a 5h30 puis sa continue aprés jai jamais fait une decharge vraiment complete ( sauf le premier soir  comme il faut faire )  par contre j'ai pas testé les jeux ( pes 2009 refusant de demarer sur xp a cause de librairie visual c++ pas compris ) faudra que je teste  

-L'ordi en bureautique sur windows chauffe plus c'est pas brulant mais tiede(sous mac os x Royale)

-Probleme donc de la sortie de mise en veille avec la souris 

-Haut parleur qui crachote si le son est fort (80 90 % )que sur certains bruits particuliers(musique nickel )


----------



## GauthZilla (2 Novembre 2008)

Sur le MBP que j'ai eu (et qui est parti en échange) :

- cache batterie mobile, il y avait un jeu entre la coque et cette pièce.
- trackpad qui ne voulait plus répondre à certains moments.
- batterie faiblarde....

Bref, la totale


----------



## francois67000 (2 Novembre 2008)

GauthZilla a dit:


> Sur le MBP que j'ai eu (et qui est parti en échange) :
> 
> - cache batterie mobile, il y avait un jeu entre la coque et cette pièce.
> - trackpad qui ne voulait plus répondre à certains moments.
> ...



Bug du trackpad présent chez moi ca m'est arrivé 1 ou 2 fois depuis mardi. C'est un problème logiciel je pense !! 

Apple doit être mis au courant via les fils de discussion du site officiel, pour voir si on réagit


----------



## francois67000 (2 Novembre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> Perso je trouve que la batterie fluctue beaucoup a un moment donné je suis a 4h30 2 min aprés a 5h30 puis sa continue aprés jai jamais fait une decharge vraiment complete ( sauf le premier soir  comme il faut faire )  par contre j'ai pas testé les jeux ( pes 2009 refusant de demarer sur xp a cause de librairie visual c++ pas compris ) faudra que je teste
> 
> *-L'ordi en bureautique sur windows chauffe plus c'est pas brulant mais tiede(sous mac os x Royale)*
> 
> ...



Oui sous windows il chauffe plus, car la partie graphique est plus solicité sous windows surtout windows vista. Activité la 9600 M GT sous mac OS en bureautique et vous aurez la même chose après quelques heures d'utilisation

Je vais également le souligner sur le site mac-addict.fr, site pas mal lu par les lecteur de iphon.fr (ben quoi faut bien se faire de la pub )


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

aucun plantage ce matin en jouant à Call of Duty 4...
par contre ça chauffe pas mal et les ventilo se mettent en route !

je rapporte aussi ce défaut (?) pour certain il ne s'agit que des composant qui apparaissent en dessous de la coque, et ça ne se voit que sous une certaine lumière/angle, mais bon je veux juste savoir si tout le monde à ça ou pas :







pour le changement de la batterie, j'espère que ça ne posera pas de soucis particulier en APR et que je pourrai garder la mienne pendant la commande de la nouvelle.

autre question, pouvez-vous me dire combien de temps vous tenez en batterie avec chacune des cartes (autonomie annoncée par l'indicateur de batterie), avec comme critère wifi, luminosité à 50%. pour moi c'est 4h30 (9400M) et 2h30 (9600M GT).


----------



## francois67000 (2 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> aucun plantage ce matin en jouant à Call of Duty 4...
> par contre ça chauffe pas mal et les ventilo se mettent en route !
> 
> je rapporte aussi ce défaut (?) pour certain il ne s'agit que des composant qui apparaissent en dessous de la coque, et ça ne se voit que sous une certaine lumière/angle, mais bon je veux juste savoir si tout le monde à ça ou pas :
> ...



J'ai pareil que toi, mais c'est surement quelque chose qui est en dessous.

Pour la carte graphique, je confirme 4 h 30 environ avec la 9400 M et par contre environ 3 h 15-30 avec la 9600 M GT. 

Il faudrai faire un test avec la batterie 60 watts qui est sur le store, bizarre que personne n'a remarqué qu'elle fait 10 watts de plus et que sur aucun site on en parle !!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

merci pour le test de batterie.

c'est étrange que je tienne facilement 4h30 voir même plus en 9400M et que 2h30 en 9600M GT... bizarre elle consomme vraiment beaucoup cette carte. j'espère que la 10.5.6 va intervenir avant mes 300 cycles pour voir si ça change quelque chose...

pour les "traces", c'est en effet bizarre mais si tout le monde la, pas de soucis alors...

oui je suis aussi intéressé par cette histoire de batterie... a voir...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour
Pour je passe d'un vieux eMac G4 à un MBP unibody.... oufff quel changement ^^ ( pas de prob avec le trackpad qui est un chef d'oeuvre, ni d'autonomie avec la 9600GT)

Mais j'ai deux soucis:

1 le raccourci pour lancer Space avec la touche F8 ne marche pas, même en le modifiant dans les préférences avec pomme, alt... C'est toujours la fonction de base dessiné sur la touche qui s'effectue (pause/lecture)

2 le retro éclairage bug, quand il fait jour il s'allume mais avec la pénombre il s'éteint... bref il est inversé..


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> 2 le retro éclairage bug, quand il fait jour il s'allume mais avec la pénombre il s'éteint... bref il est inversé..



c'est tout à fait normal. lorsqu'il fait plein jour il augmente la luminosité pour que l'écran sit plus lisible et inversement, lorsqu'il fait sombre, il la baisse pour que se soit aussi plus lisible et que ça ne te brûle pas les yeux. tout les appareils équipés d'un tel système fonctionnent dans ce sens...



> 1 le raccourci pour lancer Space avec la touche F8 ne marche pas, même en le modifiant dans les préférences avec pomme, alt... C'est toujours la fonction de base dessiné sur la touche qui s'effectue (pause/lecture)



appui sur la touche fn+F8 et là sa marchera.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (2 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> c'est tout à fait normal. lorsqu'il fait plein jour il augmente la luminosité pour que l'écran sit plus lisible et inversement, lorsqu'il fait sombre, il la baisse pour que se soit aussi plus lisible et que ça ne te brûle pas les yeux. tout les appareils équipés d'un tel système fonctionnent dans ce sens...
> 
> 
> 
> appui sur la touche fn+F8 et là sa marchera.



Ah merci pour le raccourcie 
ok, parce que j'ai un pote qui a un MBP de 2006 et lorsque la luminosité est faible le clavier s'illumine et moi c'est l'inverse, dommage dans le noir on le voit un peu mal.

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Nitiel (2 Novembre 2008)

Pour le clavier ce nest pas normal si il s'éclair le jour et non la nuit, tu parle du rétro éclairage de l'écran ou tu clavier ?


----------



## -=(ben)=- (2 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pour le clavier ce nest pas normal si il s'éclair le jour et non la nuit, tu parle du rétro éclairage de l'écran ou tu clavier ?



Non non du clavier, le clavier fait pareil que l'écran, la je suis dans le noir complet il est presque éteint, quand j'allume ma lampe et s'illumine un peu plus...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> Non non du clavier, le clavier fait pareil que l'écran, la je suis dans le noir complet il est presque éteint, quand j'allume ma lampe et s'illumine un peu plus...



essaye de jouer avec les touches de réglage de la luminosité.
je viens de faire le test chez moi et j'ai aussi cette impression, mais à mon avis il ne s'agit que d'une illusion, étant donné que lorsque tu éteint ta lumière, l'écran diminue en luminosité, ça donne un effet sur le clavier qu'il diminue aussi, mais ce n'est pas le cas, enfin je ne pense pas.


----------



## ordimans (2 Novembre 2008)

Même pensée que Pierrenico la pièce s'assombrit donc tu as l'impression que le clavier éclaire plus.

Sinon l'autonomie j'ai pas réussi tellement à juger car j'utilise pas d'affilé donc je sais pas comment faire, j'ai pas testé avec la 9600GT encore mais sinon j'ai jamais eu de ventilos qui se soient mis en reoute.

L'ordi chauffe quedal sauf quand je le recharge au bout d'une nuit il était brulant en dessous sinon rien à signaler.
Trackpad ca marche bien sauf qu'on peut pas appuyer dans les coins en haut mais ca doit être normal c'est juste que ca m'intriguait.

Pour la batterie, comment parlez vous en pourcentage pour la luminosité vu que c'est des barres.
Moi j'avais mis l'écran au milieu de le clavier au max avec la 9400M sur Mac OS X et wifi je dois tenir 3h largement.

Sinon après une recharge complète ca m'a marqué 5h10 sans wifi puisque je l'avais désactivé j'en avais pas besoin, clavier au mini donc pas éteint juste une barre et écran je sais plus j'ai pas touché toujours au milieu.
Mais en effet ca change beaucoup le calcul est sans cesse réactualiser surement en fonction de l'utilisation.
C'est sur que c'est dur de savoir l'autonomie exacte mais j'en attendais un poil plus personnelement mais en y repensant c'est toujours mieux que les pc sous vista qui tiennent maximum 2h mais plus souvent 1h30.

Enfin je ferais des tests plus approfondis, sinon en écoutant de la musique et regardant les simpsons hier soir j'ai du tenir bien 2h et elle n'était pas à fond mais les 2h ce sont bien écoules puisqu'à minuit me restait 8min.
Donc en gros je pense qu'on peut se fier au temps.

Et en veille quand on le ferme ca consomme ou pas ?

Ah si un problèùe que j'ai rencontré quand je lis les Simpsons avec VLC ca bug par moment image qui s'arrête comme une sorte de lag, mais faut que j'essaye avec les vrais codecs car peut être que vlc tourne pas bien sous mac. mais sinon je me demande si c'est pas quand je bougeais l'ordi avec le dd qui bougeait (sachant que j'ai un 7200tour 320go)
mais j'espère que c'est pas dangereux ?

Sinon la batterie je l'ai pas chargé à la réception j'ai utilisé un peu sur la batterie et après j'ai rechargé, c'est pas grave ?

Et ca sert à quoi les deux languettes qui sortent du chargeur


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Pour la batterie, comment parlez vous en pourcentage pour la luminosité vu que c'est des barres.



lol, on juge, au milieu = 50%, rien de bien sorcier... 



ordimans a dit:


> Donc en gros je pense qu'on peut se fier au temps.



oui oui sur mes différents mac ça a toujours été assez fiable.



ordimans a dit:


> Et en veille quand on le ferme ca consomme ou pas ?



très très peu, de toute façon lorsque la batterie sera vraiment à plat, l'ordi se mettra en veille prolongé (écran bleuté).



ordimans a dit:


> Ah si un problèùe que j'ai rencontré quand je lis les Simpsons avec VLC ca bug par moment image qui s'arrête comme une sorte de lag, mais faut que j'essaye avec les vrais codecs car peut être que vlc tourne pas bien sous mac. mais sinon je me demande si c'est pas quand je bougeais l'ordi avec le dd qui bougeait (sachant que j'ai un 7200tour 320go)
> mais j'espère que c'est pas dangereux ?



je trouve que VLC est moins fiable en version 0.9.x qu'il ne l'était avant. mais en général sa fonctionne très très bien. sinon tu peux toujours télécharger Perian qui rajoutera tout les codecs existant pour QuickTime. sinon non pas de soucis, les portable Apple sont équipé du Sensormotion qui va protéger ton disque dur en déplacement et même en cas de chute (enfin, on se comprend  )



ordimans a dit:


> Et ca sert à quoi les deux languettes qui sortent du chargeur



quand les deux languettes sont relevées, tu peux enrouler le câble autour, très pratique pour le transport


----------



## Solidsnake31 (2 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'ai pareil que toi, mais c'est surement quelque chose qui est en dessous.
> 
> Pour la carte graphique, je confirme 4 h 30 environ avec la 9400 M et par contre environ 3 h 15-30 avec la 9600 M GT.
> 
> Il faudrai faire un test avec la batterie 60 watts qui est sur le store, bizarre que personne n'a remarqué qu'elle fait 10 watts de plus et que sur aucun site on en parle !!



Pour la batterie j'ai pareil que toi mais sa fluctue beaucoup même enormement on peut passer de 3h30 a 4h30 en 10 min
le telechargement bittorent c'est l'horreur pour la batterie on passe de 4h30 a 3 h:love:


----------



## ordimans (2 Novembre 2008)

OUi la batterie je viens de faire les tests, donc j'ai désactivé le wifi bluetooth
J4ai mis à 10% chaque luminosité écran et clavier (sachant que il y a 10 barres je crois donc 100%)
j'ai attendu que ca change et c'est monté à 4h48 avec 85% de batterie elle s'était déjà vidée.
Ensuite j'ai monté à 100% les deux luminosités avec un écran qui me pète à la gueule tellement qu'il éclaire.
Je suis tombé à 3h

Je reviens à 10% pour la luminosité j'active le wifi je suis arrivé à 4h
Donc en gros à 85% avec wifi 4h donc à 100% ca doit approcher les 5h
Après dans le manuel que j'ai enfin lu (très court il y a l'essentiel j'aime ça)
Il est indiqué que ca dépend des applications aussi utiliser.
Car en lancant VLC ca chute beaucoup.

Sinon Quicktime pour les codecs je peux le laisser les télécharger automatiquement ou pas ? Car Perian c'est un pack de codec ou lecteur in clus ?
Car j'avais besoin du xvid et ca m'a envoyé sur apple et j'ai vu qu'il y avait tout les codecs.

Et dans le manuel j'ai vu aussi qu'il parle pour un stockage à longue durée c'est marqué mettez à 50% la batterie et stockez le à 22°C précisement car c'est l'idéal, non humide comme d'hab.
Et rechargez tout les 6 mois jusqu'à 50%.
J'ai enfin compris à quoi servait la lumière blanche sur la tranche, ca permet de savoir s'il est suspendue.
Sinon j'ai rien vu en ce qui concerne la première charge.
Donc finalement je retire ce que j'ai dit sur la batterie.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

perian est un pack de codec... le plus complet qu'il soit pour QT.

argh, nouveau défaut découvert à l'instant.
je suis en train de regarder une vidéo avec VLC et j'ai voulu soulever l'ordi pour aller dans le salon, et la l'image plante un court instant, je me dis "tient étrange", je retente l'expérience, rebelotte, et en approchant l'oreille du disque dur, celui-ci (pendant le "secouage") fait un bruit bizarre, on dirait qu'il saute, un cd audio peut sauter...

ça me fait assez peur tout de même... une idée ?  c'est assez étrange, non ? j'ai pas envie que mon disque claque.

il s'agit d'un 7200 tr/min.

PS : c'est ce dont tu parlais, Ordiman, un peu plus haut, non ?

uniquement en lecture avec vlc, sinon aucun prob, sous quicktime non plus...


----------



## francois67000 (3 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> perian est un pack de codec... le plus complet qu'il soit pour QT.
> 
> argh, nouveau défaut découvert à l'instant.
> je suis en train de regarder une vidéo avec VLC et j'ai voulu soulever l'ordi pour aller dans le salon, et la l'image plante un court instant, je me dis "tient étrange", je retente l'expérience, rebelotte, et en approchant l'oreille du disque dur, celui-ci (pendant le "secouage") fait un bruit bizarre, on dirait qu'il saute, un cd audio peut sauter...
> ...



Tient il faut que je test ça. Mais avec Quicktime j'ai vu des BA en HD sans problème. Ehhh be il accumule pas mal de soucis !!

PS : rien à voir mais mon iPhone 3G m'a laché ce soir, il ram pas mal et impossible de passer une conversation en 3G, ca coupe au bout de 10 secondes et le tel bloque. Restaure n'a rien changer. ): ):


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Novembre 2008)

je viens d'essayer sans VLC ou QT et ça me le fait aussi. et quelque soit l'utilisation/logiciel ça le fait 1 fois sur 3... vraiment étrange ce bruit...


----------



## Nitiel (3 Novembre 2008)

Je pense que c'est normal, il retire les têtês de lecture, non ?


----------



## alexmexico (3 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je viens d'essayer sans VLC ou QT et ça me le fait aussi. et quelque soit l'utilisation/logiciel ça le fait 1 fois sur 3... vraiment étrange ce bruit...




c est marrant de voir que l on devient paranoiaque avec ces nouveaux joujoux moi je ne l ai pas encore et j angoisse deja


----------



## francois67000 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ce matin j'ai eu de nouveau l'écran qui s'est figé, trackpad bloqué !!! Ca commence à me gaver !!


----------



## 2IZI4U (3 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je viens d'essayer sans VLC ou QT et ça me le fait aussi. et quelque soit l'utilisation/logiciel ça le fait 1 fois sur 3... vraiment étrange ce bruit...



Ne serais-ce pas à cause des capteurs de chute, tu bouges peut étre trop violemment ton MBP et du coup il retire les tetes de lectures pour ne pas abimer ton DD ...


----------



## Jeromac (3 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Ce matin j'ai eu de nouveau l'écran qui s'est figé, trackpad bloqué !!! Ca commence à me gaver !!



Ca me l'a fait aussi, t'as réussi à récupérer la main sur le système ensuite ?


----------



## kevinh44fr (3 Novembre 2008)

Un problème que je pense qui est grave : des petites fissures sur l'écran
Sa a commencer dès le jour de réception et sa continue :/
Là je l'ai transporter à mon école, bien protéger dans un sac fait exprès pour portable, je l'ouvre : Horreur ! Fissure et petits pets partout.
Alors fissure : une que j'ai enlever car c'était une trace, l'autre très profonde qu'on voit écran éteint.

Tout ça je le vois écran éteint mais je commence à en voir 3-4 là à luminosité maximum.
Il faut que j'appelle Apple non?
J'ai l'impression que c'est quand je rabat l'écran que ça fait tout ça.


----------



## ordimans (3 Novembre 2008)

Des fissures sur l'écran, j'ai rien vu encoe
La coque mefait peut par contre j'ai l'impression qu'elle va sabimer

Sinon VLC c'est ce que je parlais, mais je l'ai bougé viollement quand même et rapidement. Mais bon ca parait logique qu'il bloque le dd et se mette en sécurité pendant le déplacement.

Sinon pour une première machine ca va, je la trouve  correct, c'est sur que pour le prix on pourrait avoir un truc parfait mais comparé aux autres marques y a de la marge.

Ecran bloqué et trackpad pas de problème mais j'ai du mal avec certains fonctions du multitouch sur Apercu j'arrive une fois sur deux à les faire tourner mais je dois mal m'y prendre.
Sinon le clique bruyant quand même c'est pas top.


----------



## kevinh44fr (3 Novembre 2008)

Bon j'ai appelé Apple.
Problème d'écran donc changement d'ordinateur.
Mon problème : c'est mon outil de travail.
Et je ne reçois le nouveau que dans 2 semaines mini 0_o, or je dois envoyer l'actuel maintenant (puisqu'ils attendent de le recevoir pour en renvoyer un autre).
Bref, une catastrophe. Je suis bien dans la m****


----------



## francois67000 (3 Novembre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> Ca me l'a fait aussi, t'as réussi à récupérer la main sur le système ensuite ?



Oui au bout de quelques secondes ça à repris. J'attend un peu et j'appelle Apple et voir s'il faut faire un changement


----------



## Solidsnake31 (3 Novembre 2008)

Dans le genre " detail à la con sans importance " j'ai trouvé un leger defaut à ma machine en nettoyant l'ordi je me suis rendu compte que la charniere qui est faite en espece de caoutchou  a coté du clavier est plutot tendre si on presse sur les cotés  legerement fort et qu'on ferme le capot on entend un petit jeu ( un leger cloc )le caoutchou se remettant en place  :love: je trouve cette parti pas trés solide sur les bords en esperant que avec le temps j'ai pas un cloque permanent


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Novembre 2008)

excusez je me suis trompé de topic ... hum ... supprimez


----------



## Pooky (3 Novembre 2008)

Et des problèmes de RAM personne encore ??? 
Comme ceux-ci :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132419/la-ram-pourrait-faire-planter-les-nouveaux-macbook

J'attends moi aussi le nouveau MBP et tout ces problèmes commencent à me faire peur, mais je pense qu'il faut relativiser et être patient, attendre la prochaine MAJ il y a que ça à faire...:mouais:


----------



## ordimans (3 Novembre 2008)

Je suis en train de mettre Vista 64 bits avec bootcamp
J'ai installé Perian c'est mieux que VLC finalement meilleur qualité je trouve, je voulais mettre la pro mais pas réussi.
Vista déjà) 85% faut moins d'une heure cool enfin après tout les logiciels à mettre je regarderai demain.
Le lecteur fait du bruit enfin pas plus que le samsung de mon fixe


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (3 Novembre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> Dans le genre " detail à la con sans importance "



Hello, dans le même genre allé... c'est vraiment, mais alors VRAIMENT parce que j'ai rien trouvé comme défaut à mon macbook pro unibody, je me suis aperçu en débranchant mon jack de la prise casque un "léger" mais alors trèsss léger jeu... d'ailleurs ça fait pareil avec la prise micro...

D'ailleurs c'est tellement minime que c'est quasi impossible de s'en rendre compte...

Yo


----------



## ordimans (3 Novembre 2008)

A propos des ventilos, je lance Vista je configure j'installe pilotes Je lance le test de niveau pour voir le score.
A la fin les ventilos à fond et on les entends nettement, et là c'est quand il testait la partie graphioque, je vais tester sur un jeu pour voir.
Sinon j'ai 5,5 avec le MBP et le fixe j'ai 5,6
Donc a va plutôt content.
Mais sous MAC OS X aucun problème de chauffe et de ventilos.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Oui au bout de quelques secondes ça à repris. J'attend un peu et j'appelle Apple et voir s'il faut faire un changement



moi ça ne me le fait plus non plus, juste que ce soir, pendant une partie de COD4, le jeu s'est freezé mais pas d'écran noir. à noter que je n'ai jamais réussis à reprendre la main lorsque l'écran était devenu noir, j'ai toujours du rebooter, le son laguait aussi. la machine chauffait pas mal aussi, avec ventilo et tout !

sinon j'ai pré-commandé GTA4, donc fin du mois je fais un test sur windows xp et je verrai bien ce qu'il en est.

savez-vous si une connexion bluetooth activé (Mighty Mouse) a un réel impact sur l'autonomie ?


----------



## slash63 (3 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma part : 
Macbook pro 2.8ghz hdd 320go 7200trs

En surf classique sans aucunes applications qui tourne en arrière plan mon processeur chauffe trop a mon goût : 53°
En importation de vidéo il chauffe beaucoup trop : 100/106°
chauffe beaucoup ai niveau de la coque arrière au niveau des touches "azerqsdwxc" et plus haut
d'ailleurs le hdd fait beaucoup de bruit au bout de 2mn après l'importation de vidéo.
ma batterie tiens elle aussi trop peu :écran a moitié luminosité et sa tiens environ 2H30 en surf uniquement !!
Voila les ptis défauts de mon macbook pro .... car je n'ai pas décelé de problème de clavier, pad, ou autres..
ca me refroidit un peu pour dire que c'est mon 1er mac...
mais bon je l'adore quand même !!


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

bon après quelques test de ventilateur grâce a smcfan control je suis maintenant sur d'où viennent les vibrations et le bruit ressenti..ce n'est donc pas mon disque dur 7200 trs ...... le gagnant est bien évidement un ventilateur !! 
Celui incriminé ici est le numéro 1 .. enfin tout du moins celui appelé dans smc : leftside 
dès l'instant que je le pousse il fait beaucoup de bruit... les pales du ventilateur semble toucher quelques chose...
Alors que le ventilateur appelé dans smc rightside fait du bruit quand il tourne a fond mais ca reste normal.

Voila mes résultats 

et a titre de renseignement la je suis écran mi-luminosité, sur la toile, câble de recharge branché et mon processeur chauffe a 63° a l'heure ou je vous parle......


----------



## ordimans (4 Novembre 2008)

Oulala une heure que je suis sous vista via bootcamp.
C'est bien pour les logiciels juste WLM et les jeux c'est tout.
Le ventilo s'affolle toutes les 5 minutes il vient de la gauche. Il accèlère à fond puis redescend et cela sans cesse.
Je vais repasser sous MAC OS X dès que possible et je booterai direct dessus et si un jour j'ai besoin de vista hop je boot à travers mac os x ou en virtualisation vu que c'est pour WLM seulement ca devrait tourner.
Au passage 64 bits ca passe même si bootcamp précise 32bits et n'évoque rien sur le 64 bits.

Pour la batterie slash63 j'ai le même que toi recharge là bien à fond attends que ca soit vert puis désactive le wifi et reste sou mac os x avec safari ouvert et dis moi quel autonomie s'affiche après avoir débranché et une fois wifi activé combien perds du d'autonomie ?


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

je rajoute un ptit probleme au niveau de la touche "maj" qui ne marche pas a tout les coups en ecrivant rapidement.....
Le problème de charnière d'écran, trop souple a mon gout  des l'instant que l'ont penche un peu le macbbok vers soit, mais bon ce n'est pas le plus important pour moi !
ralala les déboires des débuts sur mac


----------



## ordimans (4 Novembre 2008)

Salut
J'ai testé vista cette nuit quelques heures avec Far Cry 2 également
Puis VM Ware

Donc sur vista ca chauffe énormément et quand j'ai lancé Far Cry 2 à fond 1440 par 900
La machine était hyper bruyante au max et le portable était bouillant sur les genoux
c'est surement du à la 9600M

Bref &après je suis repassé sous MAC OS el bonheur et j'ai testé la virtualisation avec VM Ware sur la partition bootcamp
j'ai fixé à 2go ca tourne tranquille y a rien à dire


----------



## Raul10 (4 Novembre 2008)

slash63 a dit:


> *je rajoute un ptit probleme au niveau de la touche "maj" qui ne marche pas a tout les coups en ecrivant rapidement.....*
> Le problème de charnière d'écran, trop souple a mon gout  des l'instant que l'ont penche un peu le macbbok vers soit, mais bon ce n'est pas le plus important pour moi !
> ralala les déboires des débuts sur mac



C'est pas une fonction prévu justement pour éviter les fautes de frappes ?


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> C'est pas une fonction prévu justement pour éviter les fautes de frappes ?



Slt,

je ne sais pas.... peut etre que c'est normal 
c'est mon premier macbook pro alors .....


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

Pour la batterie slash63 j'ai le même que toi recharge là bien à fond attends que ca soit vert puis désactive le wifi et reste sou mac os x avec safari ouvert et dis moi quel autonomie s'affiche après avoir débranché et une fois wifi activé combien perds du d'autonomie ?[/QUOTE]

Alors pour la batterie : 3H26 sans wifi écran 11 barres
et 2H30 avec wifi écran 11 barres


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> C'est pas une fonction prévu justement pour éviter les fautes de frappes ?



en effet...


----------



## ordimans (4 Novembre 2008)

Batterie pleine avec les 11 barres et clavier à fond avec wifi
J'ai testé à l'instant ca affiche 4h11
Plusieurs applis, Firefox, Safari, VM Ware (juste lancée)


----------



## kevinh44fr (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon, procédure de remplacement en cours.
Est-ce que d'autres ont remarqué de petites fissures sur leur écran (sous forme de cercle que l'on ne voit qu'écran éteint)?


----------



## wtrb (4 Novembre 2008)

bonjour

Je sais pas si c'est réellement un problème mais en voulant nettoyer mon écran tout a l'heure j'ai couvert le capteur de lumière qui se trouve a coté de la cam , et la tout les ventilateurs se sont mis a tourner a fond . j'ai réessayé plusieurs fois et sa le fait à chaque fois . C'est mon premier mac , est ce normal ???

merci


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Bon, procédure de remplacement en cours.
> Est-ce que d'autres ont remarqué de petites fissures sur leur écran (sous forme de cercle que l'on ne voit qu'écran éteint)?



non pour le moment je n'ai pas vu de fissures... et j'espere franchement ne pas en voir ! :hein:


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

wtrb a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est réellement un problème mais en voulant nettoyer mon écran tout a l'heure j'ai couvert le capteur de lumière qui se trouve a coté de la cam , et la tout les ventilateurs se sont mis a tourner a fond . j'ai réessayé plusieurs fois et sa le fait à chaque fois . C'est mon premier mac , est ce normal ???
> 
> merci



A mon avis tu a un soucis, je ne voit absolument pas pourquoi les ventilateurs s'affolerais en cachant le capteur !! appel apple !


----------



## jahrom (4 Novembre 2008)

slash63 a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> je ne sais pas.... peut etre que c'est normal
> c'est mon premier macbook pro alors .....



Oui c'est tout à fait normal, même si j'avoue que personnellement ça m'emmerde au plus haut point....


----------



## Solidsnake31 (4 Novembre 2008)

Pourriez vous tester si le bord noir( la charniere ) qui joint l'ecran a l'unibody fait des trés legers clocs quand on appuie dessus ( sensation que le plastique caoutchou travaille  ) 

J'ai remarqué que en appuyant a certains endroits sa fait un petit bruit et des que je bouge l'ecran on dirait que le mecanisme se remet en place ( rien de visible juste du bruit  ) je peus bouger l'ecran 60 fois aprés rien du tout c'est seulement quand  jappuie sur le bord noir c'est pas la charniere qui est en cause mais le plastique autour qui travaille visiblement merci  ( soyez bien mininutieux c'est pas réellement flagrant )

P.S : Si je demande c'est pour me preparer a l'idée que 6 mois ma charniere est morte  ( je précise elle ne grince pas c'est seulement le plastique si on appuie dessus qui travaille )


----------



## ordimans (4 Novembre 2008)

Bah dans 6 mois il sera encore garantie.


----------



## Solidsnake31 (4 Novembre 2008)

et j'ai une vie a coté aussi et peut etre que je bosse sur mon macbook pro


----------



## Raul10 (4 Novembre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> et j'ai une vie a coté aussi et peut etre que je bosse sur mon macbook pro



Rapport ?


----------



## Bijot (4 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Rapport ?


 
Bah, il a pas envie de renvoyer son outil de travail chez Apple pour ne pas être au chomage technique.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Novembre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> ( je précise elle ne grince pas c'est seulement le plastique si on appuie dessus qui travaille )



Pourquoi tu appuis dessus


----------



## Mogwai (4 Novembre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> Pourriez vous tester si le bord noir( la charniere ) qui joint l'ecran a l'unibody fait des trés legers clocs quand on appuie dessus ( sensation que le plastique caoutchou travaille  )
> 
> J'ai remarqué que en appuyant a certains endroits sa fait un petit bruit et des que je bouge l'ecran on dirait que le mecanisme se remet en place ( rien de visible juste du bruit  ) je peus bouger l'ecran 60 fois aprés rien du tout c'est seulement quand  jappuie sur le bord noir c'est pas la charniere qui est en cause mais le plastique autour qui travaille visiblement merci  ( soyez bien mininutieux c'est pas réellement flagrant )
> 
> P.S : Si je demande c'est pour me preparer a l'idée que 6 mois ma charniere est morte  ( je précise elle ne grince pas c'est seulement le plastique si on appuie dessus qui travaille )



Oui enfin là c'est même plus du chipottage, c'est bien au delà ! Si dans les conditions d'utilisation normales (c'est à dire sans essayer d'introduire une lame derrière la dalle de verre, ou dans le lecteur dvd, ou où que ce soit) le portable fonctionne correctement, sans faire de bruit étrange, c'est pas la peine de chercher des problèmes à tout prix ! Ce genre de manipulation, c'est le meilleur moyen pour effectivement abîmer les fixations en plastique et se retrouver avec de réels soucis.

C'est un ordinateur, pas le jeu de celui qui réussira le premier à le démonter en une pression ...


----------



## Jeromac (4 Novembre 2008)

J'en profite pour ajouter mon grain de sel : lorsque le portable a le capot fermé et que l'on appuie dessus, il s'enfonce légèrement, comme si le capot était souple.

C'est juste le mien ou ça vous le fait aussi ? (en appuyant sur la pomme éclairée)


----------



## Solidsnake31 (4 Novembre 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> Oui enfin là c'est même plus du chipottage, c'est bien au delà ! Si dans les conditions d'utilisation normales (c'est à dire sans essayer d'introduire une lame derrière la dalle de verre, ou dans le lecteur dvd, ou où que ce soit) le portable fonctionne correctement, sans faire de bruit étrange, c'est pas la peine de chercher des problèmes à tout prix ! Ce genre de manipulation, c'est le meilleur moyen pour effectivement abîmer les fixations en plastique et se retrouver avec de réels soucis.
> 
> C'est un ordinateur, pas le jeu de celui qui réussira le premier à le démonter en une pression ...



Cela empire de jours en jours( jouvre je ferme sa fait clac) il me reste 7 jours pour echanger et avoir un neuf sinon c'est le debut des enmerdes avec une machine qui m'est vitale pour mon boulot besoin de débaler carrement ma vie ensuite ? 

Je chipote pas je sens le probleme arriver car sa enpire soit c'est la charniere qui se fait et tout le monde a ce probleme soit c'est moi qui va en avoir un gros ( sa commencer a claquer et c'est les fissures derrieres )

Il faut lire l'ensemble de mes posts qui parlent du probleme c'est plus clair j'ai pas cru  bon de tout reprendre a zéro


----------



## Solidsnake31 (4 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Pourquoi tu appuis dessus



Il semblerait que je me sois mal expliqué et visiblement  des qu'on touche a sa sainté Apple on passe pour un psychopate 

Je m'explique clairement 

A l'ouverture et a la fermeture  j'entendais un clic pas souvent présent je l'entends de plus en plus  chaque jour ,  en appuyant sur la charniere je me suis rendu compte que ce clic venait de la et qu'il n'etait surement pas normal ce clic n'est présent que lorsque je bouge l'ecran aprés un arret ensuite je peus le bouger 60 fois pas de problèmes 

Dois je me justifier d'avantage ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je ne sais pas si c'est dû au nouveau macbook pro, mais il arrive quelques fois que l'ordinateur ralentisse énormément lorsque je lis des vidéos sur internet. Les deux processeurs sont complètement utilisés et je dois forcer safari à se fermer (et encore, il faut du temps pour ça vu que tout est lent...). C'est limite du freeze. C'est le plugin flash d'Adobe qui a une feature spéciale mac ??? Je n'ai jamais eu ça sur mon iMac G5 (autant que je m'en souvienne).

Au passage, j'ai eu un pixel mort dès le premier jour et mon ordi m'étant vital (étudiant en informatique), pas le temps de le changer . Décidemment, je regrette les anciens écrans.

Aurélien


----------



## Solidsnake31 (4 Novembre 2008)

Aurel12 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je ne sais pas si c'est dû au nouveau macbook pro, mais il arrive quelques fois que l'ordinateur ralentisse énormément lorsque je lis des vidéos sur internet. Les deux processeurs sont complètement utilisés et je dois forcer safari à se fermer (et encore, il faut du temps pour ça vu que tout est lent...). C'est limite du freeze. C'est le plugin flash d'Adobe qui a une feature spéciale mac ??? Je n'ai jamais eu ça sur mon iMac G5 (autant que je m'en souvienne).
> 
> ...



Il me semble que je ne ressens pas cela sur le mien j'ai fait pas mal de youtube et dailymotion et rien de particulier   ( Désolé pour le pixel mort je comprends ta situation c'est mon cas aussi :hein


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> Il me semble que je ne ressens pas cela sur le mien j'ai fait pas mal de youtube et dailymotion et rien de particulier   ( Désolé pour le pixel mort je comprends ta situation c'est mon cas aussi :hein



Ce problème n'apparait pas sur tous les sites. Youtube et Dailymotion fonctionnent très bien. Ça m'est arrivé sur jeuxvideo.com et quelques autres. Peut-être est-ce à cause d'une vidéo particulière, d'un type de lecteur particulier (s'il existe des différences). C'est juste énervant mais assez rare heureusement.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Novembre 2008)

Solidsnake31 a dit:


> Il semblerait que je me sois mal expliqué et visiblement  des qu'on touche a sa sainté Apple on passe pour un psychopate
> 
> Je m'explique clairement
> 
> ...



Désolé j'avais pas bien compris  je posais juste une question 

Effectivement cela ne semble pas très normale... il faudrait peut être contacter la SAV pour avoir une idée de ce phénomène,

Bonne soirée


----------



## Solidsnake31 (4 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Désolé j'avais pas bien compris  je posais juste une question
> 
> Effectivement cela ne semble pas très normale... il faudrait peut être contacter la SAV pour avoir une idée de ce phénomène,
> 
> Bonne soirée



Merci pour ta réponse 

Bonne soirée


----------



## ordimans (4 Novembre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> J'en profite pour ajouter mon grain de sel : lorsque le portable a le capot fermé et que l'on appuie dessus, il s'enfonce légèrement, comme si le capot était souple.
> 
> C'est juste le mien ou ça vous le fait aussi ? (en appuyant sur la pomme éclairée)



Ca me le fait aussi et je vois pas en quoi ca gêne, on parle de problème et non des critiques sur le design ou la qualité des matérieux.
Problèmes matériels, donc RAM ou freeze ou écran comme francois, trackpad aussi.
Et on a vu à présent que c'était aléatoire.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

Question qui peut sembler idiote : comment vous nettoyer votre écran de votre MBP unibody ? perso. mon écran avait quelques traces... et je nettoie avec le p'tit chiffon donné avec...

Dans le manuel ils disent qu'il faut l'humidifier... seulement s'il y a de grosses traces je pense... sinon pas la peine ?

Yo 

Maj : je viens de faire l'essai... en humidifiant le petit chiffon ça laisse encore plus de traces... la bonne méthode pour moi c'est de faire une peu de buée sur la vitre sur des traces un peu difficiles... sinon à sec sans problème, c'est du verre donc c'est pas très fragile...

Résultat j'ai un écran nickel


----------



## ordimans (4 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz >> Je pense pareil que si y a des traces ou des grosses saletés tu humidifies sinon juste un coup de chiffon. MOi je prends pas celui fourni mais un en microfibre d'auchan


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Yoskiz >> Je pense pareil que si y a des traces ou des grosses saletés tu humidifies sinon juste un coup de chiffon. MOi je prends pas celui fourni mais un en microfibre d'auchan



Carrément d'accord avec toi Ordimans... sur des traces type doigts ou autres un peu d'humidité... mais franchement sinon ça fait plus de traces qu'autres chose...

Moi je viens de le faire à sec avec le chiffon fourni et c'est nickel, zéros traces, zéros rayures...

Un écran en verre est de loin beaucoup moins fragile...

Bonne soirée


----------



## ordimans (5 Novembre 2008)

par contre il choppe vite la poussière, pas aussi vite que ma PS3 mais pas mal tout de même


----------



## Eaglelouk (5 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ai un problème sur l'écran je crois ... :s






Je sais pas si vous remarquez, mais si vous observez bien et que vous bougez un peu, vous verrez que sur l'écran on a une impression de bosse...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Novembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Moi j'ai un problème sur l'écran je crois ... :s
> 
> 
> Je sais pas si vous remarquez, mais si vous observez bien et que vous bougez un peu, vous verrez que sur l'écran on a une impression de bosse...



Hello,

Ce ne serait pas un effet d'optique avec ton fond d'écran ?, essais de changer de fond pour essayer. Mac éteint si tu regardes de profil l'écran cela donne la même impression ?

Bonne journée


----------



## innocente (5 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Pourquoi tu appuis dessus



J'allais justement formuler la même question...


----------



## illuminati (5 Novembre 2008)

De nombreuses personnes parlent de touches de travers, avez vous un lien pour voir quelques photos svp ?


----------



## jahrom (5 Novembre 2008)

C'est bizarre, sur mon macbook alu, quand je marche dessus, j'ai l'impression que l'écran s'enfonce. Pas vous ?

Et l'autre jour, j'ai gratté la pointe de mon couteau sur l'écran et bien depuis j'ai des rayures. SAV ou pas SAV ?


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est bizarre, sur mon macbook alu, quand je marche dessus, j'ai l'impression que l'écran s'enfonce. Pas vous ?
> 
> Et l'autre jour, j'ai gratté la pointe de mon couteau sur l'écran et bien depuis j'ai des rayures. SAV ou pas SAV ?



fais comme moi, nettoye le au decap four


----------



## Eaglelouk (5 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Ce ne serait pas un effet d'optique avec ton fond d'écran ?, essais de changer de fond pour essayer. Mac éteint si tu regardes de profil l'écran cela donne la même impression ?
> 
> Bonne journée



ça le fait aussi au démarrage du mac avec un fond gris...


----------



## ordimans (5 Novembre 2008)

Pourquoi tu appuies dessus c'est pas mal ça

Moi j'ai remarqué un problème
C'est que le dessous l'alu est pas uniforme j'ai l'impression d'avoir des taches.
Donc quand il est sur le bureau posé à l'envers bah ca fait tache.
Pourquoi je le pose les pieds en l'air
Bah je trouve ça plus pratique.

je sors....


----------



## Solidsnake31 (5 Novembre 2008)

innocente a dit:


> J'allais justement formuler la même question...



Il me semble avoir repondu pourquoi 

J'ai appelé apple , ils ont deja eut plusieurs remonté dans ce sens notamment aux USA ,  en gros on ma repondu que c'est pas trop grave mais que pour l'instant on ne pouvais pas juger si la charniere s'endomagerait plus tard ou pas mais ils ont deja des remontées

Comme quoi verifier tout sur un portable et appuyer la ou il y a un probleme c'est tout simplement UTILE :love:


----------



## Eaglelouk (5 Novembre 2008)

Sinon niveau batterie : 2h30 d'autonomie avec le chipset graphique... c'est grave ?


----------



## Smaxintosh (5 Novembre 2008)

euh moi j'ai petit prob avec la batterie ...

Il m'affiche tout d'abord 3h50 en 9400M puis il passe a 4h12 puis 3h30 et enfin 2h52 ... la ca fait 5 mn qu'il est 2h52 sans retro éclairage du clavier et avec 3 trait pour l'écran, une batterie a 91%

Il vient de passer a 2h48 puis est revenu a 2h52 ...


----------



## JhonB (5 Novembre 2008)

Perso elle tient pas plus de 3H30 chez moi, luminosité faible clavier et ecran, qqes applic lancée genre safari, itunes,word, cest tout ! En 9400, je suis JAMAIS monté jusqu'a 5h, je vais faire les tests mtn !


----------



## JhonB (5 Novembre 2008)

A oui autre probleme que j'ai deja rencontré 2fois, quand je ferme le MBP, il se met en veille puis se reveille tout seul avec un son comme s'il ejectait le CD... Hors il n'y en a pas !

Autre problème, parfois il se met en veille mais ne veut plus se reveiller... Je suis obliger de le forcer a s'eteindre via le bouton power 5seconde et le rallumé...

Quelqu'un a deja eu ca? une solution?

Merci


----------



## Eaglelouk (5 Novembre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> A oui autre probleme que j'ai deja rencontré 2fois, quand je ferme le MBP, il se met en veille puis se reveille tout seul avec un son comme s'il ejectait le CD... Hors il n'y en a pas !
> 
> Autre problème, parfois il se met en veille mais ne veut plus se reveiller... Je suis obliger de le forcer a s'eteindre via le bouton power 5seconde et le rallumé...
> 
> ...


Pour le CD oui j'ai déjà eu ça.. souvent même. Mais ça c'est un truc qui va se corriger facilement dans une mise à jour 
Pour la veille c'est pareil ça se corrigera, mais j'ai jms eu de problème.


----------



## JhonB (5 Novembre 2008)

Apparement en faisant plusieur recherche sur google, ca serait a cause de Istat Pro ou istat nano... concernant l'écran noir!

Qq1 a-t-il un autre widget pour voir la temperature du CPU et l'état de la memoire utilisée?

Thx!


----------



## JhonB (6 Novembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Pour le CD oui j'ai déjà eu ça.. souvent même. Mais ça c'est un truc qui va se corriger facilement dans une mise à jour
> Pour la veille c'est pareil ça se corrigera, mais j'ai jms eu de problème.



Pour le faite qu'il se rallume, cet aprem, il a bien failli cramer... Je savais pas qu'il se rallumait alors pénard je ferme mon MBP et le range dans sa pochette neoprenne pour allé au cours... Il se rallume, au depart je le sens pas puis au fur et a mesur ma house commence a chauffer... Et vibre comme ca, je louvre et je sens l'odeur de macbook bien chauffant (oui avec la ventilation, ca sent une odeur spéciale) et il etait BRULANT...

Si jamais il crame, je suis sous garantie puisque c'est un problème de LEUR soft?

merci


----------



## neiluj2 (6 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

J'ai reçu mon MacBook Pro hier, c'est le premier modèle à 2,4Ghz et j'ai deux soucis avec.

Le premier est d'ordre esthétique et m'embête profondément : il y a une sorte d'accroc sur la coque de l'écran, au niveau du coin supérieur gauche. Comme si quelque chose en métal avait cogné la coque ou comme si l'usinage avait fait "sauter" un petit morceau d'aluminium.















Le deuxième problème est au niveau de la charnière, pas de bruit particulier, juste le fait que la résistance est faible je trouve. J'aimerais justement savoir si il s'agit de ma machine ou si c'est le cas sur tous les modèles. Quand la machine est à plat, aucun soucis, il faut la pencher en avant pour voir le problème. Quand je suis allongé avec la machine sur mes genoux (à 45° environ) avec l'écran penché vers moi, l'écran se ferme ! Il ne se ferme pas entièrement, il s'arrête avant la fin, mais de 90° d'ouverture il termine à 20°...

Est-ce que les propriétaires d'autres modèles pourrait faire le test pour que je sache ? Il suffit de le pencher en avant, l'écran s'abaisse tout seul.
Je n'ai pas pu le faire à la Fnac car leur MacBook Pro est collé littéralement à la table...


----------



## slash63 (6 Novembre 2008)

pour ma part "macbook pro" l'écran fait comme le tiens, trop souple a mon gout....
j'attend un peu et je rappellerais certainement apple pour faire un pack


----------



## francois67000 (6 Novembre 2008)

La charnière souple c'est le cas pour tout le monde.

Pour le trackpad c'est une question de jours maintenant une correction devrait sortir la semaine prochaine tout comme le firm 2.2 pour l'iPhone (oui je sais HS)


----------



## neiluj2 (7 Novembre 2008)

Et on fait comment pour la charnière souple ??? 

Je trouve ça incroyable comme vice, mon MacBook Black ne m'a jamais fait ça, et ça m'étonnerait que les anciens MacBook Pro le fassent, que ce soit en 15" ou en 17", ça me paraît aberrant comme truc !

Vous comptez faire quoi à ce sujet? Vous pensez que dans les CAA ils sont capables de resserrer ça ?


----------



## francois67000 (7 Novembre 2008)

neiluj2 a dit:


> Et on fait comment pour la charnière souple ???
> 
> Je trouve ça incroyable comme vice, mon MacBook Black ne m'a jamais fait ça, et ça m'étonnerait que les anciens MacBook Pro le fassent, que ce soit en 15" ou en 17", ça me paraît aberrant comme truc !
> 
> Vous comptez faire quoi à ce sujet? Vous pensez que dans les CAA ils sont capables de resserrer ça ?



Apple te dira que l'utilisation d'un ordinateur portable se fait à plat sur les genoux ou sur une table et non incliné.


----------



## godearn (7 Novembre 2008)

j'ai un macbook pro unibody 2,5 ghz depuis hier. qqchose m'inquiète. de tps en tps l'enceinte droite souffle. j'ai l'impression que c'est apres chque émission de son, l'enceinte souffle pendant une quinzaine de seconde ....

qq'un a le meme probleme?


----------



## godearn (7 Novembre 2008)

apres qqes tests, je confirme que mon enceinte droite souffle pendant excatement 30 sec apres chq émission de bruit (bips et autres).

per exemple, lorque je monte le son avec la taouche en haut à droit du clavier, j'ai l'enceinte droite qui se met à soufller pdt 30 sec. bizarre! et inquiétant!


----------



## neiluj2 (7 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Apple te dira que l'utilisation d'un ordinateur portable se fait à plat sur les genoux ou sur une table et non incliné.


Détrompe-toi ! 

D'une part : un portable c'est fait pour être utilisé partout et - j'ai envie de dire - n'importe comment. Le fait de l'utiliser dans son lit sur ses genoux est une utilisation tout ce qu'il y a de plus commun, beaucoup de gens font cela et tous les portables savent retenir leur écran dans ces conditions.

D'autre part : je viens d'appeler le Support Apple, bon j'ai attendu un bon moment mais pour la charnière c'est pris en charge dans la garantie, les CMA peuvent la resserrer sans qu'on ait quoique ce soit à débourser. 

Donc AVIS AUX PROPRIETAIRES de modèles avec la charnière souple : si vous êtes prêts à vous en séparer quelques temps, Apple a l'air de prendre en charge  ce problème. Il n'est peut-être pas reconnu officiellement mais en tout cas pour moi, c'est no problemo. 

Je ramènerais tout de même mon modèle à la Fnac pour échange car la coque abîmée c'est abusé pour un modèle neuf.... Si la charnière est également souple -> CMA 





godearn a dit:


> j'ai un macbook pro unibody 2,5 ghz depuis hier. qqchose m'inquiète. de tps en tps l'enceinte droite souffle. j'ai l'impression que c'est apres chque émission de son, l'enceinte souffle pendant une quinzaine de seconde ....
> 
> qq'un a le meme probleme?



Pas du tout :mouais:


----------



## Mazui (8 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

3 soucis repéré sur mon macbook pro unibody :

- Le son est plus fort sur le speaker de droite, il faut jouer avec la balance pour bien l'équilibrer = relou .. http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=583573

- Depuis le dock, l'ouverture du dashboard (bien chargé ou même sans aucun widget) apparait en 2 saccades, tandis que l'ouverture via raccourci clavier est bien fluide. J'ai remarqué aussi le soucis sur un macbook pro unibody à la fnac. La j'ai qd même un 2.8ghz, ça pourrait au moins être fluide ... problème logiciel ?

- J'ai aussi l'indicateur de mise en veille a coté du port infrarouge mal perforé avec des zones qui ne laisse pas passer la lumière derrière, c pas très joli du coup et pas du tout uniforme (à un endroit la zone éclairée est coupée en 2 par une zone d'ombre).

Procéderiez vous à un échange ? vu le nombre de problèmes auxquels j'ai échappé j'hésite .. je suis un peu déçu, c'est mon premier mac...


----------



## S@muel (8 Novembre 2008)

Sur mon MBP 2,53 GHz, c'est la connexion WIFI qui est instable. Le débit varie brutalement de 0 à 100% alors que dans le même temps mon vieux MBP (2006) se comporte tout à fait normalement. Du coup, je ne peux pratiquement plus utiliser Airtunes, car il coupe toutes les 5 minutes. C'est vraiment pénible.


----------



## phipounet (8 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous,

J'ai reçu mon macbook pro jeudi dernier... J'en suis super content en terme de performances, d'écran, de trackpad... vraiment le top !
En revanche, je suis apercu ce matin que deux vilaines rayures venaient noicir ce joli tableau. Une belle rayure dessus, et pratiquement la même dans l'autre sens, en-dessous... Je pense que je vais renvoyer l'ordinateur. Certains d'entre vous ont eu le problème ??
Pensez-vous qu'apple va m'obliger à renvoyer celui-là d'abord pour m'en renvoyer un autre ?? Ils seraient vraiment sympas de m'envoyer le nouveau d'abord... En plus, au niveau logistique, ça serait peut-être plus simple, une seule fois à attendre le mec d'UPS au lieu de 2 (une fois pour le retour et une fois pour le second envoi, quand on bosse, c'est pas simple...)

En tous, cas, je suis DEGOUTTE de devoir attendre un nouvel appareil !!


----------



## ordimans (8 Novembre 2008)

Mazui a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> - J'ai aussi l'indicateur de mise en veille a coté du port infrarouge mal perforé avec des zones qui ne laisse pas passer la lumière derrière, c pas très joli du coup et pas du tout uniforme (à un endroit la zone éclairée est coupée en 2 par une zone d'ombre).



Salut

Ca c'est normal je pense, j'ai remarqué c'est pas uniforme.
mais c'est vraiment cherché la bête ce truc je le regarde jamais.

Ensuite vous avez des sacrés problèmes d'autonomie.

Moi si je suis sous Safari, Word, et adium par exemple avec Spac
Luminosité à 50% clavier éteint (ca change quelques minutes)
wifi
je suis à 4h44 et batterie pleine
Je désactive le wifi je gagne 1h
Et tout ça en 9400M donc économie

J'ai jamais mis la 9600GT sous mac OS x, mais sous vista ca fait chauffer l'ordi et je tiens même pas 2heures.

Ensuite si je lance VLC avec un divx là ca baisse et je passe à un peu moins de 3h toujours wifi activé.

Donc à mon avis y a de sacré problème chez certains.


----------



## DJPWeb (8 Novembre 2008)

Pour le probleme de charniere j'ai fait un test simple :

A Plat, je ferme en laissant 2 doigts d'ouverture (on va dire 3,5cm) et aucun probleme de fermeture, ça reste parfaitement en l'état. 1 doigt : même constat (moins que ça et le PC passe en veille donc je n'ai pas essayé...

Avec une ouverture à 90° et en inclinant le macbook de plus en plus vers moi l'écran se ferme a partir d'un angle d'environs 50° TRES lentement, puis de plus en plus vitesse avec l'augmentation de l'angle. à 70° l'écran "tombe" directement...

> Ca me va parfaitement.


----------



## alexmexico (9 Novembre 2008)

salut, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit un probleme c est pt etre normal, mais bon voila ca fait 7 heures que mon mac est au connecter a la prise secteur et il est bouillant je viens de le debrancher et hop il se refroidit.
1ere question: Normal?
2eme question : Doit on deconnecter son mac du courant une fois la baterrie chargee?  

merci d avance pour vos reponses.


----------



## alexmexico (9 Novembre 2008)

Image 1

pt etre la reponse


----------



## alexmexico (9 Novembre 2008)

alexmexico a dit:


> Image 1
> 
> pt etre la reponse[/quote
> c est pas du tout l image que j ai voulu mettre desole j ai fai une capture d ecran d un message qui cite le manuel d apple qui dit que lors de la recharge de la batterie c est normal que ca chauffe.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Novembre 2008)

alexmexico a dit:


> Image 1
> 
> pt etre la reponse



Effectivement je ne vois pas le rapport avec ta question :mouais:. Ton lien donne sur un site en espagnol j'ai l'impression :rateau:.

Bon dimanche...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Novembre 2008)

alexmexico a dit:


> alexmexico a dit:
> 
> 
> > Image 1
> ...


----------



## Solidsnake31 (9 Novembre 2008)

Mazui a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> 3 soucis repéré sur mon macbook pro unibody :
> 
> ...



Bizarrement pour le haut parleur droit on est tous dans la même situation j'ai regardé sur le net c'est pareil pour tout le monde le subwoofer droit sature plus vite  sur des sons trés fort mais si tu met pas la musique a fond sa doit pas saturer 

Visiblement on est un paquet comme sa :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

bonjour

apparemment ce nouveau MBP unibody a plein de problemes


----------



## blakken (9 Novembre 2008)

Apres deux bonnes semaines d'utilisations voilà les deux problemes de mon MBP:
-Connection wifi instable par moment avec à chaque fois plusieurs messages d'erreurs de la connection wifi coupée.(Alors que sur le "vieux" macbook connecté au meme moment il n'y a aucun defaut de reception)
-Erreur de calibrage de la batterie m'affichant progressivement une batterie en charge à 90 puis 50 puis 5% ,bete comme je suis je croyais que ça venait d'un bug de l'assistant migration ce qui m'a valu 8 reinstallations!!!! -> en fait pour chez qui ça arrive et ça déjà eté traité dans un coin du forum il faut enlever la batterie puis apuyer 10 sec sur le bouton d'allumage pour le remettre à 0) depuis cette manip plus de soucis avec la charge.
Autonomie sous skype maximum 2h30 avec la carte graphique moins gourmande.Meme mon ancien  macbook fait mieux.
-En tentant d'enlever la batterie le petit plastique s'est arraché ,à vrai dire il ne devait pas etre collé du tout!!(réalisé en live avec l'apple store au telephone!!!)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> apparemment ce nouveau MBP unibody a plein de problemes



tout d'abord les Macbook et Macbook Pro Unibody sont des nouveaux produits, donc il est évident qu'il y a quelque problème de jeunesse, mais jamais rien de grave et surtout jamais un problème qui ne soit prit en charge par Apple. Ensuite il s'agit d'un forum d'entraide entre macuser, alors il est évident que les posts et commentaires soient négatifs, surtout quand le titre du sujet est "Listes des problèmes...", personne ne viendrai poster un message du genre, "Mon nouveau Macbook Pro est capable de lire un DVD et ça fonctionne super bien, comment se fait-il ?"  et puis j'ajouterai, que comme tout bon Macuser, nous attendons d'Apple une qualité de produit digne d'Apple (il y à quelques années ,  ), en plus tout bon macuser qui se respecte, se doit d'être maniaque et donc chaque micro défaut se révèle une catastrophe, inacceptable, voir même inexcusable !!!


----------



## phipounet (9 Novembre 2008)

Personne avec des problèmes de rayures sur la coque ??

Philippe.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

je ne suis pas sur qu'ils feront marcher la sav pour des rayures
sauf si tu les contactes le jour meme de la reception (j'espere que c'est ce que tu as fait)


----------



## divoli (9 Novembre 2008)

phipounet a dit:


> Personne avec des problèmes de rayures sur la coque ??
> 
> Philippe.





bananiaaa a dit:


> je ne suis pas sur qu'ils feront marcher la sav pour des rayures
> sauf si tu les contactes le jour meme de la reception (j'espere que c'est ce que tu as fait)



Il me semble qu'il y a un délai pour le renvoyer et demander un remboursement (une ou deux semaines, je ne sais plus)...

Tu peux aussi appeler Apple et demander un échange. Tu ne devrais pas être forcé à accepter un MBP avec une coque rayée.

Mais attention, fais-le si ces rayures te dérangent vraiment. Parce que si tu fais l'échange, ce pourrait être un autre problème que tu pourrais constater sur le prochain MBP, le processus industriel étant quand même perfectible.


Edit: D'après les photos, les rayures ont l'air d'être sur la partie supérieure de la coque (derrière l'écran), et sous la partie inférieure, et elles m'ont l'air d'être assez profondes.
Perso, à ta place je contacterais Apple, ce n'est quand même pas normal de recevoir un ordi dans cet état.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il y a un délai pour le renvoyer et demander un remboursement (une ou deux semaines, je ne sais plus)...



oui, 14 jours.



divoli a dit:


> Mais attention, fais-le si ces rayures te dérangent vraiment. Parce que si tu fais l'échange, ce pourrait être un autre problème que tu pourrais constater sur le prochain MBP, le processus industriel étant quand même perfectible.



ne pas prendre ce conseil à la légère, surtout si les rayures sont en dessous, à peine visible. c'est sure que si c'est à côté du trackpad, c'est gênant, mais je pense que tu devrais réfléchir avant de te lancer dans une telle procédure, 14 jours, c'est pas mal, ça te laisse le temps de l'utiliser une semaine et de voir si ces rayures, sont vraiment si présente que ça !


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

en meme temps, (par rapport a la premiere page), tourner sur la 9600, ca n'as pas enormement d'interet quand on voit ce dont etre capable la 9400, ca donne envie de passer 90% de son temps dessus (9400)
ca economise la batterie, et ca bouffe pas les perfs graphique


----------



## JhonB (9 Novembre 2008)

salut à tous,

moi j'ai un petit problème depuis cet aprem avec le chargeur de ma batterie, normalement quand la batterie est chargée, ca passe au vert.. Moi il reste Orange !! et pourtant dans l'onglet batterie de la barre des menus, il me dit batterie completement chargée!!

Que faire? L'un de vous a également ce petit probleme?

Merci !


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

ca arrive, deja sur les anciennes machines


----------



## JhonB (9 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca arrive, deja sur les anciennes machines



Je dois faire quoi alors? :s


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

rien, tu laisses


----------



## JhonB (9 Novembre 2008)

Haha ok 

Ca se repare tout seul? ^^


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

ca se repare pas, ca reste comme ca. C'est comme les batteries qui ne chargent jamais a plus de 99%, meme apres 5h 
ca fait deux ans que c'est comme ca, et je n'ai aucun soucis d'autonomie, bref


----------



## JhonB (9 Novembre 2008)

Ouai enfin bon, alors pourquoi mettre un temoin vers pour dire que cest chargé, alors que ca ne l'est pas !


----------



## divoli (9 Novembre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> moi j'ai un petit problème depuis cet aprem avec le chargeur de ma batterie, normalement quand la batterie est chargée, ca passe au vert.. Moi il reste Orange !! et pourtant dans l'onglet batterie de la barre des menus, il me dit batterie completement chargée!!
> 
> ...



Tu peux essayer de débrancher le connecteur de la Magsafe, puis de le rebrancher, le témoin passera peut-être au vert. Mais ce n'est qu'un pis-aller, cette situation risque de se reproduire à chaque fois...

C'est un phénomène bénin, il n'y a pas d'inquiétude à avoir.

Eventuellement, contacte Apple, mais tu risques d'avoir la réponse que l'on vient de te donner (au mieux on te changera la Magsafe).


----------



## JhonB (9 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu peux essayer de débrancher le connecteur de la Magsafe, puis de le rebrancher, le témoin passera peut-être au vert. Mais ce n'est qu'un pis-aller, cette situation risque de se reproduire à chaque fois...
> 
> C'est un phénomène bénin, il n'y a pas d'inquiétude à avoir.
> 
> Eventuellement, contacte Apple, mais tu risques d'avoir la réponse que l'on vient de te donner (au mieux on te changera la Magsafe).



Comment faire?


----------



## divoli (9 Novembre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Comment faire?



Ben en contactant l'assistance technique d'Apple (ici pour la France). 

Je rappelle que vous avez droit à  l'assistance technique gratuite dans les 90 jours suivant la date d'achat de l'ordi (hors cout de communication). Passé ce délai, elle devient payante (ou via un Applecare qui lui est aussi payant).


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

c'est 90 jours l'assistance téléphonique  (et non pas 45)


----------



## divoli (9 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est 90 jours l'assistance téléphonique  (et non pas 45)



Ben c'est bien ce que j'ai marqué...


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben c'est bien ce que j'ai marqué...


t'es encore sous garantie toi aussi? On pourrait pt'et te faire changer


----------



## JhonB (9 Novembre 2008)

Super, il accepte pas mon numéro de serie, ils disent qu'il est introuvable... Et qui plus est, ma lupiotte verte refonctionne... mais pour combien de tps?


----------



## phipounet (10 Novembre 2008)

phipounet a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai reçu mon macbook pro jeudi dernier... J'en suis super content en terme de performances, d'écran, de trackpad... vraiment le top !
> En revanche, je suis apercu ce matin que deux vilaines rayures venaient noicir ce joli tableau. Une belle rayure dessus, et pratiquement la même dans l'autre sens, en-dessous... Je pense que je vais renvoyer l'ordinateur. Certains d'entre vous ont eu le problème ??
> ...




Salut à tous !!

Bon alors finalement : Grosse, grosse, très grosse lose de ma part !  Mes fameuses rayures n'étaient en fait que de la foutue colle du sachet plastique dans lequel j'avais remis le macbook pour faire un transport en l'absence de sacoche...

Que du bonheur ce nouvel ordi finalement !! Merci à ceux qui ont pris 3 minutes pour me répondre en tous cas !

Philippe.

PS : La grosse lose quand même, heureusement que je n'ai pas appelé Apple en faisant un gros scketch !


----------



## peuf05 (10 Novembre 2008)

bonsoir,

je suis switcher depuis 3 jours et je suis très content de ma machine
Juste un truc bizarre concernant le trackpad.
Lorsque je suis sur iphoto par exemple et que je veux passer à la photo suivante il faut que je déplace mes 3 doigts de gauche à droite. Alors que sur l'iphone on va à la prochaine photo en passant de la droite vers la gauche comme si on feuilletait un livre
Je précise que je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences pour changer ce mode de fonctionnement

En gros j'ai l'impression que le trackpad est monté à l'envers . Est ce normal docteurs


----------



## Krstv (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous. 

J'ai mon MBP depuis vendredi, j'en suis plutôt très content. Seuls problèmes, deux petits défauts esthétiques :les traces dans les grilles des hauts-parleurs, on dirait qu'il y a de la poussière, et un tout petit mais tout petit accroc sur la coque au niveau du track pad (imperceptible mais MOI, je le vois). Et une perte du wifi par deux fois ce matin : l'icône de wifi était bien active (gris foncé), le wifi fonctionnait sur mon iPhone, mais mon MBP ne parvenait pas à accéder à internet.  Les deux fois, j'ai redémarré et c'était bon. Depuis, tout va bien.

A part ça, je suis ravi du clavier, quelle douceur, et du trackpad (à part son bruit au clic, qu'on peut éviter en activant le clic tappé dans les pref).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

Moi pas de problème particulier, ni matériel, ni rien du tout... sauf un truc plutôt du à Mac OS X je pense :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/finder-bug-elements-barre-laterale-241189.html#post4895052

Rien de bien méchant


----------



## tekos (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ,

J'ai un problème sous XP via bootcamp , le retro-éclairage du clavier ne veut jamais s'éteindre ... quelqu'un aurait une solution?

Merci


----------



## ptsm (10 Novembre 2008)

même en le désactivant avec les boutons? (sans se tromper de combinaison?  )


----------



## tekos (10 Novembre 2008)

euhh j'ai beau appuyé 36 fois sur la touche "F5" , ça reste tjs allumé , je n'ai pas ce problème sous Leopard c'est bizarre :s


----------



## ptsm (10 Novembre 2008)

Et si tu tiens fn en même temps?
(ça modifie le rétroéclairage sans l'éteindre ou ça bouge carrément rien?)


----------



## tekos (10 Novembre 2008)

ça ne change absolument rien malheureusement , peut - être réinstaller les pilotes du clavier?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (10 Novembre 2008)

pour ma part, je me pose quelques questions tout de même...

- problème de la carte graphique 9600M GT qui est inutilisable, car elle consomme beaucoup (normal, mais rend donc le MBP quasi-inutilisable sur batterie) et dés qu'elle est sollicité (Call of Duty 4, textures à fond), l'écran s'éteint et le son se fige !

- lorsque je bouge le MBP, même assez doucement, un petit bruit se fait entendre au niveau du disque dur (250 Go à 7200 tr/min), comme un petit claquement métallique, et lorsque que la lecture d'une vidéo est lancée (avec VLC, aucun problème avec QuickTime) l'image lague, un petit plantage d'une petite seconde, mais c'est étrange. certains disent que c'est le Sensor Motion qui retire les têtes de lecture du disque pour le protéger, mais cette opération devrait être transparente, du moins elle l'était sur mon iBook G4 de 2005 

voilà donc j'aimerai savoir si certains d'entre vous rencontrez les même problèmes que moi, et si je dois aller dans mon APR mercredi ou attendre quelques jours (semaines) qu'une hypothétique mise à jour règle mes soucis, du moins le premiers.

merci par avance de vos réactions.


----------



## ptsm (10 Novembre 2008)

"qui est inutilisable, car elle consomme beaucoup (normal, mais rend donc le MBP quasi-inutilisable sur batterie)"
Ben je sais pas s'il existe un portable qui permet de jouer sur batterie pendant 2h... :-/
bon après pour ton écran qui s'éteint et le son qui se fige, ça c'est un vrai bug.

"avec VLC, aucun problème avec QuickTime"
VLC doit juste avoir un plus petit cache que QT...
Si tu regardes toujours des vidéos en déplaçant, tu peux regarder dans les réglages avancés de VLC pour voir si tu peux modifier la taille du cache.


----------



## flotow (10 Novembre 2008)

@pierre-nico: y'avais pas de motion sensor dans le iBook 
pour les têtes qui parquent, euh... sinon y'a des disques qui claquent regulierement (comme le mien... c'est comme ca depuis deux ans )

si tu es sur batterie, le disque se met en veille, se reveille, se remet en veille (en fonction de tes options d'energie)

bref


----------



## Pierre-Nico (10 Novembre 2008)

@ ptsm :



> Ben je sais pas s'il existe un portable qui permet de jouer sur batterie pendant 2h... :-/



bien entendue, mais 2h30 en utilisation bureautique, bof bof, voir pas du tout, pas Apple en tout cas !

@ Tucpasquic :



> Avec les nouveaux iBook G4 2005, Apple introduit Bluetooth2 de série (+ERD), le Sudden Motion Sensor (sécurité du disque dur), et le trackpad avec fonction de défilement jusqu&#8217;à présent réservés aux PowerBooks.



   

merci pour ta remarque mas ça ne m'aide pas trop trop...


----------



## C3dr1c (10 Novembre 2008)

+1 pour le fait de jouer sur batterie, sur les ordi portable en général (les win bien entendu) tu as un mode super performance (ou un truc dans ce genre ca depend de l'assembleur) qui n'est accessible que sur secteur, ce qui empeche de jouer sur batterie.
Mais en tout cas c'est défauts, meme si tout les monde ne les a pas, ca me fait un poil peur, je pense que je vais m'orienter vers un macbook alu, vu qu'avec la 9400M on peut faire tourner des jeux ....


----------



## francois67000 (10 Novembre 2008)

quand on joue ou on utilise la 9600 M GT vaut mieux être sur secteur c'est claire, ça me parait normal pour moi perso.

Pour le bug d'écran noir, il sera corrigé dans la mise à jour 10.5.6 et idem pour windows, c'est un problème de drivers nvidia.


----------



## Phoenix111 (11 Novembre 2008)

francois67000, aurais-tu une idée ou sais-tu quand sortira cette version 10.5.6?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Pour le bug d'écran noir, il sera corrigé dans la mise à jour 10.5.6 et idem pour windows, c'est un problème de drivers nvidia.



d'où tiens-tu ça ?


----------



## ptsm (11 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Pour le bug d'écran noir, il sera corrigé dans la mise à jour 10.5.6 et idem pour windows, c'est un problème de drivers nvidia.



Ca le fait sur tous les mbp??
Le mien devrait arriver d'ici une semaine...


----------



## MacQuébec (11 Novembre 2008)

Depuis une semaine, mon MBP ne veut pas sortir de la veille prolongée. Je crains un problème hardware et j'aimerais pouvoir le rendre avant qu'il ne soit trop tard... (30 jours, je crois).
C'est peut-être aussi un problème de drivers...

Enfin, si quelqu'un a une piste sérieuse, j'apprécierais...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Novembre 2008)

MacQuébec a dit:


> (30 jours, je crois)



14 jours plutôt... mais de toute façon couvert par la garantie !

personne n'a ce bruit (disque dur) lorsque l'on bouge le MB (pas secouer) ?


----------



## scarolle (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour
depuis 2 jours je ne peu plus avoir un réglage de mon trackpad il manque l'onglet de réglage
dans clavier souris il y a clavier- bluetooth et raccourci de clavier j'ai fait une mauvaise manuvre
s.v.p. une petite aide
 merci






...........................................................................................................

MacBook Pro Unibody - 2,8GHz - 4Go DDR3 RAM - 320GB @ 7200 t/min


----------



## ordimans (11 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico > Le problème de VLC je l'avais évoqué sur ce topic au début.
J'ai ce problème également et il me semble que c'est rassurant ca veut dire que le dd se protège et se met en sécurité.
Par contre tu dis doucement, je sais pas ce que tu appeles doucement, moi c'est quand je le lève brusquement de la table par exemple.
Faut bien l'attrapé par un cote aussi ou en descendant les escaliers.
Problème sur VLC et Quicktime dans mon cas.

Ensuite moi je n'ai aucun problème de batterie sur mon 2,8ghz
J'ai désaactivé le bluetooth et en wifi activé et connecté je tiens 4h et des poussières batterie pleine en 9400M sous Max OS x
Je ne parlerais pas de l'autonomie sous windows, sinon en désactivant le wifi je suis à 5h.

Je suis vraiment content.
Le défaut c'est qu'il faut que je nettoie mac os x car y a pas mal de place utilisé et je sais pas comment faire pour virer garageband et tout car je veux pas réinstaller


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> J'ai ce problème également et il me semble que c'est rassurant ca veut dire que le dd se protège et se met en sécurité.



ce qui m'inquiète c'est que sur un iBook d'il y à plus de 3 ans, ce système se met en place de manière transparente, sur un MBP de 2008, c'est bruyant et fait lagué lé lecture d'un fichier...


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

@pierre-nico: ton fichier est ralenti (lag) car il est plus lu, et quand tu lit plus, c'est pas la machine qui va deviner la suite du film  (ca lit le cache et apres... ca attend)
pour ce qui est du bruit, ca depend des mécaniques, tout comme le bruit du disque, c'est selon le constructeur


----------



## §mat§ (11 Novembre 2008)

Histoire de rassurer certains futurs switcheurs qui stressent en lisant les commentaires: la plupart d'entre nous n'ont pas de problème.

Pour ma part, il n'y a aucun soucis carte graphique/RAM, ni trackpad, ni clavier... Entière satisfaction, machine fabuleuse.
Le seul truc qui m'embête c'est le souffle et les parasites de la sortie audio que l'on entend bien avec des enceintes/oreillettes sensibles de bonne qualité mais ce n'est pas propre à cette génération de MBP.

Pour ce qui est de la coupure de lecture vidéo, c'est bien le SMS qui joue son rôle. J'ai remarqué son action dans le train lorsqu'il y avait des perturbations assez violentes. Rien de bien dérangeant, il se déclenche en cas de secousses, donc très rarement.

Vous l'aurez compris, je n'ai pas été déçu, loin de là. :love:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Novembre 2008)

ok, donc je pars du principe que c'est normal, mais comment modifier la taille du cache de VLC pour que ça ne bug pas ?


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> ok, donc je pars du principe que c'est normal, mais comment modifier la taille du cache de VLC pour que ça ne bug pas ?



Je crois que c'est pas ton mac Pnico. J'ai le même problème avec mon MBP ( ancier modèle) et VLC. J'attend juste une prochaine version .

HS : Tu as finalement remplacé ton iBook  ?


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

je parle du cache du disque, pas du cache de VLC, le disque, il lit un peu en avance, et il stocke... quand tu as epuisé le stockage et que tu ne relit pas... tu dois attendre pour continuer, tout simplement 
apres, pt'et que le SMS est reglé plus sensible sur les dernieres machines, tout simplement


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Novembre 2008)

> je parle du cache du disque, pas du cache de VLC, le disque, il lit un peu en avance, et il stocke... quand tu as epuisé le stockage et que tu ne relit pas... tu dois attendre pour continuer, tout simplement
> apres, pt'et que le SMS est reglé plus sensible sur les dernieres machines, tout simplement





> Je crois que c'est pas ton mac Pnico. J'ai le même problème avec mon MBP ( ancier modèle) et VLC. J'attend juste une prochaine version .


 
je comprend, à la rigueur les lagues je m'en fou un peu, c'est plus le bruit qui m'inquiète, mais puisque vous dites que c'est normal, pas de soucis !

pour la carte graphique j'attend 10.5.6 et sinon APR...




> HS : Tu as finalement remplacé ton iBook  ?



HS toujours : Oh p*****n oui! tu peux pas imaginer le changement !


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

j'ai pas compris le bug VLC+CG


----------



## Pdg (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous.

Etant très satisfait de mon beau Mac, je me pose quand même une petite question... C'est à propos du mange-CD. C'est la première fois que j'ai ce genre de technologie : j'ai toujours manipulé des tiroirs ! (ouh, j'ai honte tout à coup)

Bref. Il n'est pas voilé, il mange parfaitement les DVD, les lit très bien, les grave tout aussi bien, etc.

Par contre, quand j'insère un CD, voici mes impressions :

- je dois le pousser jusqu'au fond, quasiment. Lorsque le CD est pris en charge, il ne dépasse que d'un petit cm du mangeur. Je pense que c'est normal.

- parfois, si je ne l'insère pas parfaitement droit (relativement, hein, il n'est pas tordu non plus), il bloque vers la moitié et je ne peux pas le pousser plus loin. Je pense qu'il cogne contre un mécanisme. Est-ce grave, dangereux pour mon précieux ?

- Lorsque le CD est pris en charge, il rentre, et là on entend un ou deux CLAC, assez secs. Est-ce normal ? C'est surtout ce clac qui me fait peur. Serait-ce le mécanisme de maintien du CD qui fait ça ? Ce n'est pas que ça soit particulièrement gênant, mais ça me fait peur d'abimer mon engin (hmmm)... Je n'ai pas noté de rayures particulières sur les CD.

Voilà.
Merci d'apaiser mes craintes ! (ou de me dire de courir chez mon revendeur vite vite vite )


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Novembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> Etant très satisfait de mon beau Mac, je me pose quand même une petite question... C'est à propos du mange-CD. C'est la première fois que j'ai ce genre de technologie : j'ai toujours manipulé des tiroirs ! (ouh, j'ai honte tout à coup)
> 
> ...



Tout pareil que toi... sauf que je n'ai jamais eu le problème du CD qui bloque au milieu... moi aussi au début ça me faisait drôle... mais le mécanisme est ainsi conçu...

Don't worry


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2008)

Je ne peux pas te répondre avec certitude (n'ayant pas de nouveau MBP), mais je pense que ce que tu décris relève d'un fonctionnement normal. D'autres confirmeront (ou non).

Le claquement que tu entends est caractéristique des lecteurs optiques équipant les portables Mac (va écouter là, base mise à jour récemment).


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'ai pas compris le bug VLC+CG



c'est juste deux problèmes différent, le premier, ma carte graphique qui lache (écran qui s'éteint, reboot nécessaire) et le deuxième, le SMS qui fait laguer VLC...


----------



## Solidsnake31 (11 Novembre 2008)

Petite question

Quand vous posez vos mains a coté du trackpad vous sentez de tres legeres vibrations non ? ( surement ventilateur ou disque dur )

Je pose la question parce que je m'en aperçois maintenant et précédemment non ( j'ai changer de bureau sa doit expliquer cela )


----------



## §mat§ (11 Novembre 2008)

A mon avis, c'est un souci d'ordre électrique. Vérifie que tu ais une installation correcte (terre etc...).

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que j'ai ressenti ces vibrations/micro-décharges pendant un temps mais que maintenant, aussi bien sur secteur que sur batterie, c'est terminé (branchement sur la même multiprise).


----------



## Solidsnake31 (11 Novembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> A mon avis, c'est un souci d'ordre électrique. Vérifie que tu ais une installation correcte (terre etc...).
> 
> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que j'ai ressenti ces vibrations/micro-décharges pendant un temps mais que maintenant, aussi bien sur secteur que sur batterie, c'est terminé (branchement sur la même multiprise).



J'ai réglé le problème de la prise électrique effectivement a la terre quand je caresse l'alu y a plus de sensations de micro décharges mais la c'est juste que quand je pose les mains  sur les bords du trackpad je sens des vibrations comme de disque dur ou de ventilateur trés légère qui s'arrête des que j'ai mis le mac en veille  , je demande si c'est normal parce que avant j'avais pas fait gaffe


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

pour le SMS, apparement, il est plus sensible. J'ai un MBP demain sous la main (le dernier) et je test 
J'ai un MBP la, je regarde une série, je suis allongé et je bouge, et bien, QT ne coupe pas.
Donc que ce soit VLC ou un autre, du moment que tu as un flux continu d'info (c'est le seul moyen de le voir) ca va couper si tu dépasses le seuil de déclanchement du SMS


----------



## Pdg (12 Novembre 2008)

Ouf, même si je m'en doutais un peu, me voilà rassuré. Merci Yoskiz et Divoli ! 

A propos des vibrations, j'ai ça aussi. De toutes légères vibrations qui se sentent lorsqu'on pose les mains sur les côtés du trackpad et qu'on reste passif. Je pense que c'est le disque dur (7200 t/m pour ma part) ou peut-être un ventilo. Mais en tout cas, ça n'a pas l'air de varier de fréquence et ce n'est pas gênant. Rien qui puisse me faire penser en tout cas à un dysfonctionnement. C'est très silencieux et ça ne se transmet pas à la surface de travail.

Pour vos micro décharges, ce ne serait pas une question... De fringues ? J'ai eu ce problème quand je tripatouillais ma guitare électrique avec un pull en laine (oui bon... :rose. Plus de pull -> plus de coup de jus ! Quand on vous dit qu'il faut vivre à poil !! :love:


----------



## ordimans (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est plutot bruyant mais bno je m'inquiète pas.
Sinon aucune vibrations pour ma part, il tourne nikel.
Faut juste que j'arrive à libérer un peu de place, sinon le système de fichier chez Mac ça se défragmente?

Sinon batterie j'ai l'impression que de jours en jour elle est optimisé ainsi que le système qui économise dès qu'il peut.


----------



## ZeroDegre (12 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous, je profite de la news sur le site pour poster un petit soucis que j'ai remarqué.

J'ai un MacBook Pro (unibody 15"), tout marche à merveille, mais par 2 fois, l'écran est devenu noir (ou la luminosité est tombée) l'espace d'une demi seconde. :mouais:

Incertitude quand au comportement exact, car les 2 seules fois ou cela c'est produit, j'étais en train d'écrire (et je fais parti de ces gens qui ne savent pas écrire en regardant l'écran).

Pas d'écran externe connecté, branché sur secteur.


----------



## francois67000 (12 Novembre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Salut à tous, je profite de la news sur le site pour poster un petit soucis que j'ai remarqué.
> 
> J'ai un MacBook Pro (unibody 15"), tout marche à merveille, mais par 2 fois, l'écran est devenu noir (ou la luminosité est tombée) l'espace d'une demi seconde. :mouais:
> 
> ...



Effectivement, c'est un problème lié au pilote de la carte graphique, jeune et pas encore 100 % au top. La prochaine mise à jour 10.5.6 apportera un correctif graphique pour mac et pour bootcamp. 

Moi j'ai pas ton soucis mais j'ai un écran noir qui arrive parfois dans les jeux (2-3 fois depuis que 15 jours environs)


----------



## tac (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je vais vous faire part du problème avec mon Macbook Pro 2.4GHz reçu fraichement hier en fin de journée.

Après déballage, je l'allume afin de faire les dernières étapes de l'installation d'OSX. Après le choix de la langue, le portable s'éteint abruptement.

Après un rallumage et quelques sueurs froides, l'écran commence à devenir de plus en plus pâle et des lignes verticales commencent à s'afficher. Bien entendu, ni clavier ni trackpad ne répond. Les sueurs se transforment en énervement 

Après quelques mouvement de l'écran, voir jusqu'à le fermer complètement et le rouvrir, la situation revient à la normale...

Mais cela se produit environ chaque 2 minutes... Inutilisable...

Donc Dead on arrival, retour à l'expéditeur et de nouveau longue attente


----------



## Krstv (12 Novembre 2008)

(Re)bonjour à tous, un autre petit souci, d'ordre "mécanique" : mon Macbook pro est bancal... Eh ouais, le pieds inférieur gauche semble être plus court que les autres, donc mon ordi n'est pas super super stable. Un peu dommage...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

tac a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je vais vous faire part du problème avec mon Macbook Pro 2.4GHz reçu fraichement hier en fin de journée.
> 
> ...



demandes un ancien MBP en echange, y en a plein sur le refurb


----------



## Smaxintosh (12 Novembre 2008)

ca y est j'ai fait une micro rayure avec ma montre sous le clavier :'( 

SAV ? ^^


----------



## ZeroDegre (12 Novembre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est un problème lié au pilote de la carte graphique, jeune et pas encore 100 % au top. La prochaine mise à jour 10.5.6 apportera un correctif graphique pour mac et pour bootcamp.
> 
> Moi j'ai pas ton soucis mais j'ai un écran noir qui arrive parfois dans les jeux (2-3 fois depuis que 15 jours environs)



Ok merci de la précision Francois 
Bonne nouvelle donc, vivement que ca arrive


----------



## ordimans (12 Novembre 2008)

:lol:
Mais pointilleux comme vous êtes.
C'est le prix qui vous force à être si exigeant que ça.
Premier PC portable, premier mac le bonheur
Quand je compare aux autres portables je suis heureux.
Encore qu'il y a des Dell pas trop mal.

Ensuite fait gaffe, prenez en soin. Perso j'ai pleins de traces de doigts sur l'écran j'ai sorti mon chiffon et sur la coque supérieur aussi y a des traces mais ca me gene pas plus que ça.
Je sais qu c'est de l'alu et que je peux le nettoyer comme je le souhaite.

Après pour le problème du HS à l'arrivé, bah pas de bol.
N'aurait il pas pris un bon -10°C dans la gueule et ca l'aurait bousillé.


----------



## tac (12 Novembre 2008)

Pour le -10°C avant d'arriver ça aucune idée... Néanmoins, la connection entre l'écran et le reste a bel et bien été gravement endommagée... impossible d'avoir quelque chose de bien sur l'écran, même si on peut y voir quelque chose, le rafraichissement n'est pas bon et crée beaucoup de scintillements...

Bref, j'espère avoir plus de chance quand ils me renverront un autre


----------



## jpw12 (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, cela fait 4 jours que j'ai mon mac et j'en suis vraiment très content (c'est mon premier ).

J'ai juste un petit problème à signaler:
C'est au niveau du wifi, je suis à environ 6 ou 7 mètres de la borne d'accès avec un plafond et un mur (pas très épais). Par moment cela fonctionne très bien, je capte le réseau au maximum et d'autres fois, je n'ai que deux barres de réseau et là, ça devient très lent. Je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de l'air port (pas d'autre ordinateur en wifi pour pouvoir comparer) ou est-ce que cela peut-etre du aux nombres de personnes connectées sur le réseau sans fil?


----------



## Almamida (12 Novembre 2008)

Visiblement c'est "normal".
Le wifi a un souci sur certains des nouveaux MacBook Pro. Il semblerait qu'Apple planche sur une mise à jour correctrice niveau logiciel.


----------



## jpw12 (12 Novembre 2008)

J'espère que cela sera vite réglé car c'est assez gênant...

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## jmepertoultan (12 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de recevoir mon MBP unibody aujourd'hui.
J'ai remarqué que j'avais 5 petits points noirs sur l'écran et un autre un peu plus gros, mais plutôt gris.
Ca n'a pas l'air d-étre des pixels morts, mais plutôt des poussières derrière la vitre.
Est-ce quelqu'un a connu le même désagrément sur son portable ??
J'hésite à le faire changer, mais c'est vrai que ça me pourrit la vie ces points....

MBP acheté sur l'applestore en CTO (disque 320 Go 7200 tr/mn)

Merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## ZeroDegre (12 Novembre 2008)

Ha si, un truc à signaler.

Je ne dirai pas que c'est un 'problème', mais une explication est toujours la bienvenue. 

Quand je laisse mon mac sagement sur le bureau 5 min, l'écran se met en veille, normal, seulement voilà, je remarque qu'en 'veille', il y à une zone en plein centre, circulaire, qui semble plus claire. 

A la sortie de veille, cela se passe en 2 temps
- disparition de la tache (écran complètement noir) (1/4 de seconde)
- affichage normal 

Aucun soucis en fonctionnement classique donc, mais en 'faible alimentation' je dirai, il y a cette petite zone claire au centre, quelqu'un pour appuyer mon cas? ou une explication 'logique' de se phénomène?


----------



## bossdupad (12 Novembre 2008)

J'ai aussi une autonomie de 2 heures. J'ai un problème avec boot camp car il ne semble pas être à jours du tout pour les nouveaux MacBook en particulier avec le trackpad car il provoquent des plantage de Windows Vista à repetition ( j'en suis à plus ou moins 10 depuis moins d'une semaine ). Vous avez eut ces problemes?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Novembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Ouf, même si je m'en doutais un peu, me voilà rassuré. Merci Yoskiz et Divoli !
> 
> A propos des vibrations, j'ai ça aussi. De toutes légères vibrations qui se sentent lorsqu'on pose les mains sur les côtés du trackpad et qu'on reste passif. Je pense que c'est le disque dur (7200 t/m pour ma part) ou peut-être un ventilo. Mais en tout cas, ça n'a pas l'air de varier de fréquence et ce n'est pas gênant. Rien qui puisse me faire penser en tout cas à un dysfonctionnement. C'est très silencieux et ça ne se transmet pas à la surface de travail.
> 
> Pour vos micro décharges, ce ne serait pas une question... De fringues ? J'ai eu ce problème quand je tripatouillais ma guitare électrique avec un pull en laine (oui bon... :rose. Plus de pull -> plus de coup de jus ! Quand on vous dit qu'il faut vivre à poil !! :love:



Hello, décidément encore pareil que toi concernant le micros vibrations... concernant les micros décharges... ce serait peut être une histoire d'éléctricité statique ? sachant qu'avec le froid de l'hiver on a plus d'électricité statique...

Bonne soirée


----------



## Mogwai (12 Novembre 2008)

ZeroDegre a dit:


> Aucun soucis en fonctionnement classique donc, mais en 'faible alimentation' je dirai, il y a cette petite zone claire au centre, quelqu'un pour appuyer mon cas? ou une explication 'logique' de se phénomène?



Tu n'aurais pas une source de lumière derrière ton écran par hasard ? Parce que si c'est le cas, alors la zone claire n'est autre ... que la lumière qui passe à travers la pomme, au dos de l'écran 

A part ça, je n'ai rien à dire au sujet de l'autonomie de mon MBP fraîchement reçu : j'en suis à 2h, sachant que j'ai joué pendant 1h à Fallout 3 (sur batterie, sous xp), et il me reste apparemment 23% de charge.


----------



## ZeroDegre (12 Novembre 2008)

Mogwai a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas une source de lumière derrière ton écran par hasard ? Parce que si c'est le cas, alors la zone claire n'est autre ... que la lumière qui passe à travers la pomme, au dos de l'écran



:love: Excellent! J'me sent trop con et ca me fait marrer.
Merci


----------



## francois67000 (13 Novembre 2008)

Je confirme et selon ma source chez Apple, ces problèmes la seront corrigé dans la prochaine mise à jour 10.5.6 qui arrive en semaine 48 soit entre le 21 et le 26 novembre prochaine. Même chose pour la mise à jour 2.2 de l'iPhone V1/3G. Les serveurs mobile me vont également être mise à jour, MAJ prévu pour la semaine 48 également


----------



## ordimans (13 Novembre 2008)

Ah bon y a une problème de wifi sur les MBP
Moi je le trouve hyper performent alors que soi disant j'avais lu que l'alu poserait problème.
Je suis en bas à côté du fixe en wifi des fois et ben aucun problème ca surf nikel.
1mo voire 1,2mo atteint entre transfert de fichier entre deux ordis et je vous dirai avec le NAS.

Bref il est parfait.

Sinon tac, as tu essayé d'utiliser la sortie externe à tout hazard car c'est peut être pas l'écran qui bug mais la cg nvdiai

bossdupad >> Pour bootcamp avec vista, tu as installé vista 64 bits ultimate ?
En utilisant l'assistant et après tu as booté dessus.
Car le trackpad a bugé quelques fois je dois dire.
Je me demande même si en natif il a marché, si une fois je coris.
Le double clic a marché une fois le reste non.
Le clic droit pardon avec les deux doigts.


----------



## igloodhumour (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

j'ai reçu mon macbook pro  hier soir, et là quelle ne fut pas ma surprise lorsque j'ai vu ça...







vous pouvez voir la video ici:

http://dl.free.fr/q8xVgS9uB

le problème apparaissait au bout de 30s ...en moyenne...

Depuis j'ai eu le support qui m'a fait faire un reset de la PRAM et un test hardware...

après le reset de la pram, il a mis plus de temps avant de bugguer mais il a buggué.

Mais depuis, il à l'air de fonctionner...

du coup j'hésite à le faire échanger...


----------



## Raul10 (13 Novembre 2008)

igloodhumour a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai reçu mon macbook pro  hier soir, et là quelle ne fut pas ma surprise lorsque j'ai vu ça...
> 
> ...



Tu as un problème avec une machine à 2000 euros et tu hésites à faire un échange ? C'est une blague ?

Sérieux, je te conseille d'exiger un changement dans les plus bref délais. *ET* attention, ne te fais pas avoir par le service client Apple, exige bien aussi de ne rendre ton MacBook Pro actuel qu'après réception du nouveau.


----------



## Phoenix111 (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Bon, ça ne me fait pas très plaisir de poster ici, mais je pense avoir un problème.
J'ai l'impression d'avoir un problème de haut-parleurs. C'est comme si mon haut-parleur de gauche était moins "puissant".
En fait ma stéréo est un peu décalée vers la droite. J'ai donc fais un test de balance.
J'ai mis tout le son sur le haut-parleur de droite, et ça a fait un son normal.
Après j'ai mis le son sur celui de gauche, et là j'ai eu l'impression qu'il n'y avait pas de subwoofer.
C'est comme si à gauche c'était un hybrid de haut-parleur. C'est normal ou j'ai un problème?


----------



## igloodhumour (13 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Tu as un problème avec une machine à 2000 euros et tu hésites à faire un échange ? C'est une blague ?
> 
> Sérieux, je te conseille d'exiger un changement dans les plus bref délais. *ET* attention, ne te fais pas avoir par le service client Apple, exige bien aussi de ne rendre ton MacBook Pro actuel qu'après réception du nouveau.



ok merci pour tes conseils...

vu qu'il m'a encre fait 2 reboots intempestifs, j'ai demandé un remplacement... et j'ai obtenue 80.


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (13 Novembre 2008)

A tout ceux qui postent ici : que pensez-vous de la nouvelle génération de MacBook Pro. J'ai lu quelques articles ici et les problèmes semblent légion. A côté de ça, le titre du topique veut tout dire; je voulais donc savoir si vous étiez des cas (très) isolé ou pas.


----------



## crash (13 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Tu as un problème avec une machine à 2000 euros et tu hésites à faire un échange ? C'est une blague ?
> 
> Sérieux, je te conseille d'exiger un changement dans les plus bref délais. *ET* attention, ne te fais pas avoir par le service client Apple, exige bien aussi de ne rendre ton MacBook Pro actuel qu'après réception du nouveau.



on peut exiger un échange uniquement par tel, sans se déplacer dans un centre de SAV?
ça me parait difficile quand même ?


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> A tout ceux qui postent ici : que pensez-vous de la nouvelle génération de MacBook Pro. J'ai lu quelques articles ici et les problèmes semblent légion. A côté de ça, le titre du topique veut tout dire; je voulais donc savoir si vous étiez des cas (très) isolé ou pas.




En même temps dans ce topic, t'es pas là pour dire que le MBP marche à merveille donc normal qu'il n'y ait que des commentaires négatifs...De la à dire que les problèmes semblent légion, t'y vas un peu fort je trouve. 
Faudrait comparer le nombre d'insatisfait et le nombre de satisfait pour se rendre vraiment compte


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (13 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, c'est un peu ce que je voulais dire par "le titre veut tout dire" lol


----------



## §mat§ (13 Novembre 2008)

La plupart d'entre nous n'ont aucun problème. J'en fait partie. 
Sachant que les anciens MBP se trainaient encore des gros défauts (coque qui se déforme, carte graphique potentiellement pourrie etc), je m'estime bien heureux et ne peux que te conseiller le nouveau modèle. (A la limite, s'il possède un défaut tu demandes un changement et puis c'est réglé).


----------



## Pdg (13 Novembre 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Voilà, c'est un peu ce que je voulais dire par "le titre veut tout dire" lol


 
Alors... Tout ce qui suit n'engage que moi.

Chaque grosse révision, on lit partout les problèmes. Cette fois n'échappe pas à la règle, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est moins flagrant. Globalement, je trouve qu'ils sont plutot fiables, ces MB/MBP unibody. Et puis de toute façon, même les "anciennes" gammes ont toujours leurs petits ennuis potentiels (comme la CG qui flanche). Donc voilà.

Et comme dit plus haut, on a rarement vu les gens contents manifester dans la rue.

Mais va faire un tour du côté du topic sur les "tests et impressions sur le MBP unibody", ça devrait te rassurer 

Et même si, pas de chance, tu avais un problème de coque, d'écran ou quoi que ce soit... Apple n'a jamais rechigné aux remplacements dans ces cas de figure... 


Enjoy !


----------



## Phoenix111 (13 Novembre 2008)

Petit up s'il vous plait !


----------



## tac (13 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Ah bon y a une problème de wifi sur les MBP
> Moi je le trouve hyper performent alors que soi disant j'avais lu que l'alu poserait problème.
> Je suis en bas à côté du fixe en wifi des fois et ben aucun problème ca surf nikel.
> 1mo voire 1,2mo atteint entre transfert de fichier entre deux ordis et je vous dirai avec le NAS.
> ...



Oui je l'ai branché sur un écran externe... Ca fonctionne bien.

Il est actuellement en réparation chez mon revendeur, je devrais l'avoir déjà demain. On m'a indiqué qu'un autre client avait déjà eu un problème similaire -> Changement de l'écran.

La politique d'Apple me surprend quand même... Logiquement, un dead on arrival devrait être échangé, mais j'ai pu constater que cela ne se faisait plus dans tous les cas...

Bref, j'ai bon contact avec mon revendeur et je pense que tout va bien se passer.

iGloodHumour... Mon problème ressemble au tien si ce n'est que je n'arrivais plus à distinguer ce qui était affiché... Et que cela était constant.


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (13 Novembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> La plupart d'entre nous n'ont aucun problème. J'en fait partie.
> Sachant que les anciens MBP se trainaient encore des gros défauts (coque qui se déforme, carte graphique potentiellement pourrie etc), je m'estime bien heureux et ne peux que te conseiller le nouveau modèle. (A la limite, s'il possède un défaut tu demandes un changement et puis c'est réglé).



Bah ... là, j'ai mon MBP depuis mai 2008, je pense que je vais encore un peu rester dessus  d'autant plus que c'est avec lui que j'ai switché. 2800, faut que j'amortisse looool mais heureusement, à part une touche faiblarde, je n'ai aucun problème  je suis acquis à Apple


----------



## figue (13 Novembre 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> A tout ceux qui postent ici : que pensez-vous de la nouvelle génération de MacBook Pro. J'ai lu quelques articles ici et les problèmes semblent légion. A côté de ça, le titre du topique veut tout dire; je voulais donc savoir si vous étiez des cas (très) isolé ou pas.



Bonjour, j'ai un MBp unibody et je n'ai aucun problème, la machine est super, c'est vrai qu'en lisant les posts de ce sujet on peut prendre peur. Je te le dis ma machine est ok, j'en suis ravi. Le seul pb que j'ai eu c'était il y a 4 jours, j'ai eu une perte de signal wifi, j'ai redémarré et c'est rentré dans l'ordre. Ca me l'a fait qu'une fois en 15 jours. Apple va certainement apporter un correctif à ce problème qui ne me dérange pas tant que ça. C'est le seul truc bizarre qu'il m'a fait et ça a duré 5 minutes. 
Voilà à plus


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Novembre 2008)

Moi pareil aucun, problème... sauf un peut-être mais qui est plus lié à Mac OS, dans Time Machine j'ai eu 2 fois un scintillement lorsque je reculais loin en arrière au niveau des fenêtres qui reculaient dans le vortex... 

Mais rien de bien méchant...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Petite question pour comparer avec vous autres:
il me faut pour l'entrée Phones appuyer un peu plus fortement une fois que le jack est inséré dans la fiche pour que l'entrée fonctionne... Rencontrez vous aussi ce "problème"?
Sinon mon MBP est super... Il m'a fait deux trois bugs/freeze étranges avec vmware au début mais depuis tout va nickel...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Petite question pour comparer avec vous autres:
> il me faut pour l'entrée Phones appuyer un peu plus fortement une fois que le jack est inséré dans la fiche pour que l'entrée fonctionne... Rencontrez vous aussi ce "problème"?



Tu enfonces le jack dans la prise casque et au bout normalement y'a un "clac" qui se fait...



A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Sinon mon MBP est super... Il m'a fait deux trois bugs/freeze étranges avec vmware au début mais depuis tout va nickel...



Tu as eu un freeze ou tu as du rebooter ta machine ? vmware c'est quoi


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (13 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Tu enfonces le jack dans la prise casque et au bout normalement y'a un "clac" qui se fait...



Bah ça fait pas "clac' je crois, mais en fait je viens de me rendre compte que ça dépend de la fiche jack, certaines sont (microscopiquement) plus larges que d'autres et avec mon casque fermé c'est même limite si ça sert assez!

VMWare Fusion est un client de virtualisation...
Mais sinon je viens d'avoir un nouveau freeze il y a 15 min et là j'étais bien sous OS X...et donc obligé d'éteindre au bouton Power... =/
Donc je dois faire parti de ceux qui on le bug du trackpad qui fait freezer... :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Donc je dois faire parti de ceux qui on le bug du trackpad qui fait freezer... :hein:



Y'a ça comme bug 

Moi j'ai eu (2 fois seulement) des scintillements au moment où je remontais le temps dans Time Machine loin en arrière avec les fenêtres... pas bien méchant...

Le fait d'éteindre au bouton Mac OS lors d'un freeze n'abîme pas l'OS comme sous Windows ? je pense qu'il y aura pas mal de corrections de bugs avec la 10.5.6 à venir.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Phoenix111 (13 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> Bon, ça ne me fait pas très plaisir de poster ici, mais je pense avoir un problème.
> J'ai l'impression d'avoir un problème de haut-parleurs. C'est comme si mon haut-parleur de gauche était moins "puissant".
> En fait ma stéréo est un peu décalée vers la droite. J'ai donc fais un test de balance.
> ...


Je vais rajouter à mon premier message, que je n'arrive pas à me connecter à internet via le wifi sous Mac OS X (alors que sous vista je peux).
Il me dit que je suis connecté, mais que je n'ai pas internet. Je précise que j'y arrive avec l'ethernet.
Sinon je trouve que le MBP déclenche un peu trop facilement les ventilateurs sous vista. Je ne parle même pas lors des jeux où il déclenche la souflerie.
A savoir si tout ça est normal. Si une âme charitable pouvais me répondre, ça serait gentil, d'autant plus que je crois que je vais devoir l'échanger
pour mes haut-parleurs


----------



## ordimans (13 Novembre 2008)

Y en a qui ont pas de cul à ces veilles de fin d'année quand même.
Première machine Apple et j'en suis content. Elle est parfaite, autonomie de mieux en mieux d'ailleurs j'ai oublié de préciser sur les autres topics.
Qualité impec.
Charnière ca me dérange quelques fois mais c'est rare.

Et faut se dire que ce topic c'est les réclamations donc même si y a beaucoup de personnes ca veut rien dire car c'est une infime mais vraiment infime partie sur le nombre d'acheteur des nouveaux MB/MBP et dieu sait qu'il y en a .


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (13 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Y'a ça comme bug




bah en tout cas à moi j'ai eu un coup le Finder qui se relance sans cesse et on peut plus rien faire...

Et j'ai eu deux freeze comme ça sans raisons apparantes...

Peut être est ce du au fait que j'utilise mon MBP avec écran, souris et clavier externes...

En cas de freeze y a t il quelque chose à faire à part éteindre au bouton Power?


----------



## flotow (14 Novembre 2008)

si c'est un freeze total (plus de souris, plus rien qui répond) oui. Sinon, tu peux essayer de "forcer a quitter" l'application qui délire (pour réparer & redemarrer proprement après )


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> si c'est un freeze total (plus de souris, plus rien qui répond) oui. Sinon, tu peux essayer de "forcer a quitter" l'application qui délire (pour réparer & redemarrer proprement après )



Effectivement j'aurais dit la même chose... A l'aise Breizh, tu as fait l'essai sans clavier et souris de connecté si tu rencontrais le même type de freeze ?

Petite question concernant l'éjection d'un DD externe, hier j'ai fait la mise à jour de Safari pour le passer en 3.2, cependant le Mac avait besoin de redémarrer et j'avais toujours mon DD externe de connecter en Firewire... à la fermeture de Mac OS il l'éjecte proprement et automatiquement ?

On me dit que oui...

Bonne journée


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (14 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Effectivement j'aurais dit la même chose... A l'aise Breizh, tu as fait l'essai sans clavier et souris de connecté si tu rencontrais le même type de freeze ?




Pas encore... Surement ce week end!
En tout cas je vous tiendrais au courant..
Mais bon ce n'est (je pense) qu'un problème logiciel donc j'espère qu'avec la 10.5.6 cela cela résolu, si jamais cela persistait!


----------



## crash (14 Novembre 2008)

macbook pro reçu mercredi, mais problème de pixels et lignes scintillants sur la dalle par intermittence.
je viens de demander l'échange ce matin : accepté sans discuter.

j'espère que le prochain sera nickel


----------



## Nkio (14 Novembre 2008)

Hello tout le monde, pour m'a part, je n'est que la coque de la batterie qui a 1mm de décalage, donc rien de bien méchant a mon avis.

Sinon j'ai une petite marque sur le coté droit de la machine a coté de l'enceinte, mais il faut mettre a la bonne lumière pour le voir.

Je suis assez content quand même, je verrais si j'échange ou pas, mais à mon avis je vais surement avoir pire ? non ?


----------



## Phoenix111 (14 Novembre 2008)

Finalement je n'ai plus de problème .
Tout d'abord, pour les haut-parleurs j'ai regardé un site qui l'a démonté intégralement.
En fait, il n'y a qu'un seul subwoofer placé devant le lecteur cd/dvd. Celui-ci est très légèrement décalé sur la droite, ce qui m'avait donné cette impression. Donc ouf de soulagement .
Par ailleurs je n'ai plus de problème de connexion en wifi, mais là je ne sais pas pourquoi.

En fait mon MBP est tout simplement parfait. Je suis sous le charme. J'ai mis un peu de temps à me faire au nouvel OS mais je le trouve maintenant très pratique.
Le seul truc qui me turlupine, c'est les ventilateurs trop présents sous vista et encore plus sous les jeux. Par contre, sous Mac OS X, il est totalement silencieux .
Je suis vraiment conquis !!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Le seul truc qui me turlupine, c'est les ventilateurs trop présents sous vista et encore plus sous les jeux. Par contre, sous Mac OS X, il est totalement silencieux .
> Je suis vraiment conquis !!



Hello,

Fais comme moi, prends toi une PS3 pour les jeux et Mac OS X pour le reste... 

Bonne soirée


----------



## rizoto (14 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Fais comme moi, prends toi une PS3 pour les jeux et Mac OS X pour le reste...
> 
> Bonne soirée



Ca me surprend toujours cette remarque (Pour jouer prend une console)

un bon FPS sans souris, bof bof
un STR au pad...no comment
Un bon MMORPG autre que FF?


----------



## ordimans (14 Novembre 2008)

FPS au pad sur PS3 c'est très bien géré et y a aucun problème.
ENfin un UT ou un CS ca restera sur PC.
ENsuite il parlait de Mac OS x et pas de PC.
Le mac est pas fait pour jouer mais y a des jeux heuresement, Spore, WOW ca me va très bien xD.
Mais j'ai tout de même la PS3 est plus de 30 jeux car y a de très bon titres.
Et faut pas faire évoluer le matos tout le temps c'est un point à pas négliger ça.
Sinon en STR, je sais pas si le nouveau Tom Clancy End War en fait partie mais il m'inquiète celui là.
Car bizarre comme jeu.

Sinon Sous vista y a les ventilos ont y peux rien, bootcamp les lance direct peut être.
Et sous les jeux c'est pire, idem chez moi.
Pour cela que je vais remettre XP pro tout simple et c'est tout.
Vista sans rien faire c'est la folie et Far Cry 2 envore pire je pouvais pas jouer le A et Q sont brulants.


----------



## Phoenix111 (14 Novembre 2008)

Tu veux dire qu'il y a moins de ventilation sous XP? Ca m'intéresse tout ça.


----------



## ordimans (15 Novembre 2008)

C'est ce que j'ai remarqué, mais c'est pas très voyant.
Pas autant que la différence Vista et Mac OS.
J'ai d'ailleurs réussi à faire tourner la ventilation sous Mac OS je suis content lol.
Un exploit accomplit.
J'ai joué à Spore sur MAC directement, je m'éclate bien et au bout d'une bonne heure il y a eu un ventilo en marche.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ca me surprend toujours cette remarque (Pour jouer prend une console)
> 
> un bon FPS sans souris, bof bof
> un STR au pad...no comment
> Un bon MMORPG autre que FF?



Salut rizoto,

C'est à toi de voir ce qui te convient le mieux, surtout si tu as des jeux spécifiques qui tournent exclusivement sous windows.


----------



## scullydidine (16 Novembre 2008)

Après quelques jours d'utilisation, je peux dire que je suis très satisfaite de mon MPB (je viens d'un MB blanc) : plus puissant surtout avec ses 4Go de mémoire, le lancement des applications est étonnant, en plus il ne chauffe pas contrairement au MB. MAIS, car il y a un mais, deux bugs sont récurrents :
- le trackpad qui, comme pour vous, ne répond pas parfois
- plus génant (cela vient de m'arriver pour la 3e fois), *j'ai réveillé mon mac en relevant l'écran, le clavier est éclairé mais pas d'écran, *c'était noir. L'OS fonctionnait puisque j'ai entendu le bip des nouveaux mails. J'ai donc rabaissé l'écran pour qu'il se remette en veille mais rien à faire, la diode restait allumée. Je l'ai donc éteint brutalement en appuyant sur le bouton power... La dernière fois qu'il m'a fait cela, le MBP était relié à un écran externe, l'écran relevé, j'ai appuyé sur une touche pour le réveiller et là écran noir...
Enervant...


----------



## Pdg (16 Novembre 2008)

scullydidine a dit:


> Après quelques jours d'utilisation, je peux dire que je suis très satisfaite de mon MPB (je viens d'un MB blanc) : plus puissant surtout avec ses 4Go de mémoire, le lancement des applications est étonnant, en plus il ne chauffe pas contrairement au MB. MAIS, car il y a un mais, deux bugs sont récurrents :
> - le trackpad qui, comme pour vous, ne répond pas parfois
> - plus génant (cela vient de m'arriver pour la 3e fois), *j'ai réveillé mon mac en relevant l'écran, le clavier est éclairé mais pas d'écran, *c'était noir. L'OS fonctionnait puisque j'ai entendu le bip des nouveaux mails. J'ai donc rabaissé l'écran pour qu'il se remette en veille mais rien à faire, la diode restait allumée. Je l'ai donc éteint brutalement en appuyant sur le bouton power... La dernière fois qu'il m'a fait cela, le MBP était relié à un écran externe, l'écran relevé, j'ai appuyé sur une touche pour le réveiller et là écran noir...
> Enervant...



Je n'ai pas rencontré ce problème mais il me semble que c'est sur le point d'être réglé : la mise à jour est imminente. 

Enjoy !


----------



## scullydidine (16 Novembre 2008)

Ha ok! Merci Pdg!


----------



## ordimans (16 Novembre 2008)

La mise à jour sera automatique de toute façon comme d'habitude ?

Sinon tu est sur que la luminosité n'était pas au minimum xD

Sinon j'ai installé WOW pour Mac directement sur l'OS.
Et bien après une heure de jeu voire un peu plus, le MBP est chaud bouillant et ventilo qui tourne.
Comme sous far cry 2 quasiment
Et je joue avec le 9400 M

Par contre jen 'ai jamais activé la 9600GT, j'aimerais avoir confirmation:
Si je ne l'active pas dans les préférences énergiétiques, cela ne l'utilise pas d'office dans les jeux?
Car si NON et bien le 9400M est vraiment puissant.
Mais faut que je test avec la 9600GT voir si je peux augmenter des trucs, car là je suis à fond pour la résolution enfin c'est pas un jeu qui demande beaucoup.
J'ai testé Spore là aussi il a chauffé au bout d'une heure environ, mais le 9400M peine un peu par moment. Ou c'est le jeu qui demaned beaucoup peut être vu qu'il calcule tout pour notre cellule.
Je sais pas trop, hyper fun sinon.
Y a peu de jeux sur MAC mais ceux qui sont sortis sont des bombes, WOW, Spore et COD 4 xD.


----------



## rizoto (16 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> La mise à jour sera automatique de toute façon comme d'habitude ?
> 
> Sinon tu est sur que la luminosité n'était pas au minimum xD
> 
> ...



bah oui teste avec la 9600, C'est dommage d'avoir acheter le MBP et ne pas se servir de cette carte 

Sinon Spore n'a pas été "porter" sur mac. il utilise cider pour tourner. les performances sont donc un peu en retrait.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (16 Novembre 2008)

Petite remarque:
je suis à 8 cycles de batterie et avec istat pro, la santé de ma batterie est de 98 %! 
Comment ça se fait ça?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (17 Novembre 2008)

Ca se confirme: la charge achevée: santé de la batterie: 98% et état de charge max: 99 %...

Y a quoi à faire dans ce cas là?


----------



## rizoto (17 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Ca se confirme: la charge achevée: santé de la batterie: 98% et état de charge max: 99 %...
> 
> Y a quoi à faire dans ce cas là?



Rien, ca peut remonter, ca peut descendre... C'est une batterie. Faut arreter de se prendre la tête  respire un grand coup


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (17 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Rien, ca peut remonter, ca peut descendre... C'est une batterie. Faut arreter de se prendre la tête  respire un grand coup



OK! 

Au pire j'irais faire un tour chez un APR...


----------



## wtrb (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous ,
Tout a l'heure j'ai eu un petit soucis avec mon MPB , d'un coup les ventilateur se sont mis a tourner a 6000 tr/min sans explication, le processeur n'étant qu'a 44° et le reste des composants étant a des températures tout aussi raisonnable . J'ai donc du éteindre mon mac car même en redémarrant les ventilateurs ne s'arrêtaient pas . Depuis la vitesse est revenue a la normal , mais je n'ai plus de rétro-éclairage du clavier.Et quand j'essaye de l'activer ou d'augmenter la puissance d'éclairage sa fait comme si l'éclairage ambiant  été trop élevé pour l'activation du rétro éléclairage . Est ce que c'est déjà arrivé a quelqu'un?? y a t'il quelque chose a faire avant d'appeler le service après vente ??


----------



## fatalerror35 (17 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

Quand a moi, j'ai eu un problème de bruit avec mon MBP, un bruit de frottement au niveau de ventilateur droit.

J'ai ramené le portable à Apple, ils sont maintenant en attente de réception de la pièce afin de changer le ventillo.


----------



## ordimans (17 Novembre 2008)

Il a pas été porté sur Mac mais le jeu est reconnu direct sur Mac, mais il est émulé c'est ça en faite.
J'avais lu aussi ça quelques part.
Sinon je vais l'activer ca aidera un peu surtout si je suis sur batterie.
Pour COD 4 Mac ca allait sans.
Wow avec ca aidera un peu je pense car je suis à 45 50ips

Sinon pour la batterie quelle est lé mthode conseillé pour l'a conserver le plus longtemps.car là la journée il est tout le temps sur secteur et j'ai peur que ca l'abime ensuite je le ferme et il est en veille je l'utilise 30 min 1h sur batterie pendant le transport et dans la journée je dois l'utiliser 2h mais c'es très aléatoire.


----------



## dju76 (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai déjà posté une partie de ce message dans le topic :
*[Topic Unique] Test & Impressions Macbook Pro Unibody*
Mais je pense que cette partie a plus sa place ici...

J'ai un Macbook Pro Unibody 2.4GHz, la version de base, commandée sur Fnac.com.

Passé la première impression bluffante (en tout cas pour moi ), j'ai constaté quelques problèmes de finitions plus ou moins gênant:

- au niveau de la coque, il y a 3-4 (petits) trous ci et là, c'est à peine visible, mais une fois que l'on sait où ils sont ça gâche un peu...

- le clic du trackpad est bruyant (plus que celui en expo à la Fnac à priori),

- Il y a 3-4 poussières derrière la vitre, sur les bord de l'écran dont une visible si la couleur de l'arrière plan est claire (ciel...),

- le son est plus fort à droite qu'a gauche, et ce n'est pas une question de subwoofer (en faisant des tests de chanson sans basse et avec un preset qui couperait toute basse, le son est toujours plus fort à droite). Je ne sais pas si ce problème peut-être résolu de manière logiciel par un correctif (car ce n'est vraiment pas pratique de changer la balance dans les préférences systèmes en fonction de l'utilisation: haut-parleur, casque...),

- enfin, le dernier problème, est que l'écran une fois fermé est un peu décalé par rapport au chassis (quelques millimètres). Ce défaut se voit plus que les autres.

Les défauts qui me gênent le plus sont les poussières et la charnière. J'hésite à faire un échange. Car j'ai peur de rencontrer d'autres problèmes sur le nouveau. Je sais que ce sujet est destiné à ceux qui ont des problèmes et que cela donne l'impression que tous les macbook pro ont un problème... Toutefois j'aimerais avoir votre avis avant de me décider (j'ai jusqu'à mercredi pour le rendre).

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Nkio (18 Novembre 2008)

dju76 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> - enfin, le dernier problème, est que l'écran une fois fermé est un peu décalé par rapport au chassis (quelques millimètres). Ce défaut se voit plus que les autres.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le même problème de châssis , et j'ai appelé Apple aujourd'hui pour faire un échange, la nana au tel me dit, il vaut mieux échanger tout de suite que de se retrouver avec un écran déformé par la suite. Sinon j'ai été regarder plusieurs MBP (Fnac et autre ) et il n'y avait pas se problème de châssis. Et puis si tu as un autre problème sur le prochain, tu ré-échanges !

Sinon c'est un peu la gaère pour l'échange, il va falloir que j'attende presque 2 semaines sans MBP

Ha et il y a une mise à jour pour le trackpad qui vient de tomber


----------



## Almamida (18 Novembre 2008)

je suis en train de faire un échange standard de mon MBP par AppleCare... vu le nombre de retours du topic, ils ont pas intérêt à me refiler un de vos rejetons éclopé


----------



## Nkio (18 Novembre 2008)

Almamida a dit:


> je suis en train de faire un échange standard de mon MBP par AppleCare... vu le nombre de retours du topic, ils ont pas intérêt à me refiler un de vos rejetons éclopé


 ils reprenne l'ancien en même temps qu'ils te donne le nouveau, ou comme moi, ils le reprenne avant et ensuite te livre ?


----------



## Almamida (18 Novembre 2008)

Ils la reprennent avant et me livrent ensuite... mais c'est long 
(on peut peut être continuer par mp pour ne pas polluer  )


----------



## jacklucont (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Heureux possesseur du nouveau macbook pro 2,4Ghz , 4Go de RAM, je constate quelques problèmes:

- Lorsque je referme le mac, il se met en veille, quelques minutes plus tard, il s'est remis en route ( j'ai saisi en voyant la pomme se rallumer puis s'éteindre, j'ai donc pensé qu'il s'était recoupé). Quelques minutes plus tard, j'entends les ventilateurs tourner à fond, je le prend en main pour l'ouvrir et là il est bouillant, je l'ouvre, aucune réaction, le témoin de mise en veille reste allumé, l'écran ne s'allume pas, je n'ai rien pu faire.

est-ce que le pb est déjà survenu chez vous? L'éteindre brusquement doit l'abîmer, avez vous une autre solution?

Autre problème qui n'en est pas un : j'étais convaincu après avoir vu ça chez un ami qui à le macbook air, qu'on pouvait agrandir ou réduire la zone " cover flow" dans le finder? Me suis-je trompé ou on peut vraiment jouer sur la taille de cette zone?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## §mat§ (20 Novembre 2008)

Ah mince!

Finalement, je crois que j'ai un petit problème. Il me semble que le ventilateur de gauche touche quelque chose car j'entends un bruit similaire à un grésillement. C'est vraiment extrêmement léger et pas vraiment dérangeant. C'est apparu il y a quelques jours...

Je crois que je vais malgré tout demander un échange. Qu'en pensez-vous? C'est dommage, à part ça je n'ai aucun soucis. Même ce parasite est presque inaudible (à peu près le même volume que le souffle permanent du MBP) mais j'ai peur que cela s'empire...

Est-il possible de garder la bestiole jusqu'à la réception de son remplaçant?

Merci.


----------



## Nkio (21 Novembre 2008)

J'ai réussis a négocier avec TNT pour la reprise du MBP, il me le reprenne que lundi prochain, et mon MBP arrive jeudi. Donc si tu arrives a mieux négocier que moi, ça peut-être possible


----------



## Phoenix111 (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je songe à remplacer mon MBP. Je m'explique, en fait j'ai plusieurs petits problèmes.
Tout d'abord, lorsque j'ouvre mon écran, j'ai souvent un petit clac, et parfois aussi à la fermeture.

Après, au niveau de l'écran, lorsque celui-ci affiche une image noir, l'éclairage n'est pas uniforme. Avez vous cela aussi?






Après lors de la réception de mon MBP, j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait un petit pète au niveau du trackpad, pas très gros,
mais plus ou moins visible selon l'éclairage.

Enfin j'ai ce fameux jeux au niveau du cache-batterie. Il doit bien faire 1 mm. Sur un portable comme ça ce n'est pas si petit.

J'ai jusqu'à mercredi pour pouvoir l'échanger. J'aimerais savoir si mes problèmes sont communs,
ou si vous me conseillez de l'échanger.
Merci.


----------



## Zemou (21 Novembre 2008)

Le soucis de l'écran non uniforme, je l'ai aussi, mais perso ça me dérange pas car c'est très discret et ça se voit que sur des fonds unis.

Par contre j'ai une question, je n'ai pas du tout le même rendu sonore entre le haut parleur gauche et droite quand j'utilise la balance des paramètres système (j'ai pris la précaution de mettre un morceau en mono). Je pense que c'est à cause du subwoofer qui doit être à gauche. Mais je serais rassuré si quelqu'un pouvait faire un test pour voir si c'est normal ou non.


----------



## Phoenix111 (21 Novembre 2008)

Pour les haut-parleurs j'ai fais mes petites recherches, et le subwoofer se trouve effectivement au niveau de la touche alt de droite. Sous mac lorsque je joue sur la balance gauche-droite, la différence est discrète (la voie de gauche utilise aussi le subwoofer), mais sous windows le subwoofer est complètement zappé par cette même voie.

Pour l'écran je trouve ça quand même gênant, car quand je me matte des films, avec les bandes noires de part et d'autre, c'est quand même assez visible.

édit : au fait, mets à jour ta signature


----------



## Zemou (21 Novembre 2008)

Ok me voilà rassuré, en fait j'avais capté ça en jouant sous Windows justement. Donc sur mac, c'était purement psychologique


----------



## Phoenix111 (21 Novembre 2008)

Zemou a dit:


> Donc sur mac, c'était purement psychologique


La stéréo est quand même légèrement décentrée sur la droite.


----------



## iRCO (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Pour le problème des hauts parleurs : je l'ai remarqué aussi mais quand je les met au max

Je voudrais avoir votre avis par rapport au superdrive:

- Quand je met le cd il n'est avalé que quand il reste à peu prés un pouce à l'extérieur
- Quand je l'éjecte, il n'y a qu'un pouce qui se trouve à l'extérieur


----------



## Zemou (21 Novembre 2008)

Pour insérer le CD, c'est normal, moi c'est pareil (d'ailleurs ça m'a surpris la première fois de devoir enfoncer autant). Par contre, il éjecte plus loin le miens, genre un peu avant la moitié du CD.


----------



## §mat§ (22 Novembre 2008)

Vous pensez donc qu'il vaut mieux que je le renvoie (ventilateur gauche qui semble frotter contre quelque chose) même si la gène occasionnée est quasi-nulle?

Y a-t-il un délai spécifique à respecter?

Je pense qu'ils ne rechigneront pas à m'en envoyer un autre, sachant que j'ai pris l'Apple Care, ce qui fait de moi un client exigeant en terme de support technique etc...


----------



## KAZZ31 (22 Novembre 2008)

La décision de faire l echange n appartient qu a toi. Ca te gène pas mais tu veux le changer.C est ton droit mais tu es seul maître de cette décision et je pense que personne ne peut t aider a faire ton choix. Si ça te gene pas la réponse est donc un peu dans ta question


----------



## scm85 (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
cela fait 2 semaine que j'ai acheté le macbook pro unibody 2,4ghz.
Est-ce que vous avez déja rencontré ce type de problème sur votre macbook pro unibody:

Au niveau du subwoofer qui est présent du coté droit, on à l'impression qu'il est surboosté c'est à dire lorsque que l'on écoute par exemple sur itunes un musique pop avec un volume à 90 %. Dans les basses, il n'y a pas de problème mais lors de passages calme juste après les basses, on entend un léger bruit du coté du haut parleur droit.

2 ème problème rencontré, enfin je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un problème,
lorsque je met la luminosité de mon écran sur 2, j'ai l'écran qui se comporte bizarrement, on dirait qu'on peut apercevoir l'écran qui se rafraîchit.Je vois surtout cela lorsque j'ai une page blanche à l'écran, dans les coins inférieur gauche et droit de l'écran. C'est juste génant pour les yeux. Cependant, quand elle est au niveau 1 ou autres niveau, pas de problème constaté.

Bonne journée à tous,
Alex


----------



## §mat§ (22 Novembre 2008)

KAZZ31 a dit:


> La décision de faire l echange n appartient qu a toi. Ca te gène pas mais tu veux le changer.C est ton droit mais tu es seul maître de cette décision et je pense que personne ne peut t aider a faire ton choix. Si ça te gene pas la réponse est donc un peu dans ta question



Eh bien ce n'est pas aussi simple, étant donné que le problème a été constaté par plusieurs personnes. Je crains donc quant à l'évolution de cette gène dans le temps. Si elle est mineure pour l'instant, qu'en sera-t-il dans un an ou deux?

De toute manière, ma question portait surtout sur l'existence de délais de renvoi de machine. Existent-ils?


----------



## C3dr1c (22 Novembre 2008)

Extrait des CGV 



> *7.1* *Droit de rétractation*
> Si vous êtes un consommateur et n'êtes pas satisfait de l'un quelconque des Produits ou des termes de tout ordre de Services que vous nous avez achetés, vous pourrez nous retourner le Produit ou annuler cet ordre de Service, et obtenir le remboursement du prix du Produit retourné ou de l'ordre de Service si vous nous contactez dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires à compter de la livraison du Produit ou dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires de la conclusion de cet ordre de Service. Cependant, vous ne pourrez pas nous retourner un Produit et réclamer un remboursement si le Produit concerné est :
> a) un Logiciel que nous vous avons livré dans un emballage fermé et inutilisé et que vous avez ouvert lemballage ou un Logiciel que vous avez téléchargé du site Internet Apple Store; ou
> b) un iPod personnalisé avec une gravure au laser réalisée conformément à vos spécifications.
> ...


----------



## kevinh44fr (23 Novembre 2008)

Moi je trouve que le nouveau MBP chauffe très vite.
Après 2H d'utilisation (internet + video), il est tiède.
Sous XP, il chauffe en même pas 1 heure, et si je mets un jeu, boum ventilo.

Vous savez comment réguler l'activité du ventilateur? (je voudrais qu'il tourne plus vite à certains moments, quitte à faire du bruit, pour qu'il se taise après)


----------



## godearn (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Perso, j'ai rendu un premier MBP Unibody 2,53 hz suite à un problème d'enceinte. 

Sur mon nouveau MBP, apres une charge complète ça m'indique que 2h15 restant. Selon vous, je dois m'en inquiéter?


----------



## Phoenix111 (23 Novembre 2008)

Tu as 2h15 avec quelle gestion d'énergie?


----------



## godearn (23 Novembre 2008)

avec "meilleure autonomie de la batterie" mais je viens de me rendre cpte que la luminosité était au max. ça doit expliquer la faible autonomie...


----------



## godearn (23 Novembre 2008)

pour m'en assurer, de vos cotés vous êtes à quel niveau de luminosité (1/4, 1/2, 3/4 ...)? et ça vous donne quoi en autonomie apres une charge max??


----------



## §mat§ (23 Novembre 2008)

Merci C3dr1c; même si les règles fixées par Apple sont assez peu claires. Je vais donc les appeler rapidement.

Question à tous les possesseurs de MBP: si vous penchez l'oreille (au sens littéral) du côté de l'enceinte gauche , entendez-vous un quelconque grésillement léger, comme si les pales du ventilateur frottaient légèrement contre quelque chose?

Merci de me répondre.


----------



## ordimans (23 Novembre 2008)

Je suis à plus de 5h d'autonomie maintenant éavec wifi activé, clavier et écran au minimum.
Deux barres

Donc je suis très content, après dès qu'il entend windows il chauffe

Par contre sous WOW avec la 9400M les performances sont vraiment bonnes, par contre il déclenche direct les ventilos
bizarre


----------



## jacklucont (23 Novembre 2008)

Aucune réaction quant au "rallumage intempestif" lorsque l'ordinateur est fermé : appui sur une touche de l'Apple remote, débranchement d'un câble ipod...

Personne n'a constaté ce pb? 

Encore cet après midi, je ferme mon MBP, il se met en veille, je débranche l'ipod, le MBP se rallume ( logique, comme sur tout mac, mon ancien faisait ca aussi mais s'éteignait ensuite comprenant que l'écran était fermé). Sauf que là il se remet en veille, puis se rallume, puis se remet en veille.... 

Si vous pouviez tester chez vous et voir comment réagi votre mac?

Le problème est logiciel j'imagine? peut on faire un "repport" à Apple?

Merci


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2008)

c'est déjà le cas sur les _anciennes_ machines (MBP Late 2006). Tu débranches, ça repart 
Faudrait que je vérifie sur un PPC si ça donne pareil ou pas  (ou si Melaure passe dans le coin mais ca m'étonnerai )

pour le report:
Apple Bug Reporter
Par contre, il faut un compte ADC


----------



## jacklucont (23 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je sais que ça redémarrait sur l'ancienne génération intel... Le pb est qu'avant il comprenait quand l'écran était fermé donc se remettait en veille ( où alors je me trompe???) Là il redémarre sans cesse!

Si quelqu'un pouvait tester.


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2008)

ah non, ça repart et ça reste allumé jusqu'à ce que le process de mise en veille revienne le process normal, comme si tu ouvrait l'écran et que tu attendais


----------



## jacklucont (24 Novembre 2008)

J'ai retesté, le pb se présente en cas de déconnexion du la mighty house ou ipod...

Autre problème constaté les déconnexions intempestives de l'AIRPORT. 

Est-ce que faire une réinstallation de Leopard réglerait le problème? 
Une mise à jour corrigerait ça?
Faut-il appeler Apple pour une échange?


Merci


----------



## §mat§ (24 Novembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Question à tous les possesseurs de MBP: si vous penchez l'oreille (au sens littéral) du côté de l'enceinte gauche , entendez-vous un quelconque grésillement léger, comme si les pales du ventilateur frottaient légèrement contre quelque chose?
> 
> Merci de me répondre.



Je suis désolé d'insister, mais pourriez-vous adopter une posture ingrate pendant quelques instants, écouter et me reporter la présence/absence d'un éventuel bruit? 

Juste un: "chez moi ça le fait aussi" ou bien "aucune perturbation sonore relevée dans le secteur enceinte gauche" me suffirait.

Merci bien mon bon monsieur/bonne dame.


----------



## Phoenix111 (24 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de tester et ça me le fais aussi, mais je pencherais plus pour un bruit du moteur des ventilateurs.

Sinon tout à l'heure je me suis décidé à appeler le centre technique pour activer la procédure de remplacement.
Bonhommes très professionnels, simples, et efficaces. Mon nouveau boobook pro arrive en début de semaine prochaine 
TNT doit m'appeler, afin de fixer un rendez-vous pour leur donner l'ancien. Je le repousserai le plus tard possible


----------



## §mat§ (24 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Je viens de tester et ça me le fais aussi, mais je pencherais plus pour un bruit du moteur des ventilateurs.



Merci de t'être prêté au "jeu". Le grésillement pourrait donc être normal? Si c'est le cas, ça m'embête un peu car il arrive que celui-ci devienne dérangeant et pénible.
D'autres possesseurs pourraient partager leur expérience?



Phoenix111 a dit:


> TNT doit m'appeler, afin de fixer un rendez-vous pour leur donner l'ancien. Je le repousserai le plus tard possible



 Coquinou.


----------



## benjamin (24 Novembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Merci de t'être prêté au "jeu". Le grésillement pourrait donc être normal? Si c'est le cas, ça m'embête un peu car il arrive que celui-ci devienne dérangeant et pénible.
> D'autres possesseurs pourraient partager leur expérience?



Un souffle, légèrement plus prononcé qu'à droite, oui. Mais je ne dirais pas qu'il s'agit des pales qui frottent.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Novembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Merci de t'être prêté au "jeu". Le grésillement pourrait donc être normal? Si c'est le cas, ça m'embête un peu car il arrive que celui-ci devienne dérangeant et pénible.
> D'autres possesseurs pourraient partager leur expérience?
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, rien de mon côté, à 30 cm je n'entends rien, et si je penche l'oreille j'ai un bruit de souffle du ventilo quasi-inaudible.

Tu l'entends en penchant uniquement l'oreille ?


----------



## §mat§ (24 Novembre 2008)

Eh bien disons que du côté gauche le souffle/la brise est plus importante qu'à droite mais en plus je constate un grésillement continu. Si ça ne se remarque pas la plupart du temps (c'est peut-être en effet le moteur du ventilo), il arrive que celui-ci se fasse plus important, et là, ça devient pénible.


Petit aparté: enfin, rien à voir avec mon IMB ThinkPad de 1999 dont l'activité processeur faisait un bordel inouï; précision: activité provoquée par le moindre mouvement de souris. 300MHz Powaaa!


----------



## jacklucont (25 Novembre 2008)

Pb qui devient de plus en plus génant :

"Le réseau sans fil semble avoir été compromis et sera désactivé pendant environ une minute."

Quelqu'un a ce pb? solution : une clean install de Leopard? une mise à jour à  venir?  propre à la machine : appeler Apple?


----------



## §mat§ (25 Novembre 2008)

Aucun souci niveau Wi-fi, ça marche parfaitement. Je ne peux donc pas t'aider, désolé; hormis affirmer que ces problèmes ne sont pas propres à l'ensemble des nouveaux MBP.
De ton côté, as-tu remarqué un petit grésillement côté enceinte gauche (léger)?


----------



## jacklucont (25 Novembre 2008)

Un petit grésillement mais très léger. Je pense que le "problème" est général à tous les nouveaux MBP.


----------



## jacklucont (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir!

Si quelqu'un pouvait tester l'écartement des doigts avec le trackpad pour agrandir la zone "coverflow" dans finder, ca serait sympa.

En effet, cette fonctionne est active sur le macbook air, logiquement elle devrait l'être aussi sur le pro. Oui mais voilà, moi ça ne fonctionne pas... Défaut ou absence de cette fonction tout simplement.

Merci


----------



## benjamin (27 Novembre 2008)

Ça ne marche pas ici. Et je n'avais jamais essayé sur l'air (le nioube  ). C'est un écartement tout bête de deux doigts sur les icônes ?


----------



## jacklucont (27 Novembre 2008)

Je ne comprend pas... pk intégrer une telle fonction sur l'air et pas sur le MBP? Le trackpad du macbook pro est sensé être le plus "avancé" non?

L'écartement fonctionne en se positionnant tout simplement sur une fenêtre du finder en mode coverflow : on écarte  et la zone coverflow s'agrandit, on resserre, elle se réduit. De même pour les icônes sur le bureau.


----------



## Almamida (27 Novembre 2008)

Ca a peut être été enlevé pour éviter les zoom accidentels


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Novembre 2008)

j'ai besoin de votre aide pour établir, si mon cas et normal ou pas !

comme je l'ai dit en début de ce post, lorsque je bouge mon MBP (même pas trop brusquement), j'entends, du côté disque dur, un léger bruit métallique. certains disent que ce sont les têtes de lectures qui s'enlèvent du disque, ce que je pense aussi. mais ce bruit n'est, à mon avis, pas normal, de plus si je regarde une vidéo sur VLC, et que le cache fichier et à 300 ms, lorsque je bouge l'ordi, l'image saute ! je pense que ce n'est pas normal, car mon iBook était aussi équipé du SMS, et jamais de bruit, ni de plantage VLC (qui se résout en augmentant le cache fichier).

il s'agit d'un disque dur de 250 Go tournant à 7200 tr/min.

*pour ceux qui ont le même disque que moi, ou le 320 (mais en 7200), pouvez-vous, juste bouger votre ordi et me dire si ce bruit métallique ce fait entendre ?*

merci beaucoup !


----------



## Phoenix111 (27 Novembre 2008)

Oui j'ai ce même bruit


----------



## 2IZI4U (27 Novembre 2008)

Te voila rassurer 

Par contre le système (SMS) est peut être plus sensible sur cette version


----------



## schoeps (27 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous
Voilà j'ai acheté un MB pro 2,4 ghz à la FNAC est au bout d'une semaine j'ai remarqué que l'écran quand le mac était alimenté par la batterie, se mettait à donné des effets bizarres genre néon mal réglé, bref retour à la FNAC et la gros problème de son avec le nouveau, crachotements... Retour à la FNAC échange pour une 3éme machine et la la totale l'écran donne des signes néonesque le son pas mieux et cerise sur le gâteau la batterie a déjà 10 cycles pour du neuf, c'est la classe!
Je confirme que le son est décaller vers la droite je ne pense pas que cela soit dû au HP centrale, faite le test avec un bruit blanc gauche/droite et vous allez entendre une différence flagrante comme un hors phase....
Je ne sais plus quoi faire j'ai demandé à la FNAC de me remboursé...c'est môche


----------



## GenOMac (27 Novembre 2008)

Hello à tous...

Moi j'ai l'impression que l'autonomie de la batterie, c'est franchement pas ca .
Mon MBP est à 100 % de charge batterie , je déco le secteur. 
Luminosité écran à 50%
Eclairage clavier éteint.
Aucune appli ouverte , juste du surf sur internet.
Carte 9400 M activé.

AUTONOMIE = 2H38, puis 2H50 , puis 2H20 le tout en moins de 2 minutes. 
Bref je ne crois absolument pas à ce simulateur de charge. :hein:
KKun a fait le test en réel ??:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

Krstv a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> J'ai mon MBP depuis vendredi, j'en suis plutôt très content. Seuls problèmes, deux petits défauts esthétiques :les traces dans les grilles des hauts-parleurs, on dirait qu'il y a de la poussière, et un tout petit mais tout petit accroc sur la coque au niveau du track pad (imperceptible mais MOI, je le vois). Et une perte du wifi par deux fois ce matin : l'icône de wifi était bien active (gris foncé), le wifi fonctionnait sur mon iPhone, mais mon MBP ne parvenait pas à accéder à internet.  Les deux fois, j'ai redémarré et c'était bon. Depuis, tout va bien.
> 
> A part ça, je suis ravi du clavier, quelle douceur, et du trackpad (à part son bruit au clic, qu'on peut éviter en activant le clic tappé dans les pref).



J'avais le meme problem, on aurait dis de la poussiere ou que les trous des enceintes etaient mal usinés, come une vague. J'ai passe mon doigt dessus en regardant a raz pour etre sur de passer la ou il y avait cette "vague", et le "gras" de mon doight a du changer qquch c'est parti, peut etre enlever des micro poussieres d'usinage ou de la poussiere apres avoir passé le chiffon fourni sur l'ecran puis sur le clavier et enceintes? la poussiere resterait collee...

donc maintenant jevite de passer le chiffon sur les enceintes. et je depoussiere le chiffon a chaque passage etc...

>>>>>>>
Par contre un probleme ennuyeux de mon coté. J'utilise second life et est donc besoin des touches de directions. Et bien la touche droite est tres reactif, tout comme haut et bas. Mais la touche droite ne fonctionne pas si jappui au milieu ou sur la partie droite. Il faut que j'appui plus fort ou legerement mais a gauche de la touche gauche pour qu'elle soit reactive... tres ennuyeux!!!

Meme probleme anyone?

Et aussi l'alu qui a deux eclats... mineurs mais qd meme. J'ai pas encore sorti la bete en embarqué et j'ai donc peur que cela s'abime tres vite (soit les eclats etaient deja la, ou si c moi et bien cette coque est ultra fragile!!!)

Et puis l'ordi qui se reveille pas lors de la veille. Et qui fait bcp de bruit, chauffe, disques qui turbines, ventilo... vraiment lourd...

Merci


----------



## Mogwai (27 Novembre 2008)

Oui enfin bon, demander à un ordinateur, portable qui plus est, de ne pas chauffer lorsque l'on utilise à fond ses capacités (que ce soit pour jouer, pour faire de la 3D, des calculs mathématiques, ou même jouer à Seconde Life), c'est être un peu naïf non ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Novembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Oui j'ai ce même bruit



ok, merci beaucoup, mais c'est tout de même bizarre...


----------



## benjamin (27 Novembre 2008)

Moi, le bruit qui m'inquiète davantage, c'est ce net cliquetis du disque dur lorsque j'empoigne (sans y mettre une force démesurée, évidemment), le MacBook Pro. Il ne se produit pas à tous les coups. Je n'arrive pas à le déclencher systématiquement. Mais il s'est déjà produit une poignée de fois en deux semaines. Le cache, sous le MBP, qui donne accès à la batterie, n'est pas de la plus grande fermeté, et le DD est bien plus exposé aux coups.


----------



## flotow (27 Novembre 2008)

@benjamin : d'après ce que je peux constater des retours c'est que le SMS est réglé a un seuil bien plus bas que sur les anciennes machines. Normalement, le fait de soulever la machine (même un peu violemment) ne parque pas les têtes. (je bouge soulève souvent la machine du bureau avant de la fermer, et ça ne claque jamais (même quand je suis pressé... mais que je fais attention )

Sur ma machine (Late 2006) ça a du se parquer une fois en deux ans, et c'était vraiment violent (genre clac comme quand ton disque à lâché)

P.S : certains disques claquent (mais en faisant un tout petit bruit) à intervalle réguliers et c'est normal (lorsque la machine était sortie, tout le monde avait donné le même retour, Hitachi, 100Go@7200tr/min)

En resumé ? Pas de soucis à part que ça parque plus (mais le mécanisme est _sensé_ amortir les chocs/vibrations provoqués par cette opération)

Rassuré ?


----------



## benjamin (27 Novembre 2008)

Je te fais confiance. 
Il faut dire que je débarque d'un MacBook Pro "late 2006", très discret sur ce point là.


----------



## ordimans (27 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico >> je te le confirme également

j'avais soulevé vite fait le problème au début sur le forum, et c'est tout à fait normale.
Et moi ca me rassure ca veut dire qu'il détecte le moindre mouvement et qu'il se met en sécurité.
Pas top quand je lis une vidé sur VLC m'enfin je préfère ça à une aiguille qui continuer de tourner et qui nique tout.

Donc en gros c'est hyper sensible et ca fait du bruit, inquiétant mais si on sait comment ca marche on comprends vite le système alors.


----------



## Cybry (28 Novembre 2008)

Je me faisais une joie de m'offrir un nouveau MBP pour noel (d'autant plus que madame étant professeur, je peux bénéficier des tarifs de l'apple store education, soit une remise d'environ 150 &#8364.

La commande devait partir aujourd'hui... et je tombe hier sur le fil "http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1767221&messageID=8522302#8522302" au sujet des problèmes videos rencontrés avec la 9600m, problèmes rebaptisés 'black screen of death'.

Du coup, plus question d'acheter avant une communication officielle de la pomme sur la nature du problème et sur son correctif (logiciel ou matériel, mais ce qui fait quand même penser à un souci matériel c'est le fait que le problème se produise indifféremment sous MacOS ou Windows). Parce que bon, un investissement de 1700 &#8364; plus un apple care, ça n'est pas une paille...

Quand on sait les problèmes qu'a déjà eu Apple aves les cartes 8600 dans l'ancienne génération de MBP, c'est rageant de voir de nouveaux problèmes vidéo apparaître sur la génération suivante de MBP, avec la nouvelle carte nVidia...

Cybry, dépité


----------



## Zemou (28 Novembre 2008)

Je joue intensivement avec la 9600 depuis maintenant 3 semaines et pas de soucis. Problème isolé je pense.


----------



## rizoto (28 Novembre 2008)

pour le moment pas de probleme non plus (Sur COD4 et wow)


----------



## Cybry (28 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour vos retours. Ca signifie que ce n'est sans doute pas un probleme de drivers alors, sinon le probleme toucherait tout le monde (pour moi un driver buggé devrait amener le même plantage dans les mêmes conditions, pour toutes les machines).
Ceci dit il y a de nombreux cas recensés, et beaucoup de gens qui se plaignent. 
Peut être une mauvaise série de machines ... 

Malgré tout, dans ce thread, quelqu'un parlait d'une correction apportée avec le patch 10.5.6 qui est imminent. 
Je vais attendre de voir si ca la 10.5.6 résout ce souci (Pierre Nico ne manquera pas de nous tenir informés je pense), auquel cas je casserai ma tirelire sans arrière pensée. Sinon, j'attendrai encore. Mais je reste pessimiste sur ce patch, parce que sur les forums US plusieurs personnes indiquent que le problème à disparu après un remplacement de machine.


----------



## iRCO (28 Novembre 2008)

Moi personnellement ça fait deux semaine que j'ai le MBP de base j'ai eu quelque soucis:

- une fois j'ai eu un freeze avec l'animation itunes en plein écran puis obligé de forcer le redémarrage 

- le rétro éclairage du clavier qui ne marchait plus une fois puis retour à la normale après trois redémarrage

A part ces deux soucis de passage rien à signaler pour le moment


----------



## Jarod03 (30 Novembre 2008)

moi j'ai un ventilateur qui fait un sacré sifflement sous l'écran côté gauche, c'est très chiant et y'a rien à faire je suppose...

J'ai aussi le capteur de lumière qui me change la luminosité de l'écran bien souvent alors que la luminosité change pas d'un poil, c'est assez énervant...


----------



## ordimans (30 Novembre 2008)

Bah moi je joue qu'avec la 9400M en faite sous WOW ca passe tranquille en mettant tout éléve mais c'est wow xD.
Et j'ai activé la 9600GT j'ai pas vu de différence perso.
dans les deux cas il chauffe.

Après sous XP obligé de prendre la 9600GT donc ca chauffe direct, mais ca tourne bien, et j'ai d'ailleurs remarqué après trois semaines de virtualisation que Vista tourne mieux que XP en natif en virtualisation c'est kif kif.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Novembre 2008)

alors pour le bruit c'est normal... tant mieux !
ordimans, pour régler le problème des laguage (?) de VLC, il suffit de modifier le cache fichier, qui est à l'origine à 300ms (Préférences > All > Lecture et Codecs > Module d'Accès > Fichier > et la tu modifies, moi je l'ai mis à 900, si tu met une trop grande valeur, lorsque tu mettras pause pendant un film, il y aura un (trop) long moment entre le moment ou tu appuis sur pause et ou le film se mettra en pause).

pour la carte graphique, en effet j'ai ce soucis... j'attend aussi une communication de la part d'Apple et au moins la 10.5.6 que j'espère pour cette semaine :rose:


----------



## Phoenix111 (1 Décembre 2008)

J'ai reçu mon MBP de remplacement tout à l'heure. Tout content j'ouvre le carton.
Et là, je m'aperçois que la boîte a déjà été ouverte, puis rescellée par la suite .
J'ouvre quand même, puis m'aperçois qu'il y a déjà une bonne quantité de traces de doigts à l'intérieur.
J'ouvre le MBP, j'inspecte, il y a plusieurs accrocs, dont quelques uns partis car c'était de la colle.
Je vois alors une mini bosse entre le trackpad et le clavier sur la coque .
Je me décide ensuite d'allumer le mac, et la l'installation de mac os x débute normalement.
Quand même en colère :mouais: j'appelle de suite le service client. Je fais alors mon récit ci-dessus au gars.
Il me demande de regarder s'il y a déjà eu des cycles de charge pour vérifier s'il est neuf.
La batterie est bien neuve. Il me demande ensuite de lui donner le n° de série du MBP. C'est bien un neuf.
Alors quoi? WTF??! C'est quoi ce foutu bordel M.Apple??!!
Ayant piqué ma gueulante, il me propose 80 si je garde la machine. Je lui réponds que je ne garderai pas cette machine.
Alors là, il me propose le remboursement. Mais ayant acheté avec le MBP un iPod nano,
je ne pourrais plus être remboursé de ce dernier. Je refuse et je lui demande un autre échange.
Il m'a alors demandé de lui envoyé des photos pour valider un nouvel échange, ce que j'ai fais de suite (vers 15h).
Et voilà ou j'en suis. J'attends sa réponse.


----------



## KAZZ31 (1 Décembre 2008)

ca craind vraiment vu le prix de la machine. Peut etre c etait un exemplaire destiné pour le refurb plus tard mais ils se sont plantés


----------



## Phoenix111 (1 Décembre 2008)

Comme tu le dis, vu le prix, j'estime pouvoir faire mon chieur !


----------



## alhambra (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Par curiosité, comment fait-on pour connaître le nombre de charges de la batterie d'un MBP ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## flotow (1 Décembre 2008)

@Benjamin : j'ai finalement pu faire mon test 
MBP 15" Unibody coucou: Le_iPodeur )
MBP 17" (Late 2006)

L'unibody déclenche bien plus rapidement 
Ca reste un truc _fait a l'arrach'_, mais ca permet d'avoir une idée quand même


----------



## Boris 41 (1 Décembre 2008)

La remballe est classique chez les fabricants d'ordinateurs quand il s'agit de remplacer des PC défectueux, c'est pour ça que la seule solution sûre est de faire jouer son droit de rétractation.


----------



## Phoenix111 (2 Décembre 2008)

alhambra a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Par curiosité, comment fait-on pour connaître le nombre de charges de la batterie d'un MBP ?
> Merci d'avance.


Tu vas dans le menu "Pomme" en haut à gauche :
A propos de ce Mac - Plus d'infos... - section Matériel - Alimentation


----------



## Phoenix111 (2 Décembre 2008)

Boris 41 a dit:


> La remballe est classique chez les fabricants d'ordinateurs quand il s'agit de remplacer des PC défectueux, c'est pour ça que la seule solution sûre est de faire jouer son droit de rétractation.


Donc tu penses qu'ils vont me refiler un refurb au prochain remplacement ?


----------



## rizoto (2 Décembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Donc tu penses qu'ils vont me refiler un refurb au prochain remplacement ?



non, tu achètes du neuf, tu obtiens du neuf

quoique, lors de mon échange, la batterie du nouveau MBP récupéré avait 8 cycles....


----------



## Phoenix111 (2 Décembre 2008)

Comment sais-tu que tu as eu un neuf? Si ta batterie a déjà été utilisée je pencherais plutôt pour l'inverse.
Sinon est-ce que comme moi ta boîte a été rescellée une 2ème fois?


----------



## rizoto (2 Décembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Comment sais-tu que tu as eu un neuf? Si ta batterie a déjà été utilisée je pencherais plutôt pour l'inverse.
> Sinon est-ce que comme moi ta boîte a été rescellée une 2ème fois?



Aucune idee, et je n'ai pas vu de traces suspects sur la boite.

Mon MBP fonctionne correctement (pour le moment), il ne chauffe pas et ne plante pas. C'est ca l'important pour moi. les 8 cycles de la batterie, c'est pas tres grave...


----------



## Bacoj (3 Décembre 2008)

On commence à voir ici ou là des sites qui relaient un problème au niveau de la 9600 lié à priori à un problème de surchauffe (voir ici pour sujet original)

Certains par ici ont rencontré ce problème ? A contrario, d'autres jouent ils sans problème sur leur mbp avec la 9600 ?


----------



## §mat§ (3 Décembre 2008)

De mon côté, je ne joue pas mais j'ai déjà utilisé la 9600 à plusieurs reprises (notamment pour la tester) sans soucis. De la vidéo, montage, lecture, 3D etc... qui n'a pas posé de soucis. Je confirmerai ça lorsque je m'attaquerai à des rendus 3D bien lourds.


----------



## ordimans (3 Décembre 2008)

Comme quoi c'est pas toujours avantageux de le changer pour une petit défaut.

Moi quand j'ai déballé, il faisait déjà froid à l'époque ca m'a permis de voir des petites traces de doigts sur l'écran et sur le dessus.

Mais c'est normal suffit quel e gars qui le mette en boîte ait les mains pas très propres et boum un coup de froid et de gèle et on voit tout.
Mais je me suis pas inquiété plus que ça.


----------



## Phoenix111 (3 Décembre 2008)

C'était un remplacement?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Décembre 2008)

Bacoj a dit:


> On commence à voir ici ou là des sites qui relaient un problème au niveau de la 9600 lié à priori à un problème de surchauffe (voir ici pour sujet original)
> 
> Certains par ici ont rencontré ce problème ? A contrario, d'autres jouent ils sans problème sur leur mbp avec la 9600 ?



oui, call of duty 4 injouable avec la 9600M GT !


----------



## ordimans (3 Décembre 2008)

Non non le premier que j'ai reçu et qui marche nikel chrome.
Et je lui en fais voir de toutes les couleurs je peux vous le dire, nombreux camarades ne peuvent pas en ffaire autant avec leur machine.
Car Mac Os X qui tourne avec la suite office, safari, vlc, itunes (sans forcément lire mais j'oublie de les fermer complètement)
XP virtualisé deux fois, un avec wow qui tourne avec VM Ware.

je switche entre les écrans bah je peux vous dire ca chauffe.


----------



## Phoenix111 (3 Décembre 2008)

Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec ma carte graphique. J'en aurais pourtant fait beaucoup:
crysis, call of duty 4, tomb raider underworld, pes 2009, trackmania, bref j'en passe, et toujours pas de problème.
Enfin bon je le rends vendredi, je testerai sur l'autre que je dois rendre aussi (oui j'en ai 2 chez moi depuis lundi).
Le troisième n'est pas encore arrivé, mais je vous tendrai au courant


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Décembre 2008)

Hello 

Bon voici mon bilan après 1 mois et demi d'utilisation de mon macbook unibody : rien de particulier, tout fonctionne correctement seule petit détail : lorsque je referme mon écran j'entends (faiblement) un léger "tic"... lorsque je le ferme tout doucement je n'entends rien.

Je précise que pour entendre ce "tic" il ne faut aucun bruit dans la pièce et tendre l'oreille pour pouvoir l'entendre... et encore il faut vraiment se concentrer pour l'identifier...

C'est vraiment pour chercher la petite bête :rateau:

Bonne journée,


----------



## francobeni (4 Décembre 2008)

tout d'abord dite vous bien que les nouveaux MBP qui seront équipé de SNOW LEOPARD avec ce logiciel  y ' aura plus de problème mécanique, donc pour cela j'attendrais janvier pour en acheter un.


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

Tout d'abord bienvenue francobeni 
En revanche, il y a plusieurs choses qui me dérangent dans ce que tu dis:


francobeni a dit:


> tout d'abord dite vous bien que les nouveaux MBP qui seront équipé de SNOW LEOPARD avec ce logiciel y ' aura plus de problème mécanique, donc pour cela j'attendrais janvier pour en acheter un.


- d'où sors-tu l'info que Snow Leopard sera disponible en janvier stp? as-tu des liens pour étayer cette thèse? Moi pour le moment, tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur le sujet, c'est qu'il ne faut absolument pas s'attendre à ce qu'il arrive en janvier ni même en février...
- le fait que l'OS change (software donc), ne modifie en rien la machine en elle-même (hardware). Un problème mécanique tel que le "clic" cité plus haut, ne se résoudra pas ainsi, et il faut bien garder en tête que tous les possesseurs de cette machine n'ont pas forcément ce problème.
Il n'y a rien de méchant là-dedans hein 
Juste si tu as des liens, le sujet m'intéresse aussi, quant aux problèmes des nouveaux MacBook Pro, il semblerait que beaucoup de personnes ici n'ait eu aucun(s) problème(s) avec leur nouvelle machine...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Décembre 2008)

Arkayve a dit:


> Un problème mécanique tel que le "clic" cité plus haut, ne se résoudra pas ainsi, et il faut bien garder en tête que tous les possesseurs de cette machine n'ont pas forcément ce problème.
> Il n'y a rien de méchant là-dedans hein



Attention : je tiens à préciser qu'un utilisateur "monsieur tout le monde" n'aurait sans doute jamais entendu ce "point" de détail. Pour l'entendre il faut être dans des conditions "très" particulières... aucun bruit ambiant, baisser l'écran à une certaine vitesse et pencher l'oreille... 

Autant en conclure rien donc d'anormal... aucuns constructeurs ne pourra fabriquer en série un appareil exempte du moindre micro-bruit... cela reste des choses totalement acceptables et cela fait partit de la vie de l'appareil.

Voilà ma petite précision je ne voudrais pas effrayer les utilisateurs potentiels... 

Bien à vous


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Autant en conclure rien donc d'anormal... aucuns constructeurs ne pourra fabriquer en série un appareil exempte du moindre micro-bruit... cela reste des choses totalement acceptables et cela fait partit de la vie de l'appareil.


Tout à fait d'accord 
Et comme je le disais:


Arkayve a dit:


> il faut bien garder en tête que tous les possesseurs de cette machine n'ont pas forcément ce problème.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Décembre 2008)

Arkayve a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord
> Et comme je le disais:



Entièrement d'accord Arkayve, après c'est à chacun de faire la différence entre un problème inacceptable et donc gros problème hardware genre écran qui ne fonctionne pas, abîmé, clavier ou trackpad HS... et les choses normales et acceptables...

Dans les milliers (millions ?) de pièces fabriquées il y a un % de grands, petits, micros-défauts.


----------



## §mat§ (4 Décembre 2008)

De mon côté j'ai remarqué une toute petite bulle d'air coincée dans la bordure noire + grésillement à peine perceptible au niveau de l'enceinte gauche (m'enfin, apparemment c'est normal).

A part ça, de très bonne performances proc', GPU, RAM et autonomie; le pied.
J'ai quand même réussi à bourrer la RAM avec le soft "Phun" ( http://www.phunland.com/wiki/Home ) mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ce soit le programme qui soit limité.


----------



## ptsm (4 Décembre 2008)

Au cas où, la bulle d'air dont tu parles, ce serait pas l'iSight ou bien le capteur de luinosité qui est juste à côté? ^^


----------



## §mat§ (4 Décembre 2008)

C'est ce que je pensais les premières semaines.
Puis j'ai regardé de plus près: la bulle est décentrée, sa forme n'est pas circulaire; c'est bel et bien une bulle d'air.  Wé.


----------



## JCmac86 (4 Décembre 2008)

J'avais posé une question sur la lenteur à l'ouverture du contenu des fenêtres sur un Mac Book Pro Unibody (2,8 Ghz)... mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu passer de réponse satisf. Ç'aurait-y  à voir avec la Carte graphique? J'ai tout essayé: répar. les autorisations, Onyx, balancé Norton qui ne faisait que déconner, rien n'y fait. Le problème est précis: les fenêtres s'ouvrent au doigt et à l'oeil, mais pour le contenu, il faut aller se prendre un café! (en moyenne 4-5 secondes, d'accord, un café serré!). Après une première ouverture , tout rentre dans l'ordre. Je n'ai jamais eu ça sur un mac. Ça ne m'a pas fait ça tout de suite, seulement après une semaine . Ya qqun là bas qui peut m'aider???
Merci
:rose:


----------



## jack007 (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème avec le unibody, c'est que quand je joue à civilisation 4, le son se coupe au bout de 1h voire 1h30 et puis il faudra redémarrer pour avoir le son. Quelqu'un d'autre à ce même problème. (Je joue avec image cd)

Et un autre problème aussi, c'est que utorrent empêche chaque fois le redémarrage. Comment faire pour résoudre problème.


----------



## Almamida (6 Décembre 2008)

jacklucont a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas... pk intégrer une telle fonction sur l'air et pas sur le MBP? Le trackpad du macbook pro est sensé être le plus "avancé" non?
> 
> L'écartement fonctionne en se positionnant tout simplement sur une fenêtre du finder en mode coverflow : on écarte  et la zone coverflow s'agrandit, on resserre, elle se réduit. De même pour les icônes sur le bureau.


J'ai trouvé par hasard ta fonction sur le MBP Unibody 

En fait elle est désactivée par défaut. Il suffit d'aller dans les préférences du finder et d'activer "Zoom avec le trackpad"


----------



## LeProf (15 Décembre 2008)

jacklucont a dit:


> Pb qui devient de plus en plus génant :
> 
> "Le réseau sans fil semble avoir été compromis et sera désactivé pendant environ une minute."
> 
> Quelqu'un a ce pb? solution : une clean install de Leopard? une mise à jour à  venir?  propre à la machine : appeler Apple?



j'arrive un peu tard, mais j'ai le même soucis et depuis le début de la réception de mon MB alu. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. si quelqu'un en a une, je suis preneur.


----------



## ptsm (15 Décembre 2008)

Avec la 10.5.6 qui est sorti ce soir?


----------



## LeProf (15 Décembre 2008)

non, depuis environ 2 semaines.
Je viens d'installer la 10.5.6, je vais voir si cela se reproduit.


----------



## titotou (16 Décembre 2008)

Salut à tous, j'suis nouveau sur ce forum!

Je voulais juste savoir si c'était normal, j'ai rencontré quelques problèmes depuis que je possède mon macbook pro 2,4GHz, 4go ram Apple.

Enfaite il arrive parfois, lors du démarrage, l'ordi plante tout seul, j'arrive sur l'écran bleu avant que le burreau ne s'affiche et là ca s'arrete... J'suis obligé de redémarrer le mac de force en appuyant sur le bouton Power. Ca m'est deja arrivé aussi qu'en ne faisant rien de spécial, tout se fige et je ne peux plus rien faire... Obligé de redémarrer de force aussi...

Sinon parfois dans les applications, le bouton "réduire la fenetre" disparait, ca me le fait surtout sur Safari et parfois sur Transmission (oui je sais c'est pas bien les torrents lol...), comment faire pour que le bouton réapparaisse ?

Enfin, la derniere fois je regardais How i met ur mother dans le train, et le mac n'arretait pas de planter... tout qui se fige encore... je me suis dit que c'était peut etre à cause des secousses due au train mais bon je sais pas vraiment!

Sinon dans l'ensemble j'suis assez content du macbook pro , ca reste une super bete quand meme ce joujou ^^


----------



## ptsm (16 Décembre 2008)

titotou a dit:


> Je voulais juste savoir si c'était normal


Euh ben non les plantages, c'est pas normal :/
Tu pourrais essayer de réinstaller Mac OS, et si ça plante toujours c'est un problème hardware et tu fais jouer la garantie.




titotou a dit:


> Sinon parfois dans les applications, le bouton "réduire la fenetre" disparait, ca me le fait surtout sur Safari et parfois sur Transmission (oui je sais c'est pas bien les torrents lol...), comment faire pour que le bouton réapparaisse ?



Ca me le fait une fois par mois environ, sous je ne sais quelles conditions...
Pour que le bouton revienne il suffit de lancer une vidéo en plein écran dans Quicktime (bizarre, je sais, mais ça marche ^^)



titotou a dit:


> Enfin, la derniere fois je regardais How i met ur mother dans le train, et le mac n'arretait pas de planter... tout qui se fige encore... je me suis dit que c'était peut etre à cause des secousses due au train mais bon je sais pas vraiment!



Sans doute. Comme évoqué ici, le processus de sauvegarde du disque dur est plus sensible que sur les anciennes machines, et peut provoquer des freezes dans la lecture de vidéo. Je crois que certain ont modifié la taille du cache de lecture de VLC pour régler ces freezes.


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Décembre 2008)

LeProf a dit:


> j'arrive un peu tard, mais j'ai le même soucis et depuis le début de la réception de mon MB alu. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. si quelqu'un en a une, je suis preneur.



Même probleme sur un MBP Unibody depuis une heure que je suis sur mon routeur Linksys sur la bande des 5 Ghz


----------



## Pierre-Nico (16 Décembre 2008)

ptsm a dit:


> Sans doute. Comme évoqué ici, le processus de sauvegarde du disque dur est plus sensible que sur les anciennes machines, et peut provoquer des freezes dans la lecture de vidéo. Je crois que certain ont modifié la taille du cache de lecture de VLC pour régler ces freezes.



en effet, changé le cache fichier de 300 à 900 et plus de soucis !


----------



## titotou (17 Décembre 2008)

ptsm a dit:


> Euh ben non les plantages, c'est pas normal :/
> Tu pourrais essayer de réinstaller Mac OS, et si ça plante toujours c'est un problème hardware et tu fais jouer la garantie.



tiens, je me demandais si c'était pas à cause des 4go de ram... Parce qu'il y avait des rumeurs comme quoi elles pouvaient poser problème sur les macbook pro! bon, je vais attendre un peu et peut etre que je réinstallerai mac os! c'est relou quand meme 



Pierre-Nico a dit:


> en effet, changé le cache fichier de 300 à 900 et plus de soucis !



comment est-ce qu'on change le cache fichier ? (j'y connais rien du tout, désolé ^^; )


----------



## ptsm (17 Décembre 2008)

titotou a dit:


> tiens, je me demandais si c'était pas à cause des 4go de ram... Parce qu'il y avait des rumeurs comme quoi elles pouvaient poser problème sur les macbook pro!



Ah, c'est vrai. Du coup, premier DVD d'install, tu lances le hardware test en démarrant avec la touche D enfoncée, il me semble.


----------



## Abadone (18 Décembre 2008)

il a disparue le post sur inquierer par aport au 9600?


----------



## Cybry (18 Décembre 2008)

Le post a été fusionné avec un autre, déplacé par les modérateurs dans la partie "Réagissez", avec changement de titre, et classification comme [Rumeur].

Voir maintenant :
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/
Thread *Rumeurs: * Nvidia: nouveaux soucis sur les MacBook Pro? 

Si on doit prendre avec des pincettes les articles de The Inquirer (à chacun de juger), le BSOD sur MBP est par contre un phénomène avéré, le thread le suivait, et donnait une bonne visibilité sur ce problème à d'éventuels futurs acheteurs qui consultaient la partie MBP du forum.
Peut-être faut-il rouvrir un fil dédié au BSOD... car pour le moment ce problème n'a quasiment plus de visibilité dans la partie MBP du site, ou bien, à défaut, au moins le suivre dans le présent fil de discussion.


----------



## fairway (18 Décembre 2008)

Cybry a dit:


> Le post a été fusionné avec un autre, déplacé par les modérateurs dans la partie "Réagissez", avec changement de titre, et classification comme [Rumeur].
> 
> Voir maintenant :
> http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/
> ...


MacGen subirait il des pressions d'Apple ?


----------



## skip le cariboo (19 Décembre 2008)

bon et bien moi j'ai reçu le mien hier (2.4 / 250Go), pas eu le temps de tester beaucoup de choses, mais après les petits défauts constatés, je l'ai bien inspecté sous tous les angles. Résultat : problème de ventilo près de l'écran qui est bruyant 
apparemment je ne suis pas le premier : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-unibody-qui-gresille-244374.html
  J'espère pouvoir me le faire arranger rapidos...
Sinon je dois avouer que le clic du trackpad  fait un peu cheap, et je me suis pris 2 fois l'écran sur le nez ^^ (charnière trop lâche)

A part ça RAS, ça va vite comme la lumière et connexion wifi impressionnante par rapport à mon PB 15" !


----------



## PrestigeP (19 Décembre 2008)

jacklucont a dit:


> Pb qui devient de plus en plus génant :
> 
> "Le réseau sans fil semble avoir été compromis et sera désactivé pendant environ une minute."
> 
> Quelqu'un a ce pb? solution : une clean install de Leopard? une mise à jour à  venir?  propre à la machine : appeler Apple?



J'ai effectivement le même problème que toi! La fréquence d'apparition du message est de plus en plus grande et c'est vraiment génant...!!
Si qqn à la solution?


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Décembre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> J'ai effectivement le même problème que toi! La fréquence d'apparition du message est de plus en plus grande et c'est vraiment génant...!!
> Si qqn à la solution?



J'ai résolu un autre problème réseau, sur un autre routeur linksys que celui qui m'affichait ce message, en modifiant ces paramètres :

Beacon Interval : 20 (au lieu de 100)

Fragmentation Treshold : 2 306 (au lieu de 2 346)

RTS Treshold : 2307 (au lieu de 2 347)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu tester sur mon autre routeur pour voir si ça a un impact sur ce fameux message, je tenterais dès que possible.


----------



## §mat§ (19 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
j'ai depuis quelques jours un souci avec l'Airport; ma connexion saute même si le statut reste le même (réception wi-fi optimale). Je suis donc contraint de le désactiver/réactiver pour bénéficier d'internet.
Il se trouve que ce problème coincide avec l'installation de Vuze/Azureus; pensez-vous que ce programme soit responsable de l'instabilité de ma connexion?

Merci d'avance à qui voudra bien donner son avis.


----------



## Azurreal (19 Décembre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> J'ai effectivement le même problème que toi! La fréquence d'apparition du message est de plus en plus grande et c'est vraiment génant...!!
> Si qqn à la solution?


Bonjour à tous,
Effectivement depuis environ 4 jours, le message "Le réseau sans fil semble avoir été compromis et sera désactivé pendant environ une minute." apparait de plus en plus souvent.
Étant donné que le problème est récurent, je fais ce que je suis habitué à faire, je reboot ma livebox, je désactive Airport et le réactive par la suite mais rien à y faire.
C'est assez embêtant, alors si quelqu'un à une solution.
Je l'en remercie d'avance.
Tcho.


----------



## PrestigeP (19 Décembre 2008)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Effectivement depuis environ 4 jours, le message "Le réseau sans fil semble avoir été compromis et sera désactivé pendant environ une minute." apparait de plus en plus souvent.
> Étant donné que le problème est récurent, je fais ce que je suis habitué à faire, je reboot ma livebox, je désactive Airport et le réactive par la suite mais rien à y faire.
> C'est assez embêtant, alors si quelqu'un à une solution.
> ...



Je pense que ça provient spécifiquement du nouveau macbook, parce que je travaille aussi avec l'ancien en même temps et je n'ai jamais eu ce problème!
J'ai même fais échangé mon premier macbook alu pensant qu'il avait un défaut, mais avec le nouveau c'est le même problème.


----------



## adrien2010 (19 Décembre 2008)

moi j'ai déballé mon MacBook Pro 2,5ghz 4go 250go 7200trs/min
alors quelques petites questions ?
ma barre d'espace me parait bouger beaucoup et ma touche verrouillage de majuscule ne fonctionne que lorsque que j'appuie délicatement ( sinon 1/2)
sinon c'est une merveille je n'ai constaté aucun défauts .


----------



## Azurreal (19 Décembre 2008)

Alors il ne reste plus qu'a espérer une MAJ rapide permettant de résoudre ce problème.
Merci Bien  !


----------



## LeProf (19 Décembre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> Je pense que ça provient spécifiquement du nouveau macbook, parce que je travaille aussi avec l'ancien en même temps et je n'ai jamais eu ce problème!
> J'ai même fais échangé mon premier macbook alu pensant qu'il avait un défaut, mais avec le nouveau c'est le même problème.



Toujours le même problême, malgré le passage en 10.5.6.
Par contre, en étant sous XP via partition Bootcamp, je n'ai pas encore rencontré ce problème de Wifi. Je poursuis mes investigations...

Mais donc je pencherai pour un problème plutôt soft que hard, donc suffit qu'Apple trouve le bug et fasse un correctif.


----------



## §mat§ (19 Décembre 2008)

LeProf a dit:


> Toujours le même problême, malgré le passage en 10.5.6.
> Par contre, en étant sous XP via partition Bootcamp, je n'ai pas encore rencontré ce problème de Wifi. Je poursuis mes investigations...
> 
> Mais donc je pencherai pour un problème plutôt soft que hard, donc suffit qu'Apple trouve le bug et fasse un correctif.



Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais connu ce problème avant mercredi, jour qui correspond à l'install de la màj (entre autres, d'autres facteurs auraient pu jouer).


----------



## ptsm (20 Décembre 2008)

adrien2010 a dit:


> ma barre d'espace me parait bouger beaucoup et ma touche verrouillage de majuscule ne fonctionne que lorsque que j'appuie délicatement ( sinon 1/2)



Ma barre espace aussi fait pas mal de bruit. Je me demande si y'aurait pas moyen de coincer un ptit truc dessous pour éviter ça...
Quant à la touche Capslock, c'est fait exprès, c'est pour éviter qu'on l'active sans le vouloir. Du coup faut juste appuyer un tout petit plus longtemps ou lentement que sur les autres.


----------



## Jarod03 (22 Décembre 2008)

c'est bruyant quand même un mbp à plein régime. Déja que quand je fais rien le ventilo de la 9400 fait son grésillement, qui disparait quand je passe sur la 9600.

Par contre quand j'ai fais la maj pour la 10.5.6, au moment du redemarrage, écran blanc avec le pomme et la barre grise de progression en dessus, ma 9400 c'est mise à faire un bruit de malade, si c'était pas un portable j'aurai cru que quelqu'un avait mit un crayon dans le ventilo de ma tour... Le genre de bruit qui fait peur, puis c'est parti dès la barre de progression disparu...

Je crois que je vais lui balancer un bon coup de call of duty 4 en 1440x960 à ma 9400 histoire de voir si ça lui reprend de faire ce genre de bruit.


----------



## skip le cariboo (22 Décembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> j'ai depuis quelques jours un souci avec l'Airport; ma connexion saute même si le statut reste le même (réception wi-fi optimale). Je suis donc contraint de le désactiver/réactiver pour bénéficier d'internet.
> Il se trouve que ce problème coincide avec l'installation de Vuze/Azureus; pensez-vous que ce programme soit responsable de l'instabilité de ma connexion?
> 
> Merci d'avance à qui voudra bien donner son avis.



idem, même probleme avec bittorent avec mon routeur wrt54g... Mais il me semble que j'avais déjà eu un soucis comme ça auparavant.. Je pensais que c'etait le routeur qui petait un plomb, mais si tu dis avoir le même soucis...

Je me demandai aussi si c'est normal d'entendre un très net cliquetis du disque dur lorsque le SMS s'active ? sur mo ancien je pense pas avoir jamais entendu quelque chose lorsque le SMS se déclenche...


----------



## Cristallo (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement la même chose que toi.  Au niveau de l'usinage de grilles d'enceintes et selon l'angle de vision et/ou lumière, il apparait comme un halo ovale sombre sur la partie inférieure de chaque côté et comme si il y avait de la micro-poussière dans les trous. Après nettoyage, l'effet est le même. Je ne comprends pas, as-tu trouvé une solution ?
A bientôt


----------



## Phoenix111 (22 Décembre 2008)

Les halos que tu observes ne sont pas dans les trous, mais entre les trous à la surface, regarde bien.
Je pense que c'est le revêtement qui a été "rayé" ou abîmé lors du perçage des trous au laser.


----------



## Ray_Mee (23 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il un adaptateur Micro DVI- VGA pour les nouveaux MBPU qui marche ? Celui que j'ai reçu à la commande de ma machine est hors cotes (impossible de visser et la prise est momolle), en retournant à mon AC pour râler, tous étaient pareils.

Merci


----------



## ZB_69 (27 Décembre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour le problème des hauts parleurs : je l'ai remarqué aussi mais quand je les met au max
> 
> ...



bonsoir,

j'ai le même soucis que toi pour le superdrive, à la différence que de temps à autres, le lecteur arrive à éjecter correctement le CD jusqu'au bout. la plupart du temps, il arrive seulement à pousser le média que de deux ou trois centimètres à peine.

ça plus le revêtement du trackpad qui n'est pas uniforme à un endroit et le fait que ça lui arrive de ne pas répondre aux clics, forcé de redémarrer la machine à la sauvage, y a pas à dire, c'est que du bonheur ! 

j'ai toujours mon vieux pro 2,2 GHz qui me fait de l'oeil, et qui marche bien lui.


----------



## noz (28 Décembre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> Je pense que ça provient spécifiquement du nouveau macbook, parce que je travaille aussi avec l'ancien en même temps et je n'ai jamais eu ce problème!
> J'ai même fais échangé mon premier macbook alu pensant qu'il avait un défaut, mais avec le nouveau c'est le même problème.



Ce problème n'est pas lié au nouveau macbook et il existe depuis un petit moment. Je le rencontre personnellement depuis plusieurs mois sur mon mbp, deux ans d'âge. C'est complètement aléatoire, ça peut durer quelques minutes comme quelques heures, mon ordi est déconnecté du réseau pendant une minute et hop, ça repart. Ca ne touche pas les autres macs sur le même réseau que le mien (ma femme a un macbook blanc et n'a jamais rencontré ce problème alors que nous sommes sur la même livebox). J'ai procédé à une clean install, le problème est réapparu. Il ne semble pas exister de solution, et les màj n'y font rien...


----------



## Oyinko (29 Décembre 2008)

Pour ma part, 

après deux premiers macbook pro rapportés illico à l'Apple Store de Genève (défaut d'écrans sur les deux), voici ce que je constate sur mon macbook pro : 

- problème de wifi (le réseau sans fil semble avoir été compromis, il va être désactivé...) 
- halo grisâtre autour des haut parleurs selon l'angle de vision
- légère vibrations liés au disque dur (5400 rpm) 
- consommation excessive de batterie en veille (10% en une nuit !!) 
- quelques problèmes de recharges lorsque le cordon est branché

bravo apple


----------



## noz (29 Décembre 2008)

Pour le wifi, comme indiqué plus haut, ça n'est pas spécifique à ta machine, je n'ai pas pu pister l'origine du bug, mais ça fait un bail qu'il existe, et il est complètement aléatoire, il disparaît quelques mois/semaines pour revenir comme ça, tout seul... Quand à la batterie, ça ne me choque pas plus que ça... Il est loin le temps où les portables apple ne consommaient quasiment rien en veille, même laissés ainsi plusieurs jours... Mon portable a à peine deux ans et sa batterie est morte (quand je dis morte ça veut dire qu'elle tient juste le temps de la rebrancher si par malheur je fais sauter le branchement)^^


----------



## Oyinko (30 Décembre 2008)

pour lw wifi, ça vient forcément de ma machine, je n'ai jamais eu ce bug avec aucune autre de mes machines. 

pour la consommation de batterie en veille, j'était à moins de 4-5% pour une nuit entière avec mon précédent macbook pro...


----------



## V3n0m60 (3 Janvier 2009)

Pour ma part et avec un MBP late 08, j'ai également rencontré le problème du Wifi compromis etc... mais uniquement chez mes beaux parents qui possèdent une Livebox Inventel, alors que chez moi ou chez mes parents aucun problème de Wifi avec des NeufBox. Y aurait il un rapprochement à faire? je n'en sais rien mais c'est tout de même étrange!


----------



## Oyinko (4 Janvier 2009)

V3n0m60 a dit:


> Pour ma part et avec un MBP late 08, j'ai également rencontré le problème du Wifi compromis etc... mais uniquement chez mes beaux parents qui possèdent une Livebox Inventel, alors que chez moi ou chez mes parents aucun problème de Wifi avec des NeufBox. Y aurait il un rapprochement à faire? je n'en sais rien mais c'est tout de même étrange!



cela provient en effet de la clé de cryptage si tu es en wpa, il faut passer en wep et tu ne devrais plus avoir de problèmes


----------



## stilobix (4 Janvier 2009)

avez vous toujours le soucis du bug de l'écran noir lorsque l'on fait du jeu video (sous windows xp par exemple)?

Moi depuis 2 ou 3 jours il me le fais trés souvant. Genre je me fais une aprem jeu, pendant la premiere heure il va me le faire 3 à 4 fois et ensuite plus rien.... le lendemain même chose... je ne comprend pas.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution?


----------



## TheraBylerm (5 Janvier 2009)

Hello !

Bonne année, bonne santé, tout ça...

Voilà, heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Pro Unibody (et pour le moment, satisfait), je viens de remarquer un bruit curieux qui semble venir des ventilos; un léger toctoctoc un peu sourd, qui ne se fait pas entendre tout le temps, et qui dépend beaucoup de la position de l'ordinateur (même si à plat, on l'entend aussi)...
Ce bruit vient d'apparaître et il n'était pas présent lorsque j'ai acheté mon macbook...

Quelqu'un a le même problème / bruit ? Ca vous parait normal ?...

Merci !


----------



## Zemou (7 Janvier 2009)

@ TheraBylerm
Ca m'est arrivé aussi une seule fois il y a 2 semaines. J'ai eu un peu peur sur le coup mais plus rien depuis. Wait and See...

Par contre moi maintenant un clic se fait entendre lorsque je ferme l'écran de mon Mac. Normal ?


----------



## marc-aurel (7 Janvier 2009)

bonsoir, 
même problème de wifi avec mon macbook alu et livebox inventel.

les macs ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient :-(


----------



## PrestigeP (7 Janvier 2009)

Oyinko a dit:


> cela provient en effet de la clé de cryptage si tu es en wpa, il faut passer en wep et tu ne devrais plus avoir de problèmes



Ca se fait à partir de l'interface de la livebox? Mais n'y a t il pas un risque de perdre niveau sécurité? Enfin je préfère prendre le risque plutôt que de continuer à avoir mon wifi qui saute 5 à 6 fois par jour!!


----------



## LeProf (8 Janvier 2009)

Oyinko a dit:


> cela provient en effet de la clé de cryptage si tu es en wpa, il faut passer en wep et tu ne devrais plus avoir de problèmes



Je suis passé en WEP au lieu du WPA et pour l'instant plus de problème de Wifi. J'attends de tester plus longuement pour être sur du coup, mais je te remercie d'avance pour ton aide, ça a l'air d"être ça !!! 

PS: je suis moi aussi avec Livebox Inventel, première du nom.


----------



## Zemou (8 Janvier 2009)

Pour info, le coup du problème wifi avec la Livebox, c'est un problème reconnu des livebox Inventel. Faut passer la clé en WPA pour le résoudre.


----------



## LeProf (9 Janvier 2009)

Zemou a dit:


> Pour info, le coup du problème wifi avec la Livebox, c'est un problème reconnu des livebox Inventel. Faut passer la clé en WPA pour le résoudre.



Tu n'as pas du bien lire ce qui était dit, car justement le passage se fait de WPA en WEP (en tous les cas comme l'a dit Oyinko, et comme j'ai fait suite à son conseil).

ensuite, même si cela semble connu, je n'en ai pour ma part jamais entendu parlé et je n'ai jamais eut de problème avec mon Macbook Rev A 2006, mon ancien mac mini.
Ce n'est qu'avec le nouveau macbook alu que j'ai eut ce soucis ... mais depuis que je suis en Wep, cela semble réglé.

PS: just my 2 cents.


----------



## PrestigeP (9 Janvier 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Tu n'as pas du bien lire ce qui était dit, car justement le passage se fait de WPA en WEP (en tous les cas comme l'a dit Oyinko, et comme j'ai fait suite à son conseil).
> 
> ensuite, même si cela semble connu, je n'en ai pour ma part jamais entendu parlé et je n'ai jamais eut de problème avec mon Macbook Rev A 2006, mon ancien mac mini.
> Ce n'est qu'avec le nouveau macbook alu que j'ai eut ce soucis ... mais depuis que je suis en Wep, cela semble réglé.
> ...



Ca ne me dit toujours pas s'il suffit de cocher WEP uniquement à partir de l'interface de la livebox pour passer d'un cryptage WPA à WEP! Si qqn peut me répondre!


----------



## LeProf (11 Janvier 2009)

PrestigeP a dit:


> Ca ne me dit toujours pas s'il suffit de cocher WEP uniquement à partir de l'interface de la livebox pour passer d'un cryptage WPA à WEP! Si qqn peut me répondre!



Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait ... plus de problème depuis une semaine sous OSX, par contre du coup j'ai eut des problème avec XP (Bootcamp) et j'ai galéré 2h avant de trouver la bonne config, car je perdais la connexion !!!


----------



## darghorn (13 Janvier 2009)

Et hop ça y'est j'ai eu mon premier soucis avec Apple ()

J'ai remarqué un bruit suspect en provenance du ventilo gauche de mon Macbook Pro 15", je l'ai donc emmené dans un centre Apple. Résultat des courses, une semaine d'indispo de ma machine pour réparation, et tout ça seulement 3 mois après mon achat (c'est un unibody commandé le 15 octobre)

La poisse ... :rateau:


----------



## Abadone (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour 
Je viens de recevoir mon MBP unybody aujourd hui  est je me rend compte que le trackpad est.... vraiment limite jais l'impression qu'il et faut mon curseur vrille beaucoup sa click alors que je ne veut pas c'est normal ou j'ai fumer?

mon trackpad est à jour 1.0

merci


----------



## Phoenix111 (19 Janvier 2009)

Je sais pas si t'as fumé, mais le mien ne le fait pas


----------



## Abadone (20 Janvier 2009)

tu à pas eu de trouble du passage du mac multibody au unibody? sans vouloir faire des jeux de mots...

ou il demande un temps d'adaptation? faut dire aussi que jais désactiver les second clic sur la partie droite...

.


----------



## §mat§ (20 Janvier 2009)

Concernant les problèmes de wi-fi: ils ont disparu depuis que j'ai changé ma clé WPA. Du coup plus de soucis depuis quelques jours.


----------



## Phoenix111 (20 Janvier 2009)

Abadone a dit:


> tu à pas eu de trouble du passage du mac multibody au unibody? sans vouloir faire des jeux de mots...
> 
> ou il demande un temps d'adaptation? faut dire aussi que jais désactiver les second clic sur la partie droite...
> 
> .


C'est à dire que j'ai switché avec ce mac. Mais je n'ai eu aucun problème d'adaptation.
Le trackpad est intuitif et répond à la merveille.



§mat§ a dit:


> Concernant les problèmes de wi-fi: ils ont disparu depuis que j'ai changé ma clé WPA. Du coup plus de soucis depuis quelques jours.


Est-ce que lors de tes problèmes ton mac te disais "le réseau est corrompu" ou quelque chose du genre, car le mien
me l'a déjà fait (mais c'est assez rare).


----------



## §mat§ (20 Janvier 2009)

Nop.
Le signal restait excellent, j'étais connecté mais le chargement de pages etc ne s'effectuait pas; le trafic était comme interrompu.


----------



## Cybry (27 Janvier 2009)

Apple vient de sortir un patch pour la gestion des cartes graphiques nvidia http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/01/26/apple_releases_nvidia_graphics_update_2009.html.
A priori, ca parle de display port et de décodage HD, mais est-ce que quelqu'un qui a le problème du BSOD (pierre nico ?) pourrait dire si par bonheur ca résolvait le problème ?

Ca fait trois mois que j'attends que le problème (http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1767221&messageID=8522302#8522302) soit résolu par Apple pour commander...


----------



## Abadone (28 Janvier 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Apple vient de sortir un patch pour la gestion des cartes graphiques nvidia http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/01/26/apple_releases_nvidia_graphics_update_2009.html.
> A priori, ca parle de display port et de décodage HD, mais est-ce que quelqu'un qui a le problème du BSOD (pierre nico ?) pourrait dire si par bonheur ca résolvait le problème ?
> 
> Ca fait trois mois que j'attends que le problème (http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1767221&messageID=8522302#8522302) soit résolu par Apple pour commander...



j'etais comme toi ....
sa fait 2 semaine maintenant que j'en possede un, jais fini call of duty et jais jamais eu de bsod...
fait le pas mec


----------



## Phoenix111 (31 Janvier 2009)

Bon, je crois que je suis maudit.

Après avoir changé 2 fois de MBP (2 remplacements), après mon problème de batterie
que je n'ai pas encore résolu, et mon "problème" d'écran semblable à celui-là, me voici avec autre chose encore.
Ce matin, j'ai remarqué un bruit venant du centre du clavier. Je ne l'avais jamais remarqué auparavant.
Il vient plus précisément du ventilateur droit. Le bruit (que vous pouvez entendre ici)
est audible à 10 cm du clavier, pour l'instant :mouais:.
Ca fait seulement 7 semaines que je l'ai et j'ai encore plus de problème qu'avec mon ancien Acer à 800.
Je suis étudiant et j'ai payé 2050 pour un ordi. C'est CONSEQUENT.
Si j'ai mis ce prix c'est pour avoir quelque chose de fiable et de solide dans la durée,
pas pour avoir un trou en forme de &#63743; derrière l'écran.
Qu'est-ce que je dois faire, appeler Ben Laden et lui donner l'adresse de Steve Jobs ??!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (31 Janvier 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Bon, je crois que je suis maudit.
> 
> Après avoir changé 2 fois de MBP (2 remplacements), après mon problème de batterie
> que je n'ai pas encore résolu, et mon "problème" d'écran semblable à celui-là, me voici avec autre chose encore.
> ...


Appel AppleCare, met en avant que c'est la 3ème fois qu'on te le change et que tu as encore un défaut, hurle que c'est mieux chez Acer, menace d'aller te plaindre aux sites de consommateurs...
Avant de cliquer sur ton lien, je pensais que tu étais encore un de ses maniaques qui s'inventent des problèmes tout seul. Par contre là ce bruit n'est pas normal, mais je ne sais pas si Apple va le reconnaitre. Hurle alors. 
Ce bruit, même à 10cm de ton oreille, n'est pas acceptable. C'est clairement identifiable comme le bruit d'un tractopelle.


----------



## Phoenix111 (31 Janvier 2009)

Tu penses que je peux espérer quoi au mieux?


----------



## rizoto (31 Janvier 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Tu penses que je peux espérer quoi au mieux?



un nouveau MBP...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (31 Janvier 2009)

Remplacement du ventilateur minimum, c'est très improbable qu'ils te changent ton appareil, mais sait on jamais. 
Enfin si ils changent ton ventilateur, tu n'auras plus de problèmes. (ça me semble clair que le problème vient de lui)
En tout cas plains toi, parce que ce bruit est véritablement inacceptable. Ce n'est pas tant la puissance de la nuisance qui m'inquiète (a 50cm de l'ordi, je ne sais pas si c'est perceptible) mais d'avantage le type de son que j'entends. Tractopelle.


----------



## Phoenix111 (1 Février 2009)

Honnêtement j'hésite. A 50 cm ça n'est pas audible (sauf au delà de 3000rpm).
Et puis je ne veux pas me lancer dans 1 mois de galère a attendre mon MBP en réparation,
et le retrouver peut-être rayé au retour (ça m'est déjà arrivé).
Pour la batterie ça ne me pose pas de problème car il peux marcher sur secteur, mais 1 mois sans ordi...étudiant...
A moins qu'il y ait échange simple comme ça plus de problème.
Par contre tu m'as dit d'appeler AppleCare mais je ne l'ai pas pris (trop cher). J'appelle le service client?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Février 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Honnêtement j'hésite. A 50 cm ça n'est pas audible (sauf au delà de 3000rpm).
> Et puis je ne veux pas me lancer dans 1 mois de galère a attendre mon MBP en réparation,
> et le retrouver peut-être rayé au retour (ça m'est déjà arrivé).
> Pour la batterie ça ne me pose pas de problème car il peux marcher sur secteur, mais 1 mois sans ordi...étudiant...
> ...


Oui tu as une garantie constructeur d'un an après la date d'achat.
Ceci dit tu es un peu fou de ne pas prendre l'Applecare, surtout avec un portable.


----------



## kelFAI (2 Février 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Appel AppleCare, met en avant que c'est la 3ème fois qu'on te le change et que tu as encore un défaut, hurle que c'est mieux chez Acer, menace d'aller te plaindre aux sites de consommateurs...
> Avant de cliquer sur ton lien, je pensais que tu étais encore un de ses maniaques qui s'inventent des problèmes tout seul. Par contre là ce bruit n'est pas normal, mais je ne sais pas si Apple va le reconnaitre. Hurle alors.
> Ce bruit, même à 10cm de ton oreille, n'est pas acceptable. C'est clairement identifiable comme le bruit d'un tractopelle.



Voila ici l'un des conseils les plus idiots possible... Je pense que s'il on veut obtenir quelquechose de quelqu'un la meilleure façon est de rester courtois... Si en revanche tu veux passer une personne qui ne comprend rien aux relations humaines, HURLE, mais je doute très fortement que cela mette l'intorlocuteur en position favorable au regard de ta demande (quelquesoit la légitimité de ta requette)...


----------



## MathildeKhay (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 
mon seul problème avec ce macbook pro est la qualité de l'image de l'isight sur ichat .
Sur photobooth la qualité est nickelle par contre sur Ichat l'image est flou, alors que sur le macbook blanc la qualité est la même sur ichat et sur photobooth. 
Est ce que quelqu'un d'autre a ce problème ? 
Merci !


----------



## patm9933 (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour

Sur le nouveau mac book Pro 15 pouce Alu acheté il y a seulement 2 mois, je me retrouve avec un pixel mort sur la droite de l'écran. Ayant une extension de garantie à la Fnac, pensez vous que ce problème peut être pris en charge. Avec le nouveau Mac Book on ne peut pas masser l'écran comme c'est parfois recommandé sur les forum

Merci de votre expérience dans ce domaine


----------



## drs (22 Février 2009)

kelFAI a dit:


> Voila ici l'un des conseils les plus idiots possible... Je pense que s'il on veut obtenir quelquechose de quelqu'un la meilleure façon est de rester courtois... Si en revanche tu veux passer une personne qui ne comprend rien aux relations humaines, HURLE, mais je doute très fortement que cela mette l'intorlocuteur en position favorable au regard de ta demande (quelquesoit la légitimité de ta requette)...



Je confirme, hurler ne sert à rien sauf à braquer l'interlocuteur. J'ai eu des soucis avec mon macbook, que je vais résumer ainsi:
- sifflement audible et bandes sur l'écran: changement de l'écran
- bruit toujours présent: changement ventilateur. Retour du macbook tout rayé
- appel Apple Care: inadmissible qu'il revienne dans cet état et bruit toujours présent
- retour réparation: changement capot supérieur (pour les rayures) et inverter
- plus de problème

J'ai eu ensuite des problèmes de batterie. J'ai donc appelé Apple Care et j'ai demandé gentiement, eu égard aux problèmes rencontrés et au fait que je m'étais séparé de mon mac pendant bien 1 mois, un geste commercial. Résultat: batterie changée gratuitement.
Comme quoi, il ne faut pas hurler, mais savoir etre ferme dans ses propos, tout en restant courtois.

Alex


----------



## kelFAI (23 Février 2009)

patm9933 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Sur le nouveau mac book Pro 15 pouce Alu acheté il y a seulement 2 mois, je me retrouve avec un pixel mort sur la droite de l'écran. Ayant une extension de garantie à la Fnac, pensez vous que ce problème peut être pris en charge. Avec le nouveau Mac Book on ne peut pas masser l'écran comme c'est parfois recommandé sur les forum
> 
> Merci de votre expérience dans ce domaine



Je sais qu'Apple ne prend pas en charge 1 pixel mort sur un 15 pouces surtout dans un coin de l'écran. Cela fait partie des défauts acceptables. En revanche si ta garantie Fnac stipule que tu peux changer l'ordinateur ou le faire réparer en cas de pixel mort "go for it !!!)
En revanche, si tout le reste de ton mac marche bien et qu'il ne s'agit que d'un pixel mort, qui plus est à droite de l'écran, je ne tenterai pas le SAV fnac. Même s'ils te font un échange standart tu n'es pas certain que la machine aura pas un pixel mort au milieu de l'écran...


----------



## Frodon (23 Février 2009)

patm9933 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Sur le nouveau mac book Pro 15 pouce Alu acheté il y a seulement 2 mois, je me retrouve avec un pixel mort sur la droite de l'écran. Ayant une extension de garantie à la Fnac, pensez vous que ce problème peut être pris en charge. Avec le nouveau Mac Book on ne peut pas masser l'écran comme c'est parfois recommandé sur les forum
> 
> Merci de votre expérience dans ce domaine



Normalement la garantie FNAC prend en charge au moindre pixel mort. Donc vas à la FNAC, mais surtout pas chez un autre Apple Repair Center, car seul la FNAC prendra en compte ta garantie FNAC (évidemment).

Si c'est la garantie échange à neuf, tu auras un tout nouveau MacBook Pro. Vérifies bien (c'est autorisé) à l'enlèvement qu'il n'a pas de pixel mort, et ne l'accepte que dans ce cas.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (24 Février 2009)

après 4 mois d'utilisations, voilà mes petits problèmes, sans parler des Black Screen Of The Death provoqué par la 9600M, que je n'ai quasiment jamais, ne jouant jamais, mais ils sont bien présent...
- finition bof bof au niveau des haut-parleur, comme de la poussière, est-ce toujours présent sur les nouveaux MBP acheté récemment ?
- petit grincement de temps à autre, lors de la fermeture de l'écran (au niveau de la charnière), rien de bien ennuyeux, mais si il fait déjà un retour en SAV pour la carte graphique, autant tout régler d'un coup !
- charnière visible sur 3/4 millimètre à gauche...

bref, j'aimerai bien avoir vos retour sur les MBP vendu actuellement, le miens datant d'octobre 2008. merci par avance !


----------



## MacQuébec (24 Février 2009)

J'ai eu pendant quelques mois un MBP unibody 15" et honnêtement je n'ai connu aucun désagrément notable. J'étais très satisfait de la rigidité de sa coque, du silence presque total de la bête (j'ai un SSD dedans) et la qualité de l'écran. Depuis hier,  je travaille avec le nouveau MPB 17" et la la qualité de l'écran me laisse très perplexe. La luminosité et le contraste sont nettement moins bons que sur le 15". J'espère que c'est un mauvais réglage attribuable au très jeune âge de la gamme 17". Enfin, j'espère... mais j'ai demandé une expertise auprès du service technique de Apple. Je ne suis pas convaincu que mon écran n'est tout simplement pas brisé! Pour la finition, le 17" est du standard du 15"!


----------



## ptsm (24 Février 2009)

17" glossy ou anti-glare (dans ce cas ce serait normal)?

Perso, mes seuls reproches seraient:
- la barre espace qui claque, 
- le clavier noir qui montre pas mal les traces de gras, même si c'est pas ultra gênant 
- un léger jeu du capot batterie qui peut occasionner quelques "clocs" quand je pose mes mains
- une mise en veille très longue, à priori dûe aux 4Go de RAM à sauver...


----------



## MacQuébec (24 Février 2009)

ptsm a dit:


> 17" glossy ou anti-glare (dans ce cas ce serait normal)?
> 
> Perso, mes seuls reproches seraient:
> - la barre espace qui claque,
> ...



Le 17" est glossy. Et je dois dire que la délicatesse des tons lorsque je travaille à la pénombre est stupéfiante, c'est le plus beau fini que j'ai vu sur un LCD. Par contre, dès que je travaille à la lumière ambiante, le manque de luminosité tue toute la qualité de l'écran qui devient fade, livide, blafarde, exsangue, morne... Bref, pour l'instant, très décevant...


----------



## ptsm (24 Février 2009)

Luminosité à fond, bien sûr? 
Ecran calibré?


----------



## MacQuébec (24 Février 2009)

ptsm a dit:


> Luminosité à fond, bien sûr?
> Ecran calibré?



On ne peut être plus certain! Je commence à connaître la bête

Pour la calibration, j'ai essayé toutes les sauces depuis hier. J'ai passé beaucoup plus d'heures que j'aurai du à peaufiner les réglages, mais sans succès en ce qui concerne la luminosité qui demeure incroyablement faible pour cette qualité d'écran...


----------



## ptsm (24 Février 2009)

Ok, ben c'est dommage alors...
T'as eu l'occasion de voir un autre 17" unibody, pour voir si c'est la même chose pour tous?
J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir lu ça sur les sites macqueux par excellence.


----------



## MacQuébec (24 Février 2009)

Non, je n'ai pas vu d'autre 17" encore. C'est effectivement dommage, car ce MBP promettait. Je n'ai rien vu non plus sur les sites américains. C'est encore le silence quant au nouveau 17". Très peu d'informations pour l'instant, et pas encore de review.


----------



## xao85 (27 Février 2009)

Je pense aussi qu'il y a moins d'infos car moins de personne qui achète des 17...


----------



## iLee (4 Mars 2009)

Pfffiuuu! Déjà 320 messages! Ca en fait des posts à lire... 

Quelqu'un à déjà rencontré des problèmes de scintillements de l'écran en basse luminosité (du moins c'est a ce moment la que je m'en rend compte) ?


----------



## rizoto (4 Mars 2009)

iLee a dit:


> Pfffiuuu! Déjà 320 messages! Ca en fait des posts à lire...
> 
> Quelqu'un à déjà rencontré des problèmes de scintillements de l'écran en basse luminosité (du moins c'est a ce moment la que je m'en rend compte) ?



Oui mais juste avec la 9400 et sur batterie !


----------



## desertea (4 Mars 2009)

iLee a dit:


> Pfffiuuu! Déjà 320 messages! Ca en fait des posts à lire...
> 
> Quelqu'un à déjà rencontré des problèmes de scintillements de l'écran en basse luminosité (du moins c'est a ce moment la que je m'en rend compte) ?



J'utilise souvent mon MBPU avec un seul "carré" 
(niveau intensité lumineuse) et effectivement l'écran "scintille" un peu, le problème disparait passé le troisième "carré" environ. :hein:


----------



## iLee (4 Mars 2009)

Et ca j'imagine que c'est pas une mise à jour qui va regler le problème...


----------



## desertea (4 Mars 2009)

iLee a dit:


> Et ca j'imagine que c'est pas une mise à jour qui va regler le problème...



Je pense en effet qu'il faudra faire avec !!! :hein:

ps : en fait il faut considérer le niveau de luminosité mini à partir du 3ième "carré" !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Mars 2009)

j'utilise souvent mon MBP à un carré et aucun scintillement chez moi...


----------



## iLee (5 Mars 2009)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> j'utilise souvent mon MBP à un carré et aucun scintillement chez moi...



Tu utilises la 9400 ou la 9600 ? 
Je dois passer voir un Genius un de ces jours pour verifier une histoire de ventilateur sur un Macbook noir. J'en profiterais pour lui poser la question.


----------



## Phoenix111 (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Ca fait un petit moment maintenant que je n'ai pas posté ici, pour cause, je n'ai plus mon MBP.
Le 9 février, je l'ai déposé au SAV Alis pour un problème de batterie, de ventilateur,
et de bavures blanches sur les bords de l'écrans (et des auréoles en bas).
Au dépôt on me dit 7 jours de traitement. 7 jours après donc je vais les voir
et on me dit qu'il n'est pas prêt car l'écran n'est pas encore arrivé.

Le mercredi suivant, donc le 18, Alis m'appelle pour me dire que pour être honnête,
ils ont un problème pour retirer l'écran, les vis sont trop serrées.
Ils me préviennent qu'ils ont déjà appelé Apple, mais que je devrais les appeler moi-même
pour faire avancer les choses plus vite. J'appelle donc Apple, et on me passe l'équipe
qui a eu Alis. On me dit que sur 6 vis ils n'en ont retirées que 2.
J'ai ensuite dit que j'étais contraint dans le temps car je devais passer
un BTS blanc la semaine prochaine (du 24 au 26).
La personne m'a dit que les techniciens avaient été contactés,
mais qu'il y avait un délai de 48h pour la réponse. Il m'a assuré que vendredi,
quoi qu'il arrive, j'aurai une solution et on m'appellerai.

Jeudi je laisse passé, mais vendredi rien ne se passe. Je les ai alors rappellés.
J'ai eu une dame, et je lui ai raconté ma situaton. Elle a dit qu'elle ne pouvait rien pour moi,
car Alis ne leur avait pas encore donné les photos de l'écran,
mais qu'elle demanderait à son collègue de me rappeler lundi.

Lundi, donc, le 23, toujours aucun appel. Je rappelle et une personne me dit
qu'ils vont appeler Alis dans l'instant. Etudiant à coté du centre Alis, j'y suis donc allé le soir même.
Ils m'on alors dit qu'ils venaient de recevoir un appel d'Apple leur demandant des photos.
Je me suis donc mis à raler en disant que je me faisais berner depuis le début,
qu'Apple m'a dit que les photos avaient déjà été demandées la semaine dernière, bref je passe.
J'ai donc de suite rappelé Apple pour exprimer mon mécontentement, que j'avais mon BTS blanc
demain, et que je n'avais toujours pas mon mac. Ils m'ont dit qu'il y avait un délai de 48h
pour avoir la réponse des techiniciens une fois les photos reçues.

Mardi passe, et mercredi (donc le 25) toujours aucun appel. J'ai donc rararappelé Apple,
et rerereraler, mais la personne m'a dit qu'elle n'y pouvait rien, qu'elle était désolée,
car il fallait attendre la réponse des techniciens en interne.
Ayant marre de rararararappeller pour rien, j'ai laissé passé la semaine,
étant aussi occupé avec mon BTS blanc.

Et puis lundi dernier (donc le 2 mars), Alis m'a appelé (non, même pas Apple) pour me dire
qu'un remplacement avait été mis en place, ma machine n'étant par réparable.
Eux même étaient étonné qu'Apple ne m'avait pas appelé avant.

Le soir, j'ai appelé Apple pour leur demander des comptes. J'ai eu le service clientèle,
et j'ai raconté toutes mes mésaventures, des mensonges des iAgents au BTS blanc sans mac
(très pénible car je suis en audiovisuel option montage).
J'ai aussi dit que c'était la 4ème machine qu'ils m'envoyaient, que depuis le 29 octobre 2008,
date de ma commande (donc depuis 4 mois), je n'avais toujours pas encore eu
de MBP sans problèmes entre les mains.
En l'occurence j'ai demandé un geste commercial conséquent de leur part.
La dame m'a demandé ce que je désirais, puis j'ai dit que ce n'était pas vraiment à moi
de choisir, mais qu'un iPhone, pourquoi pas, pourrait réparer toutes les misères que j'ai subi.
La dame a dit qu'elle demanderait à son supérieur et qu'elle me rappellerait mercredi.

Mercredi pas d'appel, mais un mail de la dame s'excusant qu'elle ne pourrait pas
m'appeler aujourd'hui mais plutôt jeudi.
Toujours mercredi, la personne s'occupant de mon dossier depuis le début m'a appelé
(oui c'est très rare, c'est un exploit), pour me dire que le remplacement était bien actif
et que je recevrai des appels pour le suivis.

Jeudi (hier) une personne m'a appelé pour me dire que le remplacement était bien actif (encore...),
et pour me demander si la configuration de mon MBP et mon adresse étaient bonnes.
Ca leurs a pris quand même 4 jours pour activer le remplacement...
Juste après, la dame du service clientèle m'a appelé pour me dire que c'était totalement impossible
qu'ils donnent des iPhones en geste commercial, que seul orange pouvait en fournir.
Elle m'a dit ensuite que je recevrai mon nouveau MBP en debut de semaine prochaine,
et qu'on verrait pour un geste commercial à ce moment là.

Donc voilà où j'en suis. Je viens vous voir pour savoir si c'est vraiment impossible
d'avoir un iPhone (ce qui m'étonne), et pour savoir ce que je peux attendre
du geste commercial proportionnellement à ce que j'ai subi.

Merci d'avoir lu mon roman pour ceux qui sont allé au bout,
et merci surtout de me répondre.


----------



## rizoto (6 Mars 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> et pour me demander si la configuration de mon MBP et mon adresse étaient bonnes.
> Ca leurs a pris quand même 4 jours pour activer le remplacement...
> Juste après, la dame du service clientèle m'a appelé pour me dire que c'était totalement impossible
> qu'ils donnent des iPhones en geste commercial, que seul orange pouvait en fournir.
> ...



Apple ne vend pas directement d'iphone... en plus un iphone sans un forfait specifique, ca sert pas a grand chose.

Demande un avoir sur l'applestore, ca te laisse le temps de reflechir ou de repondre a un futur besoin.


----------



## Phoenix111 (6 Mars 2009)

Un avoir que tu estimerais à combien?


----------



## MaxMacbook (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais acheter un MBPU 15 pouces et je me pose la question suivante : est-il préférable d'acheter un MBPU dans sa configuration initiale ? Ou cela ne change rien si on change sa configuration en terme de risque d'avoir des soucis par la suite ? (Genre écran noir, chauffe trop ,etc ...)

Car je pensais franchement qu'acheter un mac c'était la garantie d'être tranquille mais j'ai l'impression que cette réputation est entrain de fuir Apple...


----------



## KAZZ31 (6 Mars 2009)

MOI AUSSI J ai eu 3 MACBOOK PRO, le premier n avait pas de carte airport, le second ne reconnaissait pas la batterie .
Apparement selon le service clientèle , il y a 3 type d avoir DE 30, 60, et 100euros pour respectivement un achat de plus de 50, 200 ou 300 euros
apres sans doute les cas y a dautres types d avoir


----------



## KAZZ31 (6 Mars 2009)

c est sur que meme si les macbook c est de la balle, je pense que les controle qualité ont un poil baissé


----------



## ptsm (6 Mars 2009)

D'après ce que j'entends, y'a généralement aucun soucis, par contre les seuls qui ont un problème se choppent tous les soucis sur la gueule.
En tout cas, merci aux volontaires désignés, moi ça roule


----------



## jefrey (6 Mars 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Un avoir que tu estimerais à combien?




Par expérience, ne t'attends pas à des 100 et des 1000 sur un geste commercial de la part d'Apple&#8230; Ta demande refusée d'un iPhone ne me surprend pas.

Suite à de nombreux déboires sur un Macbook blanc, décollement de la coque, changement inverter, écran, topcase, clavier, et finalement un rétroéclairage foireux toujours pas résolu (scintillements), au bout de 6 mois et moult coups de fil au service relation clientèle, Apple m'a repris la machine remboursée au prix d'achat et j'ai demandé un geste commercial pour l'immobilisation de celle-ci (sur 6 mois, la moitié environ en SAV). J'ai eu droit à un iPod Shuffle (à l'époque valeur : 90 Euros)&#8230;

Mais peut-être tu seras un meilleur négociateur que moi&#8230;


----------



## Phoenix111 (6 Mars 2009)

Je pense demander une 2ème batterie ou un applecare, plausible?


----------



## Hellix06 (6 Mars 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Je pense demander une 2ème batterie ou un applecare, plausible?



A mon avis ils te fileront un AppleCare, ça leur coûtera moins cher (ou pas vu la chance que tu as).

Au pire demande un iTouch, c'est "presque" comme un iPhone.


----------



## jefrey (7 Mars 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Je pense demander une 2ème batterie ou un applecare, plausible?



Je pense que ça va être difficile. Pour information, j'avais soumis un disque externe (d'une valeur 150 euros environ) en vente sur l'Apple Store, on m'avait répondu que cela ne pouvait être que du matos Apple En général, c'est iPod 
Mais bon, tu proposes et tu verras bien, c'est pas ici que tu auras ta réponse.


----------



## ptsm (7 Mars 2009)

Ben, ce qu'il propose sont des produits Apple


----------



## jefrey (7 Mars 2009)

ptsm a dit:


> Ben, ce qu'il propose sont des produits Apple



J'ai bien vu oui, seulement c'était une info supplémentaire si jamais son choix s'orientait vers un autre produit disponible sur l'Apple Store.
Dans mon cas, le service relation clientèle m'avait tout simplement proposé de choisir ce qui pouvait m'intéresser sur l'Apple Store et donc j'avais choisi ce disque avant que l'on me signale que cela ne pouvait être qu'un produit estampillé Apple.
Pour l'Applecare offert, j'y crois pas trop par rapport à la valeur de celui-ci&#8230; Bref comme déjà dit, ne pas s'attendre à un miracle.


----------



## Phoenix111 (7 Mars 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Pour l'Applecare offert, j'y crois pas trop par rapport à la valeur de celui-ci&#8230; Bref comme déjà dit, ne pas s'attendre à un miracle.


Je sais pas trop, ça doit rien leurs coûter à l'achat.
Enfin bref,j'ai jusqu'à mercredi pour faire mon choix:
garantie ou iPod touch, telle est la question.

A oui, et merci pour vos conseilles.


----------



## iLee (7 Mars 2009)

Perso je demanderais un upgrade de la RAM ou du disque dur, mais ça risque de faire trainer la procédure encore plus longtemps. 

La solution de l'Apple Care me parait pas mal. La machine n'a pas besoin de rester plus longtemps en SAV et tu obtiens un dédomagement qui à un lien direct avec tes problèmes... Je croise les doigts pour toi!


----------



## Toucouleur (8 Mars 2009)

iLee a dit:


> Tu utilises la 9400 ou la 9600 ?
> Je dois passer voir un Genius un de ces jours pour verifier une histoire de ventilateur sur un Macbook noir. J'en profiterais pour lui poser la question.


tu as eu des retour sur cette histoire de scintillement ?

vu que le scintillement n'est effectif que sur batterie on peut imaginer un pb de mauvaise alimentation de la carte vidéo "de base"  ?


----------



## iLee (8 Mars 2009)

Toucouleur a dit:


> tu as eu des retour sur cette histoire de scintillement ?
> 
> vu que le scintillement n'est effectif que sur batterie on peut imaginer un pb de mauvaise alimentation de la carte vidéo "de base"  ?



Je suis passé dans un Apple Store l'autre jour et j'en ai profité pour poser la question. Le type n'avait pas l'air d'avoir de connaître ce problème... On a essayé de mettre un macbook pro en présentation sur la batterie avec la 9400. Evidement on a rien vu et on allait pas rester planté devant l'ordi éternellement. Il m'a conseillé de prendre rendez-vous avec un Genius et de venir avec ma machine. 

Pour l'instant j'ai des essays et des présentations à préparer donc je ne peux pas m'en occuper. Mais dès que tout ça est fini je prendrais rendez vous. 

Je te tiendrais au courant bien sur


----------



## Phoenix111 (8 Mars 2009)

Personnellement, que ça soit sur batterie, sur secteur, avec la 9400m ou la 9600m,
je n'ai jamais eu de problème de scintillements sur mes 3 MBP en basse luminosité.
Par contre ça m'est déjà arrivé d'en avoir, principalement dans les blancs et à forte luminosité,
après réouverture de l'écran à la sortie d'une veille.

Sinon finalement ça sera un AppleCare après mûres réflexions.


----------



## rizoto (9 Mars 2009)

Le macbook pro 17 semble lui aussi avoir des problemes de ventilateurs, il serait temps qu'apple emvoieune MAJ


----------



## xao85 (9 Mars 2009)

Ou que Nvidia fabrique des puces qui chauffent moins...


----------



## desertea (10 Mars 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Ou que Nvidia fabrique des puces qui chauffent moins...



Mon MBPU est touché par le syndrome des BSOD, et je note que pendant le jeu, juste avant le blackout la température du chip augmentait sans que les ventilos n'accélèrent !!!
Donc oui, la puce chauffe ce qui n'est pas forcément anormal pour un composant électronique en stress.
Cependant, ce qu'il est moins c'est les ventilo qui restent à 2000 tours dans l'attente du crach !!!

D'ailleurs certaines personnes après avoir installé un soft pour commander la vitesse des ventilos notent la disparition de ces BSOD.

Donc le pb ne vient pas forcément de Nvidia. Car de l'ATI ou du Intel en stress et sans refroidissement je ne suis pas sûr que cela tienne mieux ??


----------



## Phoenix111 (11 Mars 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Je sais pas trop, ça doit rien leurs coûter à l'achat.
> Enfin bref,j'ai jusqu'à mercredi pour faire mon choix:
> garantie ou iPod touch, telle est la question.
> 
> A oui, et merci pour vos conseilles.


Suite:
Je viens de m'apercevoir grace à mon compte UPS, que le MBP de remplacement
que je vais recevoir est un reconditionné. Il part directement des Pays-Bas,
et possède un numéro de référence qui commence par W79.
Ça fait donc 3 mensonges en plus de leurs part.
Non seulement je vais le rendre, mais je vais demander son remboursement en plus du geste.
Ça va chier...


----------



## iLee (11 Mars 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Suite:
> Je viens de m'apercevoir grace à mon compte UPS, que le MBP de remplacement
> que je vais recevoir est un reconditionné. Il part directement des Pays-Bas,
> et possède un numéro de référence qui commence par W79.
> ...



Reconditionné?! Mais ils sont vraiment dégeulasse là!


----------



## corrs78 (12 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir, j'envisage d'investir dans un macbook pro unibody d'occasion, comment connaitre la revision de celui-ci ? J'ai une offre à 1500 de quelqu'un qui l'aurait acheté en Mars. Je voudrais etre sur, car la facture peut être facilement falscifiée.
merci


----------



## rizoto (12 Mars 2009)

corrs78 a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'envisage d'investir dans un macbook pro unibody d'occasion, comment connaitre la revision de celui-ci ? J'ai une offre à 1500 de quelqu'un qui l'aurait acheté en Mars. Je voudrais etre sur, car la facture peut être facilement falscifiée.
> merci



pourquoi il le revend?


----------



## j-j (12 Mars 2009)

corrs78 a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'envisage d'investir dans un macbook pro unibody d'occasion, comment connaitre la revision de celui-ci ? J'ai une offre à 1500&#8364; de quelqu'un qui l'aurait acheté en Mars. Je voudrais etre sur, car la facture peut être facilement falscifiée.
> merci



revision ? <<<<<il y a une revision qui est sortie ? On nous l'aurais cacher de notre plein gré ?


----------



## corrs78 (12 Mars 2009)

cause double emploi (ça veut tout dire et rie dire).


----------



## desertea (12 Mars 2009)

Regarde le numéro de série de la machine et reviens nous voir.


----------



## Phoenix111 (12 Mars 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Ça va chier...


Bon, ça va chier, mais pas trop.
Je l'ai reçu tout à l'heure et bizarrement le numéro n'est pas identique à celui sur le site UPS :rateau:.
Donc c'est bien un neuf et le processeur est un 2,66GHz.
Mais bon, c'est moi, donc forcément il faut que quelque chose n'aille pas.
D'une, le dd c'est un 320Gb 5400tpm, alors que j'ai payé pour un 250Gb *7200tpm*,
plus cher je sais mais la vitesse est un choix primordial pour moi (montage sur final cut et autre...).
J'avais pourtant eu une personne pour me rappeler la configuration de mon MBP .
Secundo il y a un accroc sur le bord de l'écran, donc bon, la dame du service clientèle ne m'ayant bien sur
pas rappelé pour le geste, je vais la rappeler pour un 4ème échange :mouais::sleep:.
Marre de tout ça, que de temps perdu...


----------



## corrs78 (12 Mars 2009)

j-j a dit:


> revision ? <<<<<il y a une revision qui est sortie ? On nous l'aurais cacher de notre plein gré ?



Bha oui, non ?! dixit le post sur les macbookpro Unibody RevA (en première page).
Je ne fais que lire :mouais:

Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne apple sur les revision qu'ils font sur leur matériel, mais il doit bien y avoir un moyen de savoir de quand date la conception de la machine ?


----------



## jefrey (13 Mars 2009)

corrs78 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne apple sur les revision qu'ils font sur leur matériel, mais il doit bien y avoir un moyen de savoir de quand date la conception de la machine ?



la solution c'est le numéro de série de la machine, sur les 5 premières données :

CK545A56LZZ  (spécimen)

CK : code usine, cork Irlande  ou W8 pour Shanghai Chine
5 : année de production (2005)
45 : semaine de production

Sinon y'a un utilitaire qui donne l'info : coconutbattery


----------



## languedoc (13 Mars 2009)

Oui, mon MBP 17" reçu voici deux semaines :

Lorsque je mets l'affichage en colonnes, j'ai la fenêtre de mon finder qui va de droite à gauche et de gauche à droite : on dirait qu'elle a bu un coup de trop ! Mais moi, ça ne me fait pas rire.

Pareil dans ID les pages zigzaguent comme des folles droite/gauche

Apple affirme connaître le pb que doit régler la 10.5.7 

Avec le prix payé, je fais grise mine


----------



## j-j (14 Mars 2009)

En parlant de révision, savez vous s'il y a eu une évolution de matériel des MBP Alu ?


----------



## k_jonathan (14 Mars 2009)

salut a tous !
je viens de me rendre compte d ' un petit problème sur mon macbook pro !
la coque est tordue et les quatre coins de ma machine ne touchent pas la surface de la table . Donc quand je l' utilise , j'ai l'ordinateur qui balance . 
Quelqu'un a t 'il déja constaté ce problème ?


----------



## Reglisse-mac (16 Mars 2009)

personnellement j'ai acheté un MBP U en décembre dernier et pour l'instant je n'ai aucun des soucis que vous décrivez ici 

je me sert assez peu de la 9600GT par choix je trouve assez décevant de devoir fermer une session pour pouvoir passer dune cg à l'autre


----------



## desertea (16 Mars 2009)

Reglisse-mac a dit:


> personnellement j'ai acheté un MBP U en décembre dernier et pour l'instant je n'ai aucun des soucis que vous décrivez ici
> 
> je me sert assez peu de la 9600GT par choix je trouve assez décevant de devoir fermer une session pour pouvoir passer dune cg à l'autre



J'utilise également mon MBPU uniquement avec sa 9400. Après avoir lu les soucis de certains avec la 9600, j'ai téléchargé un jeu pour tester, et effectivement mon MBPU est touché par les soucis de BSOD. Je dois dire que si je n'avais pas lu ce problème et mis un jeu pour testé je ne m'en serai pas encore aperçu !!! je ne joue jamais et n'utilise pas cette 9600 ! 

Mais bon, le problème existe bel et bien. J'attends une éventuelle mise à jour d'Apple, car le SAV ne m'enchante guère.


----------



## Reglisse-mac (17 Mars 2009)

J'ai retesté la 9600GT hier soir sur wow ( sur mon 22" ) une petite heure pas de pb, pas de freeze etc... mais bon au bout de 5min les Ventilo sont à fond bref au bout d'une heure ça m'a fatigué et je suis repassé sur la 9400M et tout repasse au silence 

vraiment le seul atout face au macbook c'est son écran et en aucun cas cette 9600GT qui ne sert à rien


----------



## rizoto (17 Mars 2009)

Reglisse-mac a dit:


> vraiment le seul atout face au macbook c'est son écran et en aucun cas cette 9600GT qui ne sert à rien



Euh, les performances sont pas les mêmes non plus ...

perso, je suis toujours sur la 9600 GT


----------



## Reglisse-mac (17 Mars 2009)

mais ce n'est pas bruyant sur la 9600GT ? en même temps pour surfer quel intérêt  ?


----------



## rizoto (17 Mars 2009)

Reglisse-mac a dit:


> mais ce n'est pas bruyant sur la 9600GT ? en même temps pour surfer quel intérêt  ?



Je trouve pas specialement (les ventialteurs demarrent apres avoir depasser 80 degres...

l'interet est qu'entre une session de wow et un peu de surf, je ne vais pas m'amuser a changer de CG.

Je n'active la 9400 que dans le train !


----------



## Reglisse-mac (17 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Je trouve pas specialement (les ventialteurs demarrent apres avoir depasser 80 degres...
> 
> *l'interet est qu'entre une session de wow et un peu de surf, je ne vais pas m'amuser a changer de CG.*
> 
> Je n'active la 9400 que dans le train !



je sui bien d'accord je vais retester pour voir à quelle températures les ventilo démarrent


----------



## lpp (19 Mars 2009)

salut , 
Je viens de passer chez mac depuis 1 mois et demi..
Tout a bien fonctionne" pendant 1 mois..voici mes déboires depuis : 

-j'ai fais une instal de lecteur media player pour mac pour visionnernun lien sur tf 1..
-ca a mis le bordel..mon reparateur m'a tout arrangé

Ensuite:
-l'ordi est reste figé  en s'l'eteignant..obligé de l'eteindre en forcant le bouton
-l'ordi reste fige et ne repart pas lorsqu'il se met en veille et qu'un ecran externe est connecté..
-parfois , il ne demarre pas.

qu'en pensez vous ??...
Lorsque mon reparateur fait un tes, tout fonctionne...

J'ai pris un apple care...

Que me conseillez vous ??

Merci 

Laurent


----------



## Elendael (20 Mars 2009)

Je viens vous embêter avec quelques questions concernant cette histoire de BSOD.

J'utilise mon MBP U (Le modèle 15" à 2,53) autant sur Mac OSX pour la bureautique et les usages Adobe et cie que sur XP pour les jeux. A vrai dire, je joue pas mal sur XP et j'ai tendance à pas mal solliciter la carte avec des jeux récents et plus ou moins gourmands.

A ce titre, il m'arrive, très occasionnellement d'avoir des BSOD sur XP. Après un long usage du MBP généralement, celui-ci finit par m'afficher le BSOD. J'ai pensé à un problème de pilotes, essentiellement. Je n'ai pas le problème sous Mac OSX (je ne joue pas dessus). J'ai bien constaté quelques problèmes mais ceux-ci tiennent plus de Leopard.

Si vous pouviez m'éclaircir, merci beaucoup


----------



## kevinh44fr (20 Mars 2009)

J'avais déjà posté ici pour certains problèmes.
J'en ai découvert d'autres et j'aimerais savoir si je suis un cas isolé.

1)La prise mini-jack (pour brancher le micro) ne marche pas. Seul le micro intégré au mac marche. (J'ai testé avec 2 micros externes qui marchent sur un autre pc)
2)La 9600MGT chauffe énormément même sans rien faire. J'arrive facilement à 60°c avec juste Firefox + MSN + PowerPoint (pour mac evidemment). Et bien sur, sous XP, c'est insoutenable. La 9400MGT est déjà mieux, elle reste vers les 45°.
3)Quand je veux uploader des fichiers sur un serveur ftp, ils passent déjà dans la RAM. Donc elle baissent trèèèèèèèsssss vite. Et je me retrouve avec 30Mo de RAM disponible pour 2,5 inactive. A quoi ça sert de créer une zone inactive car quand je lance une appli, elle se sert surtout de celle disponible ...
4) Au lancement de Mac Os, la RAM est à 2,7 Go sur 4 Go.
Je perds 1,3 Go alors que seulement 600 Mo est utilisé.

Que dois-je faire?


----------



## rizoto (20 Mars 2009)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> J'avais déjà posté ici pour certains problèmes.
> J'en ai découvert d'autres et j'aimerais savoir si je suis un cas isolé.
> 
> 1)La prise mini-jack (pour brancher le micro) ne marche pas. Seul le micro intégré au mac marche. (J'ai testé avec 2 micros externes qui marchent sur un autre pc)
> ...



60 deg, c'est une temperature tout a fait normal.
pour la RAM, je ne sais pas. As tu constater des lenteurs importantes de ton systeme?

Si j etais toi. J'arreterais de regarder ces choses-la et cherchait des problemes la ou il n'y en a probablement pas


----------



## kevinh44fr (20 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> 60 deg, c'est une temperature tout a fait normal.
> pour la RAM, je ne sais pas. As tu constater des lenteurs importantes de ton systeme?
> 
> Si j etais toi. J'arreterais de regarder ces choses-la et cherchait des problemes la ou il n'y en a probablement pas



60° au tout début pour 3 applis. Avec seulement une vidéo de lancer je monte à 70°.
Et je ne trouve pas ça normal quand mon voisin qui a aussi une 9600MGT (sur un ASUS) ne dépasse par les 50° en regardant une video. (ventilos à vitesse normal)

Pour la RAM, ben oui quand je tombe à 30, ben ça rame...

Je ne suis pas là pour critiquer Apple, à part ça c'est une belle machine. Mais je l'ai payé cher, et je commence à en avoir mal de me bruler les doigts quand je joue ou regarde une video. (Oui, les touches ZSQD chauffe quand on dépasse les 80°)


----------



## rizoto (20 Mars 2009)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> 60° au tout début pour 3 applis. Avec seulement une vidéo de lancer je monte à 70°.
> Et je ne trouve pas ça normal quand mon voisin qui a aussi une 9600MGT (sur un ASUS) ne dépasse par les 50° en regardant une video. (ventilos à vitesse normal)
> 
> Pour la RAM, ben oui quand je tombe à 30, ben ça rame...
> ...



t'aurais pas d'autres appli (PPC peut être ) qui tourne en tache de fond?


Perso, je joue avec un clavier externe, donc je n'ai pas le probleme


----------



## tchek (22 Mars 2009)

iLee a dit:


> Pfffiuuu! Déjà 320 messages! Ca en fait des posts à lire...
> 
> Quelqu'un à déjà rencontré des problèmes de scintillements de l'écran en basse luminosité (du moins c'est a ce moment la que je m'en rend compte) ?



Il ya tout un fil sur les forums d'Apple à ce sujet.

Le problème est répertorié depuis peu chez Apple et on attend une solution (Hardware ou logiciel)

Le scintillement est aléatoire et sur les deux cartes graphiques sur batterie ou sur alimentation électrique.

Le sujet est ici


----------



## meilingibookg3 (22 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous, cela fait longtemps que je n'avais pas fréquenté macg' car un iBook G3 ne pouvait apporter trop de réponses à mes pérégrinations mac, (j'avais un peu honte, disons-le). Ouf, un MBK pro et hop, me revoilà avec le sourire. mais je garde toujours mon nom d'utilisateur, car mon iBook G3 est et restera mon complice de toujours, même moribond.
Bref, trop palabres inutiles, passons aux discussions sérieuses. Comment cela se fait-il que certains possesseurs du MBK Pro 15" Unibody 2,4 Ghz possèdent à la fois la Nvidia 9400 GT et la 9600 GT ? Je ne possède qu'une 9400m. J'avais beau cherché mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé. Mais, il vrai que, et SVM Mac l'a signalé dans le numéro du mois de novembre (faut que je cherche parmi mes SVM Mac, j'ai la flemme vu l'heure) dernier que la nvidia 9600 GT n'était pas performante et qu'elle avait tendance à exiger beaucoup d'énergie d'où la performance de la batterie en baisse comparée au MBK pro santa rosa. SVM Mac conseillait même l'achat du 2,4 ghz plutôt que le 2,53 ghz. J'avoue avoir longuement hésité entre les deux, mais comme je veux un Mac pro, j'ai jugé bon de me rabattre sur le 2,4 ghz.
Ce que j'ai remarqué :
- la Batterie tient moins longtemps que le MBK pro 17" santa rosa de mon frère (je l'ai emprunté le temps de m'acheter mon MBK), soit presque 2h de moins (!!!)
- je galère un peu avec le trackpad. Je commence à me dire que le trackpad du MBK pro 13 SR est nettement mieux. Je le maîtrise vraiment mal. Même iBook G3 white dual (je crois que c'est comme ça qu'on l'appelait) avait (enfin a, il vit encore sous perf') un trackpad plus agréable.
- Je le trouve parfois un peu lent parfois, je veux dire qu'il réagit un peu lentement. Quand je connecte mon DDE, un vieux Lacie de poche 120 go. Le DDE se connecte vite, mais, si je veux ouvrir mes fichiers, un temps de réaction de 8s avant qu'il ne le fasse. C'est sûrement du au DDE, je pense, mais je l'ignore. Mais ce qui m'embête, c'est 1. lorsque je veux déplacer un dossier sur le bureau, ou le supprimer, il ne réagit pas très vite. Le pire: lorsque que je connecte mon iPod Touch, et que j'y transferts ma musique, parfois, il faut attendre 1 à 2 mn le temps que la syncho se fasse. Je ne sais pas si c'est l'iPod Touch ou tout simplement mon MBK pro. Jamais mon iBook G3 et mon iPod mini n'avaient eu tel comportement aussi lent.
Alors...
Sinon, contrairement à ce que je pensais:
Il supporte bien (vous allez rire) mes vieux adobe CS2 (Trator, Indé, PS2 et Acro)... Je m'attendais à un peu de lenteur, du fait que ces softs sont fait pour le PPC et non intel, mais là visiblement... (en attendant d'avoir des sous pour migrer vers le CS4)... Même Dream MX 2004 s'est installé à merveille (en attendant, bien sûr)...
voilà
il est tard mes yeux commencent à se fermer...


----------



## iLee (22 Mars 2009)

tchek a dit:


> Il ya tout un fil sur les forums d'Apple à ce sujet.
> 
> Le problème est répertorié depuis peu chez Apple et on attend une solution (Hardware ou logiciel)
> 
> ...



Je viens de faire un tour sur ton lien. Je croise les doigts pour qu'Apple trouve un correctif.. Pas envi d'envoyer mon MBP en SAV. 

Tiens j'en profite pour poser une question.. Je suis pas très au courant sur le sujet en fait  
Pour l'instant on ne peut pas utiliser les deux cartes graphiques en même temps (arrive probablement avec Snow Leopard). Mais sous windows, lorsqu'on lance un jeux, les deux marchent de concert ou pour l'instant c'est le même problème? Et si elle marche de concert, la 9600M à ses propres 256/512Mo de RAM et la 9400 pompe 256 sur la mémoire vive?

Est ce qu'on obtiendrais un vrai gain ou c'est plus marketing?

Deuxième chose, j'ai lu quelque part que lorsqu'on augmentait la RAM d'un Mac Mini, on augmentait par la même occasion la mémoire dédié pour la 9400. Est ce qu'on a le même résultat avec le MBP en passant de 2 à 4Go ou c'est uniquement lorsqu'on passe de 1 à 2Go RAM?


----------



## rastay (23 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors moi aussi j'ai relevé tout un tas de bug sur mon mbp et franchement ça me met bien les boules  
J'ai commencé à lire les pages du topic mais franchement 23 ça fait un peu trop, désolé donc si il ya certaines redondances.. 

- Concernant *la charge de la batterie* : Effectivement au début moi aussi j'ai halluciné sur la durée ! Même pas 2 h ! (Bon par contre quand je suis sur la batterie je bosse de la même façon : wifi, suite adobe, etc... sinon ça sert à quoi qu'il soit portable si tu peux pas bosser avec .... ). Depuis dès que je passe en mode portable, dans le train par ex, je change dans les préférences "meilleure performance de la batterie", ensuite je baisse la luminosité écran à 2 ou 3 barres en fonction de l'éclairage ambiant, je baisse complètement la luminosité clavier, et là j'arrive à tenir 3h - 3h30, ce qui me semble à peu près honorable vu ce que je fais avec... 
- Même *problème avec le trackpad* pour la sortie de veille... Sinon rien à dire sur ce dernier, j'le trouve top !

Bon ensuite là j'commence les bugs sans nom qui vous scie les nerfs, alors attention :

- J'ai acheté 2, 3 semaines après l'*écran 24 pouces LED* pour me faire une belle station de travail. J'm'étais dit, nickel vu que ce sont 2 écrans similaires je vais avoir parfaitement les même chromies ce sera parfait pour mon boulot (graphiste donc).... Et bah queunini !!! Le 24" est beaucoup plus saturé et lumineux !! Rien à faire, étalonnage, tout, queue dalle !! Apparament le SAP me dit que c'est normal, compte tenu de la taille des écrans qui diffère, que je peux pas avoir exactement les mêmes couleurs etc... C'est pt'être moi qui me suis enflammé mais franchement ça me saoule bien...

- Ensuite, de temps en temps, va comprendre, lorsque le mbp sors de veille, le *profil d'affichage* change et deviens bleu (profil générique RVB), je suis obligé d'aller dans préférences, je clique sur préf moniteur et là dès que la fenetre s'ouvre (et sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit de plus) l'écran reprend son affichage correct... 

- *Fontes *: Alors là c'est la totale... J'utilise *font explorer* depuis des années (imac, pwrmac G4, G5) et j'ai toujours trouvé très bien ce petit soft.. Sauf que depuis que je l'ai installé, j'ai des bugs du genre : j'active des typos, je travaille, j'éteinds, je redémarre plus tard et là, les typos que j'avais activé et qui sont censé l'être encore (j'ai decoché dans les pref du soft : désactivez les typos lors de l'arrêt de l'ordi) ne le sont plus.. Ou alors de façon aléatoire.. J'en active 10, je redémarre yen a plus que 5 d'activé...

- Encore plus relou et qui m'est arrivé du jour au lendemain : problème d'affichage des typos dans certains mails et page web.. J'ai *des caractères chinois* ou autre qui apparaissent... Ca m'avait déja fait ça sur un de mes ordis précédents, mais j'ai jamais trouvé la solution.. Je pense que c'est du à une mauvaise manip de ma part mais bon... N'empêche que je trouve pas la solution et que ça me gave bien aussi... J'ai regardé les préf des softs pour lequel se pose le problème (safari et mail) et j'ai beau changer les fontes par défaut, rien n'y fait..

- *MAil* : Impossible de créer une note !!! J'ai passé 2h avec la hotline, pour ce problème entre autres, ça m'a couté 20 h et au final j'ai résolu aucun de mes bugs !!! Merci la hotline !

- *Time Machine* : Quel formidable outil !! A condition qu'il marche correctement ! J'ai eu des bugs de sauvegarde, impossible d'effectuer la sauvegarde.. Bon ça j'ai trouvé, en jettant à la corbeille le fichier pref.panes qui le concerne, tout redevient dans l'ordre, mais quand même !!! Et des fois aussi tu sais pas pourquoi, tu te rends compte que l'icone du disque est plus là même et qu'il s'est remis en mode disque dur classique et plus mode TimeMachine, obligé de retourner dans les préférences pour le reconfigurer.. 


Enfin voilà, j'crois que j'oublie rien mais franchement c'est déja pas mal non ? J'changerai pas demain pour un PC ça c'est certains mais quand même, ça fait mal de voir un mac avec autant de bug...

Désolé pour la longueur du post mais il fallait bien ça.. Si vous avez des expériences similaires je suis preneur de vos reflexions et/ou solutions !


----------



## bgood (26 Mars 2009)

Haaaaa vous me faites peur je suis a deux doigts d'aller en acheter un la ,vaudrait il mieux que j'attende ou pas? en même temps je peut pas j'en ai besoin pour bosser

Pensez vous que ces soucis seront jamais réparer?


----------



## desertea (26 Mars 2009)

Pour ma part, mon MBPU fonctionne à merveille !! 

Juste un petit souci de BSOD avec la 9600 que je n'utilise jamais, problème qui sera certainement corrigé par mise à jour.

Fonce !!


----------



## rizoto (26 Mars 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Pour ma part, mon MBPU fonctionne à merveille !!
> 
> Juste un petit souci de BSOD avec la 9600 que je n'utilise jamais, problème qui sera certainement corrigé par mise à jour.
> 
> Fonce !!



Ouais :mouais: ca va faire 4 mois qu'on l'attend la MAJ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2009)

Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau MacBook Pro Unibody. :love:


----------



## j-j (26 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau MacBook Pro Unibody. :love:



Tu as pris quoi come MBPU ?
Que fais tu avec ?
Pourrais tu nous laisser un peux tes impressions ... quand tu auras nettoyer ta bave bien sur !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2009)

Commandé mardi soir 23h55
Expédié la journée demercredi 
Reçu jeudi à midi via UPS

Parcours sans faute pour Apple


Examen physique de la machine :
- Emballage parfait : la boîte sans un carton neutre
- Aucun défaut au niveau du châssis
- Pas de pixel mort, rétro éclairage uniforme
- Les touches sont bien imprimée

Tests rapides :
- 5 Cinebench R10 de suite sur la GeForce 9600m GT : il chauffe bien 90°c pour le CPU et 80°C pour le GPU. Les fans montent à 4700 rpm. Ca reste discrêt, le bruit n'est pas agressif.
- C'est un Core 2 Duo 2,66 GHz avec 4Go et un 320 Go 5400 rpm : il a du répondant ! Mais on en attend pas moins de ce genre de machine. 
- Au repos, il est silencieux. On entend le disque tourner mais pas les ventilateurs (2000 tpm)
- Le touchpad en verre est un régal
- L'écran gloss, j'y repense seulement mainteant. Donc pas de véritable gène.

Il est en train de faire ses mises à jour... 

Dommage qu'on ne dispose pas de plus de choix pour la gestion de l'énergie. C'est meilleures performances ou énconomie d'énergie. Dans meilleurs performances, le processeur a l'air d'être à pleine fréquence.
L'écran tend à se refermer quand on relève l'arrière mais il faut dépasser 45°. Je le savais... on verra à l'usage sur le relax. 


J'installe Windows XP...


----------



## KAZZ31 (26 Mars 2009)

T as pris un macbook pro sur mesure avec 4GB de ram et tu l as eu en 24h??? je pensais que les modif partaient de chine


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2009)

C'est pas un sur mesure, c'est le 2,66 GHz de "base".

http://store.apple.com/be-fr/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro?mco=MTE3MDE


Ca fait maintenant 20 minutes qu'il fait tourner un gros bench 3D sous Windows XP, à part que les ventilateurs soufflent comme une buffle enragé et que l'engin est très chaud, ça ne plante pas.


----------



## xao85 (26 Mars 2009)

Pas de BSOD?


----------



## bgood (26 Mars 2009)

Pour ma part je souhaite le choper demain si j'ai mon argent je vous donnerai mes impressions je suis monteur vidéo je vais le faire pleurer


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Pas de BSOD?




Non, il s'est pris 2 sessions de 10 x 3D Mark 2006, aucun problème. A part que les ventilateurs sont à plein régime, rien à dire. C'est stable.


----------



## j-j (26 Mars 2009)

bgood a dit:


> Pour ma part je souhaite le choper demain si j'ai mon argent je vous donnerai mes impressions je suis monteur vidéo je vais le faire pleurer


 
Tu prendrais lequel pour ce que tu veux faire ?
me 2.98 GHz ?


----------



## baaam04 (27 Mars 2009)

bonjour à tous,

en lisant le post de RASTAY je vois que comme moi il rencontre des
problèmes avec Time Machine et puisque il a réussit
a le résoudre en supprimant le fichier pref.panes
j'aimerais savoir ou se trouve se fichier.

Merci d'avance


----------



## rizoto (27 Mars 2009)

Pas sur que tu sois sur le bon sujet


----------



## bgood (27 Mars 2009)

Bon beh j'ai mon macbook pro je lui installe mes soft de montage ,j'ai pris le premier macbook pro a 1799 voila pour le moment tout se passe a merveille


----------



## bgood (27 Mars 2009)

bon vh c'est magnifique apple ne fait pas d'adaptateur mini display vers video je peut pas bosser avec ce macbook pro je vais devoir le ramener et prendre un autre machine qui peut sortir un signal video autrement que par du dvi ou vga en millieu professionel et avec des melangeur vidéo c'est rare de pas utiliser de sortie composite bravo apple


----------



## desertea (27 Mars 2009)

bgood a dit:


> bon vh c'est magnifique apple ne fait pas d'adaptateur mini display vers video je peut pas bosser avec ce macbook pro je vais devoir le ramener et prendre un autre machine qui peut sortir un signal video autrement que par du dvi ou vga en millieu professionel et avec des melangeur vidéo c'est rare de pas utiliser de sortie composite bravo apple



D'où l'importance de se renseigner avant d'acheter !!!


----------



## bgood (27 Mars 2009)

Nimporte quelle machine le fait cher amis et c'est tellement basique que la question on a pas a se la poser le macbook blanc le fait lui pourquoi une version "pro " elle ne le fait pas  c'est la logique apple


----------



## desertea (27 Mars 2009)

bgood a dit:


> Nimporte quelle machine le fait cher amis et c'est tellement basique que la question on a pas a se la poser le macbook blanc le fait lui pourquoi une version "pro " elle ne le fait pas  c'est la logique apple



Je ne vais pas polluer ce post plus longtemps car ta remarque n'a aucun rapport.

"Nimporte quelle machine le fait cher amis" c'est faux et tu viens d'en faire les frais


----------



## Damonzon (27 Mars 2009)

Tu peux aussi branché ton MBP U avec un adaptateur HDMI sur un écran HDMI


----------



## bgood (27 Mars 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> Tu peux aussi branché ton MBP U avec un adaptateur HDMI sur un écran HDMI


Vous avez pas compris c'est pas grave vous avez raison

mais a part ce regrettable problème il gère bien le macbookpro


----------



## xao85 (27 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non, il s'est pris 2 sessions de 10 x 3D Mark 2006, aucun problème. A part que les ventilateurs sont à plein régime, rien à dire. C'est stable.



C'est une bonne nouvelle mais cela voudrait dire que le problème pour les anciens macbook pro est matériel... :mouais:


----------



## Damonzon (27 Mars 2009)

bgood a dit:


> Vous avez pas compris c'est pas grave vous avez raison
> 
> mais a part ce regrettable problème il gère bien le macbookpro



:mouais:

Si tu avais exprimer clairement tes besoins à ton revendeur tu ne serais pas sur ce forum à pleurer et à nous faire croire qu'on ne comprend rien à tes soucis. Chacun prend le tps de te répondre, un peu de courtoisie 

Le nouvelle norme mini  vient juste d'être inauguré. Un peu de patience les accessoires vont arrivées.


----------



## bgood (27 Mars 2009)

Bon je vous explique vous qui savez tout je veut brancher mon macbook pro sur un mélangeur vidéo pour faire de la captation d'image de plusieurs camera et des images envoyer par le macbook pro la plupart des mélangeur vidéo on pas d'entrée vga ou dvi donc on rentre en svideo ou composite voici ce qu'est un melangeur vidéo 
http://www.playback.fr/edirol-v4-4719.html
ou ça
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/64/157990420_175719bb1a.jpg

j'ai trouver une solution a mon probleme et je ne suis pas venu la pour pleurer(et si j'ai bien demandé a mon revendeur si c'etait possible) sur ceux bonne soirée 

pour la soluce je pense que c apeut interesser dautre personne il suffit de sortir en vga et transformer le signal via un boitier comme celui ci http://www.abix.fr/convertisseur-pc...e&gclid=CNvDhKf7_ZQCFQFbtAodb2ACYA&xtor=SEC-8

Quand tu me dit ça Le nouvelle norme mini  vient juste d'être inauguré. Un peu de patience les accessoires vont arrivées.         tu as des info sure ou c normal chez apple c'est deja arriver dans le passé?
Désolé de polluer


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Mars 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est une bonne nouvelle mais cela voudrait dire que le problème pour les anciens macbook pro est matériel... :mouais:



J'ai encore soumis le pauvre à une séance de torture du même genre aucun problème de BSOD. Maintenant, j'ai viré Windows quand même...


----------



## Damonzon (29 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai encore soumis le pauvre à une séance de torture du même genre aucun problème de BSOD. Maintenant, j'ai viré Windows quand même...



Enfin un macuser 100% mac 

Du reste je n'ai jamais compris la démarche d'acheter un mac et d'installer windows dessus. 

SVP pas d'argumentaire sur les raisons et choix motivant l'installation de window sur mac sa risquerait de pourrir le post :love:


Alors cette batterie de test ? elles disent quoi ces 2 cartes graphiques ? Tu as pris quel modèle ? Bref donne moi tes impressions en terme de rapidité de calcul et d'utilisation


----------



## rizoto (29 Mars 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> Enfin un macuser 100% mac
> 
> Du reste je n'ai jamais compris la démarche d'acheter un mac et d'installer windows dessus.
> 
> ...



C'est le post concernant les problemes du mbp, pas celui pour donner son avis !


----------



## Damonzon (30 Mars 2009)

oupss


----------



## amiro22730 (30 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est le post concernant les problemes du mbp, pas celui pour donner son avis !



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi ! (euh, je viens pas de donné à mon tour mon avis ?)


----------



## PrinceNeo (1 Avril 2009)

salut

moi je commence tout simplement a regreté mon achat   "revA"

cela fai 3 fois que ma machine par en SAV en meme pas 3 mois.


-probleme de superdrive tout les CD etai reconu en CD vierge et defois non reconu
-probleme de airport introuvable (deconecter)
-probleme de capteur lumineux, donc plu de rétro éclairage sur mon clavier

je ne sai plu quoi faire, il passe plus de temp chez apple que chez moi lol
j aurai du attendre avant de me précipité ne croyez vous pas ?


----------



## desertea (1 Avril 2009)

Après 3 SAV je crois que tu peux exiger le remplacement de la machine ?


----------



## Phoenix111 (1 Avril 2009)

Et après 5 remplacements ?


----------



## Damonzon (1 Avril 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Et après 5 remplacements ?



Un ipod cadeau


----------



## Phoenix111 (1 Avril 2009)

Je vais tenter un SSD 256Gb :rateau:


----------



## Damonzon (1 Avril 2009)

En tout cas faut tout faire pour obtenir un geste commercial, entre le temps perdu en aller retour, l'impossibilité de travailler....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Petite question pour comparer avec vous autres:
> il me faut pour l'entrée Phones appuyer un peu plus fortement une fois que le jack est inséré dans la fiche pour que l'entrée fonctionne... Rencontrez vous aussi ce "problème"?
> Sinon mon MBP est super... Il m'a fait deux trois bugs/freeze étranges avec vmware au début mais depuis tout va nickel...



Tiens le nouveau MacMini (le 2009 qui possède la même carte vidéo) me fait le même problème !
Avec VMware 2.0 gros freeze ... et zap de pram/nvram pour débloquer la situation !

Du coup je vais tester Virtual Box !


----------



## saoullabit (6 Avril 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Mon MBPU est touché par le syndrome des BSOD, et je note que pendant le jeu, juste avant le blackout la température du chip augmentait sans que les ventilos n'accélèrent !!!
> Donc oui, la puce chauffe ce qui n'est pas forcément anormal pour un composant électronique en stress.
> Cependant, ce qu'il est moins c'est les ventilo qui restent à 2000 tours dans l'attente du crach !!!
> 
> ...



salut, j'ai depuis quelques jours ce probleme sous XP de carte graphique qui fait tout ramer !
Trackmania qui lag quelque soit la resolution et le seigneur des anneaux (jeux de 4ans et +) qui rame aussi.
Effectivement il semble que les ventillos ne se mettent pas a tourner assez tot.
J'ai tenté un speed fan mais les ventilos ne sont pas reconnus ...

Ces problemes arrivent -aussi- sous OS X avec le 9600 !

Ces problemes de chaleur relevent ils du SAV ?


----------



## bolei (17 Avril 2009)

Salut,

Alors moi j'ai un défaut sur la coque du MPB mais c'est très louche en faite suivant l'angle de vue et la luminosité le défaut n'apparaît pas ! Je pense que c'est un défaut dans l'alu.

Je contacterai bien Apple mais bon si c'est pour en avoir un autre avec un ou des problèmes majeurs !


----------



## zirko (17 Avril 2009)

Ca fait une bosse ?


----------



## bolei (17 Avril 2009)

zirko a dit:


> Ca fait une bosse ?



Non mais si tu passes le doigt tu sens que c'est un peu plus rêche.


----------

